# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  E Djathta

## Anton

Kam pritur gjate me shprese se ndokush do ta sillte kete teme dhe ne forumin e ri, por sic duket ma kane lene mua.


Ju pershendes te gjitheve ,

deshiroj qe te sjell dhe ne forumin e ri diskutimet tona permbi te djathten ne forumin e vjeter.
Jane 8 faqe , por mendoj se jane diskutime shume interesante dhe tregojne nje gje:

Mjerimin tone si te djathte

Anton

----------


## Anton

anton1as
Deputet
Posts: 143
(7/25/01 2:44:26 am)
Reply  E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "E djathta ende nuk ekziston institucionalisht ne Shqiperi, eshte per te ardhur shume keq."


I ke ra ne koke problemit.

A nuk mendoni se eshte koha per te ndihmuar ne krijimin e saj?



Shnet Anton!


burimuji
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 58
(7/24/01 6:44:08 pm)
Reply Si mund te filloje ndertimi i se djathtes
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ne forum e me gjere une shoh mjaft autore me brum, nje pjese nga brenda, pjesa tjeter nga jashte Shqiperise.

Pike nisje per nje te djathte te institucionalizuar do te ishte nje platforme-program per te cilen aspirojne ata qe duan nje Shqiperi te vertet demokratike, me vlera shqiptare, me synime bashkekohore euro-integruese.

Programi-platforme duhet te mbeshtetet ne aspiratat shqiptare rilindase, te marre parasysht kushtet e sotme te nje Shqiperie te denigruar nga politikane e pushtetare per vete e jo per vendin; ai duhet te mbaje parasysh falimentimin dhe degjenerimin e opozites post-komuniste shqiptare, te dale mbi interesat ndasore, klanore, krahinore, fetare, etje, dhe te kete shtylla te saj pronen si te shenjte, familjen e shoqerine shqiptare, fene si nje nga bazat themelore ku mebshtetet morali, nacionalizmin duke respektuar pakicat dhe fqinjet, ngritjen e rolit te Shqiperise ne rajon per vete faktin se rezaton mbeshtetje per shqiptaret kudo qe te jene.

Programi-platforme duhet te jete i qarte ne pikpamje te formes se ardhshme qeverisese - monarki, republike - te marre parasysh traditat shqiptare, te jete konvergues, i hapet per tu pasuruar, i kuptueshem dhe i asimilueshem nga populli, i thjeshte per tu paraqitur si brenda ashtu dhe jashte opinionit shqiptar, i perqafueshem nga elita shqiptare, i zbatueshem me konsensus popullor, nje kontrate e vertete. 

Ate mund ta hartojne si projekt disa nga eksponentet e ketij forumi, te shkembejme mendime, e mbasi te bihet ne ujdi per pikat kryesore, te kalohet ne hapat konkrete te aplikimit, ngritjes institucionale te nje te djathte te vertete, shpresedhenese per Shqiperine, dhe qytetaret e saj.





ReEdD
Deputet
Posts: 108
(7/24/01 9:51:15 pm)
Reply Re: Si mund te filloje ndertimi i se djathtes
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Per Burimuji. 
Jam dakort ne shumicen e gjerave apo argumenteve qe keni thene.Keni shume te drejte ne shume pika.Nje gje te tille, formimin e nje te djathte te vertete ne Shqiperi do ta doja me te vertete.
Keni te drejte kur thoni qe te djathtet principin e pare kane pronen.Por ne Shqiperi kjo gje eshte shkelur me te dyja kembet.Mentaliteti bujkrob-fshataresk qe ka shqiptari, e ka bere mjaft te veshtire, pothuaj te pamundur formimin e nje krahu te mirefillte te djathte. Sado qe te propagandosh kthimin e pronave tek pronaret e ligjshem, do te jete gati e pamundur qe te fitosh popullaritet. Kjo gje eshte e qarte, pasi shumices se shqiptareve, kjo gje nuk i leverdis.Hiq pak a shume veriun dhe jugun, pjesa e Shqiperise se mesme, e cila dikur pronaret e tokave i ka patur te numeruar, tani (Shqiperia e mesme) ka me teper se gjysmen e popullsise se Shqiperise qe jeton aty dhe qe do te ishte kategorikisht kundra atij projekti.PD kur miratoi ligjin per token, e kishte shume mire parasysh kete gje, prandaj edhe u ruajt, sepse po tua jepte token pronareve te para luftes, atehere do te humbte popullaritetin ne kete zone te Shqiperise, gje qe do te thote te zhdukesh si parti.

Me kalimin e viteve, gjerat ne Shqiperi kane ndryshuar.Shqiptaret gjate sistemit komunist kane fituar nje mentalitet te gabuar; kujtojne qe me teper para, ka nje, qe ka nje llogari bankare me 100mije$ dhe jo nje qe ka nje apartament, apo 100 metra katrore siperfaqe. Kjo ngaqe komunizmi e urrente pronen vetjake.Per fat te keq, kete mentalitet shqiptari e trashegon akoma.Prandaj nese nje force politike e djathte kerkon qe te marre pushtetin, te pakten per hir te diplomacise ( mos me e shpreh ate qe mendon), nuk duhet ta deklaroje publikisht ate gje.
Ne vend te kesaj, nje force e djathte duhet te sillet sipas konceptit modern dhe jo sipas atij antik.Dmth, te perkrahe, apo te jete mbeshtetesja politike dhe te mbroje interesat e biznesmeneve, tregtareve, afaristeve, bankiereve, industrialisteve. Te mos dali dhe te bertase per pune pensionesh apo ku ta di une, sepse nuk jemi Europe, ku 60% te popullsise eshte siper moshes 50 vjec ( Shqiperia ka numrin e pensionisteve me te vogel ne Europe ne raport me popullsine), por te propagandoje per favorizime qe duhet ti beje biznesit, tregtise, se si te krijoje nje klase te pasurish qe te kene ne dore industrine dhe tregtine shqiptare, ku te punesohet 80% e popullsise.Kjo klase, realisht duhet te jete klasa shoqerore qe te mbeshtese te djathten shqiptare.Por per fat te keq, apo per hir te absurditeteve qe ndodhin ne Shqiperi perdite, nje pjese e madhe e biznesmeneve, jane simpatizues dhe propagandues te se majtes, sepse ajo tani per tani po u krijon kushte ekspansioni ekonomik, ne menyre te paligjshme dhe ne rruge te tjera qe ne i dime.Prandaj, si fillim duhet te shkaterrohen interesat e ketyre pseudoindustrialistesh dhe pseudobiznesmenesh, dhe te krijohet klasa e biznesmeneve te ndershem, te cilet do te jene perkrahes te perhershem te se djathtes.Interesat e te pareve shkaterrohen duke shkaterruar edhe klasen politke qe i mbeshtet, ndersa interesat e te dyteve cdokush mund ti kuptoje mjaft mire.
Kjo eshte vetem persa i perket anes ekonomike ku duhet te mbeshtetet e djathta shqiptare.Per anet e tjera do te diskutojme ne vazhdim, mundesisht duke hapur tema te tjera, me specifike diskutimi. 


anton1as
Deputet
Posts: 144
(7/25/01 3:49:38 am)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Se pari kerkoj falje qe kopiova pa leje dy mendime te dy diskutuesve "burimuji" dhe "ReEdD"

Por mendoj se jane shume interesante dhe i pershtaten pikerisht kesaj teme qe deshiroj qe te diskutojme bashke.

Nuk e di sesa eshte i njoftur prej jush nje i ashtuquajturi program i Katovices. Dhe une kam lexuar per te ne disa gazeta dhe nje cope te nje gazete e mbaj gjithnje me vete.

"Fjala e Gorbacovit ne Katovice, vjeshte 1986

- te krijohen parti politike te majta, te qendres, te djathta, por ato te kontrollohen e te drejtohen nga ne , komunistet.
- Partia qe do te marre pushtetin politik do te shaje komuniznim me themel e cati qe te fitojme simpatine e Perendimit.
- Te denuarit dhe te perndjekurit te afrohen qe te na perkrahin, por pushtet nuk do t`ju japim, sepse ata do te kerkojne te hakmerren..."


Per fat te keq une e di me se cila gazete eshte, por besoj se eshte marre nga gazeta "Lirija" ( E mira do te ishte te gjehej origjinali i Gorbacovit ,por kjo nuk do te jete e lehte)

Pervec kesaj kam lexuar diku dhe nje fjalim te Ramizit, ku trajtohej kjo strategji(per fat te keq nuk e gjej ne kete moment)

Por nuk ka rendesi te madhe sepse per te vertetuar se kjo strategji eshte ndjekur dhe ka pasur sukses mjafton te hidhet nje sy zhvillimit te te gjithe vendeve te ish-kampit socialist:
Ne shume prej tyre, perfituesit kryesore prej renies se komunizmit ishin vete komunistat.

Kjo ka shume arsye:

Me themeloria eshte se ata vete u munduan te realizojne kete ndryshim me sa me pak humbje per ta.

Por kjo eshte nje teme shume e gjere dhe do analizuar me vete.

Te kalojme tek zhvillimet ne Shqiperi.

Po te analizojme zhvillimet atje del se kjo strategji eshte zbatuar me perpikmeri.

Nuk deshiroj ti hyj nje analize te gjate, por po permend disa fakte domethenes:

Ne mbledhjen e perfaqesuesve te studentave me Ramizin kane qene pjesmarres Pandeli Majko dhe Ilir Meta pervec te tjerve.

Levizja e shkurtit, qe kurorzohet me greven e urise ka qene e drejtuar nga Blendi Gonxhe, Blendi Fefziu ...
(Bile po ju tregoj dhe nje ngjarje te jetuar, kur i them Blendit, qe e njifja sepse kemi mbaruar gjimnazin "partizani" te dy, kam qejf te them dhe une nja dy fjale me thote po si jo, por duhet te japish emrin se duhet ti cojme emrat ne polici e keshtu flit neser.Sigurisht qe i dhashe emrin, por as te nesermen nuk ma dhane fjalen. Nuk beja pjese ne skenar.)

Sigurisht qe ata nuk mund te te kontrollonin te gjithe zhvllimin e situates dhe hedhjen e bustit nuk e kishin parashikuar psh,por ne momentin e kur do te sulmohej blloku u gjet njeriu qe te ndalonte popullin.( i keni pare filmimet ku prane Neritan Cekes me megafon, ku e gjeti, qendron nje njeri qe i flet sikur i jep udhezime per ato qe do te thote?)

Dhe kjo eshte teme me vete qe do analizuar me kujdes, por qe ka rendesi per temen qe deshiroj te diskutoj: e djathta.

Une nuk jam i mendimit qe e djathta nuk ekziston ne Shqiperi sepse parti te djathta atje ka dhe shume bile.
Gjeja e pare qe duhet te behet per te ndihmuar te djathten duhet analizuar ajo. Nje analize te tille une nuk e kam pare kerkund dhe per fat te keq ngaqe ndodhem jashte dhe nuk kam asnje bashkepunetor ne vend nuk mund ta bej vete.

Por disa perfundime mund te nxirren dhe prej fakteve te njohura prej te gjitheve.

1.E djathta eshte e percare, qe eshte nje paradoks ne vetvete dhe te ben te mendosh se ne te jane te futur elemente te fshehur te sigurimit.

2.E djathta eshte jo e afte e tregon eksperimenti i te djathtes se bashkuar shkodrane.

3. Dhe cka eshte shume e rendesishme, shtresat e djathta jo vetem qe nuk bashkpunojne politikisht, por dhe ekonomikisht nuk po jane ne gjendje te bashkepunojne. 

Konkluzioni im eshte qe e djathta po shkon drejt shtaterrimit perfumdimtar.

Shnet Anton!








leshai
Anetar i ri
Posts: 48
(7/28/01 11:35:17 am)
Reply  Re. E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Per mendimin tim ka tri aresye kryesore qe e djathta nuk egziston.

1. Tash 50 vjet intelktualet shqiptare jane edukue ne shkolla komuniste. Sado qe te mundohen keta intelektual, nuk munden me qene te djathte. Ma e kaqja asht se ne cdo shtet egziston njifare "dialogu i pashkruem" ne mes te elites dhe popullit. Ngaqe elita e majte ka eliminue cdo mundesi te nji elite te djathte, populli i thjeshte nuk asht i njoftun me alternativat qe ofron e djathta. Ala sot tingellojne ne shume njerez nocionet "tradhetare" e "antishqiptare" te cdo tendencie te djathte. Populli i thjeshte nuk mesohet me tendencite politike nepermjet dialogut filozofik, por influencohet ne menyre jo-konshiente nepermjet shtypit, radios, televizionit, librave, shkollave, etj. Ngaqe keto institucione jane ne dore te te majteve, shqiptaret ndeshen cdo sekond me imazhe qe ne nji menyre apo tjeter, diku haptas e diku msheftas, fusin nocione te majta ne mendjen e popullit te thjeshte

2. Luhatjet politike te ballkanit nuk jane te pershtateshme per nji te djathte. E them kete ne kotensktin nderkombetar. E djathte dmth. nji shoqni e bazueme ne traditen e kulturen shqiptare me aspirate me u integrue 
ne boten greko-romake-perendimore shpirtnisht, 
ne boten e marketit te lire-ekonomikisht
ne boten e pluralizmit politikisht, filozofikisht, etj. 

Ngaqe kushti i pare i nji popullit asht zhvillimi dhe evolimi i kultures e tradites se tij, kjo nuk i shkon per shtat perendimit sepse perendimi nuk deshiron me prishe Balancin e Fuqise qe egzistone ne ballkan. Nji e djathte e vertete do te rriste krenarine dhe bashkpunimin nepermjet shqiptareve te te gjitha trevave e kjo to te conte padyshim ne kerkimin e nji shteti mbarshqiptar. Ky asht ankthi i grekeve e serbeve. Ngaqe perendimi nuk asht ne anen tone por ne anen e grekeve e serbeve, atehere ata perkrahin ate parti qe asht ma "e pershtatshme" sot per sot ne situaten ballkanike - pra nji parti me tendenca Internacionaliste, e cila jo vetem injoron traditen tone, por e quan ate armike, arkaike, anti-european, etj. 
Ne cdo lajm rreth zgjdhjeve ne shqipni neper gazetat e huaja lexohet: "Per kenaqesine e fuqive perendimore, nji Shqipni e Bashkueme nuk asht kusht me fitue zgjedhjet ne Shqipni". Kjo fraze asht thelbi i cdo lajmi nga agjensite e huaja dhe jo se si partia fituese do ta permiresoje ose keqesoje gjendjen ne shqipni

3. Ndamja e shqiptareve ne klane. 
Labet krysisht votojne per socialistet dhe mbrojne me zjarr cdo gja te lanun nga regjimi komunist. Disa nga veri-lindja votojne per monarkine vetem se zogu ishte nga mati. Katoliket formojne partine e tyne Demokristiane sikur shqipnia te ishte 80 perqind katolike, etj. etj. 
Shqiptaret nuk jane mesue me i hjedhe poshte nxitjet emocionale qe i lidhin ata me krahinen, fene, fiset, etj., etj., e me votue thjeshte per te miren e vet e te femive te tyne. 
Vene re traditen lokaliste shqiptare:
Ismail Qemali zgjodhi nji qeveri kaq muslimane, sa dikush i tha: A mos po formojme nji Turqi Te dyte Ketu?
Zogu pruni ne tirane te gjithe dibranet e matjanet dhe i punesoi ata ne vendet ma te mire te punes pavaresisht nga aftesia e tyne
Hoxha pruni ne tirane te gjithe labet e i vuni ata ne pozitat ma ate mira pavaresisht nga aftesia e tyne
Berisha solli malesore e tropojes e kukesit, etj. dhe i punisoi ashtu si paraardhesit e tij pavaresisht nga aftesia e tyne
Nano zgjodhi nji qeveri qe nuk kishte asnji minister te lindun siper shkumbinit
Ilir Meta zgjodhi te vetmit dy Katolike qe kishte dhe i perjashtoi nga puna per korruptim sikur te tjeret ne partine e tij nuk ishin te korruptuem

____
Per mendimin tim shqiptaret kane nevoje per nji menyre te menduemit qe i afrohet pragmatizmit anglo-amerikan e cila do ti shkepuste ata nga lokalizmat. Gjithashtu, shqiptaret kane nevoje me kuptue nji fakt te padiskutueshem: Qeveria nuk mundet me permiresue gjendjen e popullit sepse ajo jeton vetem e vetem me taksa te cilat i mbledh nga populli. Keshtuqe, ne qofte so populli rin pa pune duke prite se qeveria do ta ndihmoje e qeveria vazhdon me mashtrue se ne nji menyre apo tjeter ajo do te gjeje paret me ndihmue popullin "dembel", atehere biznesi ne shqipni kurre nuk do te zhvillohet. Pa biznes privat nuk ka pluralizem sepse jane investimet private ato qe krijojne pluralizmin e vertete dhe jo "dhuratat" e qeverise

----------


## Anton

Shqiptar
Nder i kombit
Posts: 2037
(7/28/01 4:58:09 pm)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Nuk eshte hera e pare qe kam shprehur mendimin tim ne kete teme, bile do mundohem te gjej ate temen e meparshme per ta sjelle edhe ate ne kete teme. I lexova mendimet e parafolesve dhe jane me vlere pasi te gjitha kane nje emerues te perbashket:

Shqiperia ka nevoje per nje te djathte te bashkuar ne pushtet !

Tani shume kush mund te pyesi se pse pikerisht e djathta dhe jo e majta. Gjate 100 vjeteve te fundit Shqiperia ka pare 2 modele qeverisese, nje model demokratik qe njihet si "Koha e Zogut" nga shqiptaret. Ketu lindi per here te pare edhe shteti i mirefillte demokratik shqiptar ku pushtet ndaheshin nga nje kushtetute moderne, dhe modeli i qeverisjes qe "monarki kushtetuese". Per plot 15 vjet shqiptaret gezuan qetesine, rendin dhe zhvillim normal ku tashme ne fjalorin e shqiptareve analfabete u fut edhe 2 fjale te reja "shtet" dhe "ligj". Ne kete kohe lindi e "djathta shqiptare" ashtu sic lindi edhe e majta shqiptare me ne krye Nolin.

Te majtet e hershem shqiptare kane kerkuar eleminimin fizik te figurave kryesore te shtetit shqiptar, dhe vlen te kujtojme atentatin e orkestruar ndaj Ahmet Zogut nga Avni Rustemi ne parlamentin shqiptar. Po po, Shqiperia ka patur nje parlament ne ato vite ku benin pjese vetem kokat e kombit dhe jo fshataret, puntoret dhe militantet qe ka sot per sot Shqiperia. Pas vrasjes se Avni Rustemit Noli ne varrimin e tij ne Vlore i fryu percarjes kombetare dhe i njejti skenar si ai i 1997 u aplikua ne Shqiperi ku pushteti u mor me dhune. Revolucioni i qershorit 1924 beri te mundur qe "te majtet" te merrnin pushtetin ne Shqiperi dhe nuk e mbajten dot me shume se 6 muaj pasi u izoluan si nga bota edhe nga vete shqiptaret.

Per te ardhur pastaj tek 50 vjetet komunizem ku pushtetin nuk e kishin "te majtet" por e kishin injorantet dhe njerezit me tinzare e te pagdhendur qe ka pare dhe do te shohi ndonjehere Shqiperia. Se cfare i shkaktuan keta Shqiperise, do te duhej te shkrueshin enciklopedi te tera. Pas 1990 dhe renies se sistemit komunist, mbeturinat e komunzmit nxituan te formojne grupime politike mutante qe maskoheshin pas emrit "te majte" por ne vetvete ishin te njejtat fytyra dhe beniamine te klikes kriminale ne pushtet. Nese nuk me besoni mua, hidhini nje sy perberjes se komitetit drejtues se PS-se sot, dhe mbase do tu freskohet memoria e vitit 1990. Te presesh qe keta te ndertojne "demokracine ne Shqiperi" eshte njesoj si te presesh gomare te mbije bare, pasi keta jane SOCIALISTE dhe dine te ndertojne vetem SOCIALIZEM "sipas mesimeve te partise dhe shokut Enver." Akoma edhe sot e kesaj dite keta njerez nuk kane denoncuar 50 vjetet komuzem por nxitojne te varrosin e nderojne kriminelet e atij rregjimi.

Ne kushte te tilla, Shqiperia ngelet ne udhekryq pasi shqiptaret ende nuk jane ndare nga e shkuara e tyre komuniste, pasi ende nuk kane vene drejtesi mbi krimet dhe kriminelet e 50 vjeteve komunizem. Ne te njejten kohe, sic do te shprehej nje shqiptaro-amerikan, nip i nje patrioti te madh shqiptar te larguar nga Shqiperia ne 1945: "Shqiptaret jane nje popull qe komunizmi ju shkaterroi krenarine kombetare, dinjitetin njerezor, dhe shqiptaret sot jane kombi qe i eshte fshire e manipuluar memoria historike, dhe nuk e dine nga vijne e ku duan te shkojne." Pyetja ime per ju perpara se te dalesh me kerkesa dhe interesa te perbashketa qe kerkojne perfaqesim politik eshte:

Cilat jane ato aspirata qe i bashkojne shqiptaret?

Pasi te diskutojme mbi kete pyetje, atehere do ta kemi me te qarte edhe se c'duhet te permbaje ne vetevete platforma e djathte kombetare shqiptare. Nuk eshte thjeshte nje platforme politike ashtu sic jo te gjithe ata qe flasin e shkruajne shqip nuk jane shqiptare.

Ky eshte nje fillim i mire!


leshai
Anetar i ri
Posts: 50
(7/29/01 9:16:41 am)
Reply  Aspiratat
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Shqipnia Etnike e Bashkueme
Tergu i Lire
Pluralizmi Politik
Lufta Kunder Prostitucionit e Drogave
Lufta Kunder Hakmarrjes
Permiresimi i maredhanjeve me fqinjet (mbas bashkimit gjithe-shqiptar) 

anton1as
Deputet
Posts: 163
(7/30/01 4:51:35 pm)
Reply  Re: Aspiratat
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 I dashur shqipar ajo pyetja permbi aspiratat me duket pa vend sepse mendoj nuk duhet te diskutuar se cfare i bashkon shqiptaret,por sesi e djathta te mund te krijohet sipas disave ose sipas meje te riorganizohet.

Ideja e krijimit te nje partije te re te djathte per mua nuk eshte e drejte megjithese shembulli i Bullgarise eshte joshes e duhet studiuar me kujdes.

Megjithate une do te isha i gatshem per te diskutuar per cdo alternative.

Shnet Anton!


brari
Deputet
Posts: 925
(7/31/01 2:48:05 pm)
Reply  Re: Aspiratat
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Formoni nji super Parti dhe vendin e kryetarit lereni bosh.
Partine do e drejtoj une me kompjuter.
urime. 

Torollaku
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 61
(8/5/01 11:43:22 pm)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Perfaqesues te se djathtes se mirefillte nuk ekzistojne ne Shqiperi, sepse:
1)Shumica e tyre u masakruan, u vrane dhe u internuan ne Shqiperi nga regjimi komunst 50 vjecar.Ata qe kane ngelur gjalle ose jane jashte atdheut dhe nuk kane me kurajo te vijne ne Shqiperi mbas atyre qe hoqen, ose kane rrjedhur shqip nga trute dhe nuk jane as ne moshe as ne gjendje te mendojne per veten e tyre dhe jo me per fatet e kombit.E kam fjalen per perfaqesues te Ballit dhe te Legalitetit
2)Perfaqesues te kastes se kuqe, por te denuar prej saj(elementet antiparti,"armiqte e Partise" qe ndruan pasive ne fazen e pare te paskomunizmit.Ne se do te ngriheshin dhe do te organizoheshin kunder te majteve pra,propaganda e kuqe do te thoshte:"Ja pra kush jane kunder nesh, ata qe na luftuan nje jete te tere ne gjirin tone, kesaj rradhe dolen haptazi."
3)Krijimi i partive te ndryshme politike ne Shqipri nuk erdhi si rezultat i nje rezistence shumevjecare te organizuar( te tipit solidarnost), por si rezultat i nje LOJE politike qe luajten ish komunistet dhe sot socialistet ne syte e gjithe popullit shqiptar, kur pane se nuk mund ta mbanin me pushtetin. Lejuan dhe aprovuan fare lehte krijimin e partive opozitare(PD,PR)etj duke vendosur ata kryetaret e ketyre partive.Shembull S.Berisha 30 vjet antar i PPSH, S.Godo-shkrimtar i favorizuar nga regjimi,P.Barka-deputet i organizates "Omonia", ish komunist,S.Gjinushi-kryetar i partise SD-ish minister i regjimit te R.Alise.Kudo vendosen njerezit e tyre dhe e moren kalane e "djathte" nga brenda.Ne krye te te gjitha organizatave u vendosen ose ish komuniste te cilet nje nate te bukur dhjetori ndrruan krahun ose ish-te denuar per krime ordinere(si vjedhja) ne kohen e monizmit dhe qe tani hiqeshin sikur ishin kundershtare te vjeter politike te regjimit.Ky eshte dhe konspiracioni me i madh ndaj kombit shqiptar dhe ndaj gjithe botes se lire.
Per krijimin e nje krahu me te vertete te djathte eshte e nevojshme krijimi i nje partie te re ku do te bashkohen te djathtet e mirefillte dhe tradicionale me ata qe jane denuar nga regjimi i Hoxhes PER BINDJE POLITIKE(dhe qe iu eshte marre shprti nje jete te tere internimeve dhe burgjeve).Ne krye te kesaj partie duhet te vihet, eshte e domosdoshme L.Zogu.Jo si ish-trshgimtar froni, por si udheheqes politik i te djathtes.(shih shembullin e Bullgarise).Program i kesaj partie:1)rindertimi i Shqiperise se shkaterruar nga komunizmi,2)Uniteti i kombit nen hijen e se djathtes,3)dekomunistizimi i vendit nga Mafia politike dhe ekonomike e kuqe(nenkupto socialiste)4)denimi i shkelesve te kushtetutes pa dallim cfare ish-posti kane pasur(ministra , presidente etj)5)vendosja e nje shteti policor me baza demokratike vec ku te garantohet zbatimi i ligjeve dhe i rregullave,6)lufta kunder krimit te organizuar,7)permiresimi i marredhenieve me shtetet fqinje si Serbia,Greqia,Maqedonia pa u cenuar interesat e Shqiperise.(kot nuk thone kije me mire me armikun se sa me miku!)8)integrimi i Shqiperise drejt B.E. dhe hyrja e saj ne skelen e NATO-s, si shtet me te drejta te plota.
Personalisht nuk jam simpatizant i L.Zogut(madje me eshte antipatik),por ne kete periudhe te veshtire qe kalon vendi si figure politike e pakomprometuar me socialistet dhe qe i urren vertete ata eshte varianti me i mire.Duke qene nga Veriu ka rrezik qe kjo te perdoret propagandikisht kunder tij nga socialistet.Prandaj afer tij duhet te kete njerez nga Jugu.Fakt historik eshte qe Shqiperia eshte qeverisur ne te shumten e kohes nga udheheqes me prejardhje nga Jugu.Per mendimin tim eshte i vetmi person qe ja vlen te merret me organizimin e se djathtes si force pushteti tani per tani.
Me respekt dhe mirekuptim Torollaku.
















anton1as
Deputet
Posts: 196
(8/6/01 2:52:00 am)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Te falenderoj qe more pjese ne kete diskutim.


"Perfaqesues te se djathtes se mirefillte nuk ekzistojne ne Shqiperi"

Eshte e vertete se shume jane te moshuar dhe te "lodhur" e shume kane ikur,por megjithate kane mbetur boll perfaqesues te shtreses kapitaliste pronare te paraluftes, plus te shtreses intelektuale te para luftes,plus shume te tjere qe e kane kuptuar se cfare te keqijash na ka sjelle komunizmi dhe mafia komuniste qe na sundon akoma.
Pra per mendimin tim shtresa baze e se djathtes nuk eshte zhdukur, por ka nje dukuri qe mua me ve ne mendime dhe per te cilen akoma nuk kam nje shpjegim te qarte.

Per mua e djathta jane te gjitha partite me ne djathte se PD sepse PD e fus ne nje kategori te vecante.




Dy parti Balli, dy parti Legaliteti, dy parti demokristiane etj

Pra dhe ata qe kane mbetur jane te shperndare si zogjt e korbit. 
PSE?
"Per krijimin e nje krahu me te vertete te djathte eshte e nevojshme krijimi i nje partie te re ku do te bashkohen te djathtet e mirefillte dhe tradicionale me ata qe jane denuar nga regjimi i Hoxhes PER BINDJE POLITIKE(dhe qe iu eshte marre shprti nje jete te tere internimeve dhe burgjeve).Ne krye te kesaj partie duhet te vihet, eshte e domosdoshme L.Zogu."

Qe te bashkohen te gjithe duhen te shkrihen te gjithe nje here dhe per kete jam dakort qe duhet te dali nje figure autoritare qe ta realizoje kete.

Leka Zogu thua, nuk do te isha kundra ,por sic e kam shkruar tek diskkutimi per te une nuk shof ndonje strategji per kthim tek ai qe nga 1997.


Po nje alternative tjeter.

Nje bashkim e te gjithe te djathteve ne PD nuk do te ishte e mundur?

Shnet Anton!





Torollaku
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 62
(8/6/01 11:45:16 pm)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 PD-ja si parti pushteti me kushtet e sotme dhe me zgjedhjet e humbura(pavaresisht se u bene manipulime) tregoi se nuk e bind simpatizantin e se djathtes se pergjithesi.Duhet te shtrohet nje platforme politiko-ideologjike me e gjere ku te perfshije dhe pjestare nga krahu i mesem(te pavendosurit d.m.th.).Ata qe duan te votojne per socialistet nuk mund ti terheqi dot, tradicionalisht ata do te votojne per PS dhe "bar te hane".Te djathten e ka me vete, por kjo nuk eshte e mjaftueshme per te fituar.Ngelet nje pjese konstante te pavendosurish ose qe vendosin ne momentin e fundit dhe qe zakonisht quhen qendra.Pikerisht per keta votues duhet ta japi betejen PD-ja apo cdo parti tjeter e djathte qe pretendon per pushtet.Ne cdo sistem elektoral ne bote ekziston kjo pjese e elektoratit qe me luhatjet e tij majtas apo djathtas jep fituesin.Ne Shqiperi kjo pjese luhatet nga 10.000 deri ne 40.000 votues.Puna qe ka PD-ja per bashkimin e se djathtes eshte titane.Si Parti Demokratike eshte e detyruar te kete shume zera brenda saj(demokracia brenda ne parti), por qe keta zera sjellin dhe percarjen dhe zenkat.Pra kusht kryesor ne frymen e funksionimit te partise apo te nje koalicioni partish eshte cfare na bashkon-rrezimi i qeverise socialisto-mafioze, dhe jo cfare i ndan te djathtet nga njeri tjetri.S.Berisha e tregoi me fakte kaq kohe(qe nga 1991 si kryetar i partise) qe nuk mund te mbaje te bashkuar partine.Nderrimi i lidereve eshte gje shume e zakonshme per partite demokratike(te djathta) te Evropes.Shih partine greke "Demokracia e Re".Ka nderruar 7 kryetare partie, brenda 25 vjeteve jete politike,perfshin nje fazme te se djathtes qe fillon nga qendra deri tek e djathta ekstreme(monarko-fashistet).Vetem duke lejuar nje demokraci ne shprehje mendimesh brenda partise,K.Karamanlis Junior arriti ta bashkonte te djathten greke dhe te zvogelonte diferencen nga Pasok-u nga 5% ne 0,5%(ne zgjedhje).Shembuj te tille jane per tu studiuar me kujdes, packa se ne se vinte ajo partine ne fuqi ne Greqi do te shkaktonte turbullime ne lidhje me politiken e saj ndaj Shqiperise.
Pra nderrim lideri, liberalizem brenda per brenda krahut te djathte(te gjithe jane te nevojshem) dhe opozite energjike ndaj socialisteve(jo sherre e ofeza pa bereqet por opozite parlamentare me fakte).
Te pershendes, T. 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 284
(8/22/01 4:49:02 am)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ne rast se PD nuk e perfaqeson te djathten kush mbetet?

Akoma nuk kam pare rezultatin perfundimtar dhe po ta shofish nuk i besohet se eshte i rreme, por prape partite e tjera te djathta marrin nje perqindje te paperfillshme.

Pra ka dy rruge ose te gjithe te djathtet djathtash PD te bashkohen pasi te pastrohen nga sigurimsat.

Ose te gjithe te bashkohen me PD

Une per vete nuk shof rruge tjeter.

Sa per diskutimin per lider ajo eshte teme shume e rendesishme por dytesore.

Sot per sot Berisha eshte me i miri apo di njeri ndonje tjeter?

Duhet kritikuar e ka te meta sa te duash ,por po nuk u morem vesh ne me njeri tjetrin me cilin do te merremi vesh?

Shnet Anton!



brari
Nder i kombit
Posts: 1052
(8/22/01 5:02:31 am)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Anton lexova nga ju nji shkrim ku thua mes tjerash..

"(Bile po ju tregoj dhe nje ngjarje te jetuar, kur i them Blendit, qe e njifja sepse kemi mbaruar gjimnazin "partizani" te dy, kam qejf te them dhe une nja dy fjale me thote po si jo, por duhet te japish emrin se duhet ti cojme emrat ne polici e keshtu flit neser.Sigurisht qe i dhashe emrin, por as te nesermen nuk ma dhane fjalen. Nuk beja pjese ne skenar.)"

Kjo eshte shume e forte.
Ashtu eshte.



anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 286
(8/22/01 5:17:22 am)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Po ju tregoj dhe dicka tjeter personale:

(Nuk dua te mburrem se nuk me interson hic ajo pune)

Mbas kane kaluar disa muaj mbas greves se urise te 1991 takohem me nje shok dhe me thote se eshte nisur nje delegacion perfaqesues te studentave greviste ku bente pjese

dhe nje student i matematikes qe as qe kishte qene ne greve urije , bile nje komunist i keq.

Sigurisht qe nuk na erdhi mire.

Sa eshte spekulluar me ate greve urije e sa te poshter kane perfituar, por gjithsesi ajo eshte maja e rezistences studentore.

Nje pjese e mire e pjesmarresve kane qene me te vertete idealista, por mendoj se dhe ajo ishte e kontrolluar.


Pra ne fund te fundit ka te drejte nje shok tjeter qe e thote qysh atehere: Pse e leni veten te perdoreni nga sigurimi!


Shnet Anton!

PS dolem prape nga tema 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 325
(8/31/01 2:26:05 am)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Më pak emocione për Bashkimin më shumë për Fitoren 
Mero Baze


Drejtuesi kryesor i Partisë Balli Kombëtar u kthye dje, në minutat e fundit, nga udhëtimi drejt Vjenës, së bashku me drejtuesit e tjerë të Bashkimi për Fitore, duke shënuar një pikë krize në funksionimin e koalicionit Bashkimi për Fitore. Pavarësisht argumenteve që japin dy figurat kryesore politike protagoniste të kësaj krize, Londo dhe Roqi, e vërteta e thjeshtë është se, një problem i krijuar nga mënyra se si u interpretua marrëveshja politike, shkaktoi krizë në koalicion. 

Koalicioni u formua mbi konceptin e fitores politike në zgjedhjet e 24 Qershorit dhe filozofia që udhëhoqi fushatën e këtij koalicioni ishte e dobishme dhe shumë efektive. Për herë të parë e djathta shqiptare arriti të bashkojë kaq shumë forca politike në një fushatë elektorale dhe për herë të parë ia dolën të fitojnë realisht, pavarësisht nga vjedhja e votës prej qeverisë. Kështu që në një farë mënyre, mund të thuhet se Bashkimi për Fitore arriti të fitonte mbi konceptin që u formua. Krizën e funksionimit të tij praktikisht e ka shkaktuar vjedhja e votave dhe arbitrariteti i funksionimit të institucioneve qendrore të zgjedhjeve. Tashmë ky koalicion gjendet para një realiteti të ri, të cilin ai është i dënuar ta përballojë. Për këtë është mirë që vetë krerët e Bashkimit për Fitore të ndërtojnë një koncept të ri bashkëpunimi me të gjitha forcat politike dhe ato që nuk kanë qenë në këtë koalicion, me qëllim që të liberalizojnë mundësinë e kontributit opozitar të çdo individi apo force sado të vogël politike kundër qeverisë. Nga mënyra se si funksionon tani Bashkimi për Fitore rëndësi nuk marrin veprimet e tij të mëtejshme, por ruajtja e statukuosë së vendosur para zgjedhjeve. Ky është një koncept që do ta pengojë atë të funksionojë si koalicion politik dhe do të krijojë emocione të kota nga vendimet e partive përbërëse apo dhe individëve të shpallur deputetë nga KQZ-ja në emër të këtij koalicioni. Ndaj është mirë që tani e tutje ky koalicion të vendosë se mbi çfarë pikash do të institucionalizohet bashkëpunimi politik dhe të liberalizojë kushtëzimet që i vendosin njëri-tjetrit për pjesëmarrje apo mospjesëmarrje në parlament apo qenie dhe mosqenie në koalicion, pasi këto kushte kthehen në vlerë politike për kundërshtarët. Tashmë në njëfarë mënyre fitorja u vodh dhe Bashkimi ka kuptim vetëm për të kthyer institucionin e votës së lirë dhe jo për të ndarë atë që u ka dhënë si mëshirë qeveria. Kështu opozita do të jetë më pak e robëruar nga bashkimi dhe më shumë e motivuar nga vjedhja e fitores.



Mero Baze ka shume te drejte:


" Bashkimi ka kuptim vetëm për të kthyer institucionin e votës së lirë dhe jo për të ndarë atë që u ka dhënë si mëshirë qeveria. 



Po nuk e kuptume dhe kesaj rradhe rendesine e bashkimit nuk e di se cfare te them. Vec rrofte sigurimi.

Shnet Anton! 

ReEdD  
Moderator
Posts: 274
(9/9/01 1:09:18 am)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Cfare po ben e djathta tani? Balli po grindet me PD per nje karrige deputeti kur dihet qe perfitoi kater prej saj. Bie ne nje kurth ku gjykata kushtetuese e hapi me mjeshteri. Berisha merr inisiativa duke bere protesta ndersa te tjeret ose i shkojne nga prapa nga zori ose bejne polemika pa bereqet. Ne keto kushte cfare duhet te bejne? Sa do te mund ti rezistoje e djathta presionit per tu futur ne parlament? 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 377
(9/9/01 3:10:49 am)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 E djathta po ben ate qe une per vete e quaj tradheti kombetare.

Po ndahet me shume!

Ne vend qe kjo humbje te sillte hapa te metejshme drejt bashkimit po ndodh e kunderta.

Mjere ne dhe i lumte komunistave.

Shnet Anton! 

perbindeshi1
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 4
(9/13/01 5:29:01 pm)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ke shume te drejte .
E djathta nuk ekziston si nje institucion i vetem ne Shqiperi.
E keqja me e madhe eshte se e djathta ne Shqiperi vazhdon te jete e percare ,nderkohe e majta komuniste vazhdon te jete ne unitet .
Pothuajse ne te gjitha partite e djathta qe jane sot ne Shqiperi , elementi me deshira te majta, mbizoteron mbi ate qe ka deshira apo botekuptim te djathte.
Problemi kryesor qendron ce cfare duhet bere per nje te tille.
Te krijosh nje parti te re apo nje organizate te re vertete te djathte eshte pothuajse e pamundur.
Kjo per arsye se ne shqiperi njerezit jane lodhur nga krijimi i partive.
Kryesore eshte qe elementi i djathte te mbizoteroje ne partite e djathta shqiptare, madje te jete elementi dominues ne Partine Demokratike.
Ndersa e dyta dhe qe eshte e domosdoshme elementi i djathte ne partite e djatha shqiptare duhet te mbizoteroje totalisht prapavijen e ketyre partive .Kjo do te thote qe gjithe njerezit e "heshtur "qe pergatitin platformat e partive , reagimet , hilet dhe qe perzgjedhin kuadrot e ketyre partive ,duhen te mbizoterohen ne menyre absolute nga njerez me botekuptim , dhe origjine te forte te djathte.
Rruget per te arritur kete, jane ndryshme ,por e rendesishem eshte te jene shume konkrete.
P.sh. :breshka: rijimi i nje kanali te forte bashkepunimi mes te gjithe te rinjve me pikepamjedhe origjine te djathte brenda dhe jashte Shqiperise .
Ky kanal duhet jete i perbere nga rregulla shume te forta,ne menyre qe te behet burimi kryesor i elementit te djathte qe do te mbizoteroje partite e djathat shqiptare.
Rregullat krijohen lehte , problemi eshte sa eshte i afte te funksionoje ,dhe a do kete vertetet nje perberje qe kete parim te saj vetem nje Gje .
Shqiperine ,te Djathe ,demokratike me te kuqte ne opozite.




anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 408
(9/14/01 1:04:50 am)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ok puna eshte si mund te konkretizohen keto mendime?

Te formojme nje organizate te djathte nga ne te djathtet ne perendim me qeillimin e vetem bashkimin e te djathteve ne Shqiperi?

Do te isha dakort dhe menjehere do tia filloja punes ne menyre vullnetare.

Shnet Anton! 

Ilirjani
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 3
(9/17/01 11:40:53 am)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anton, qellimi juaj eshte shume i mire, por me lejo te them nja dy gjera
me pare.

E para, ne lidhje me ate qe quhet "e djathte". Une personalisht e 
identifikoje te djathten me nacionalizmin qe ne parim e ka me te
fuqishem se e majta. Vetem kete vecori mund te dalloj, per te
tjerat ne Shqiperi eshte bere nje mish-mash i vertete. 

E dyta, perberja. E majta ka nja avantazh te madh sepse ka
trasheguar organizimin dhe celulat komuniste. Kurse e djathta
mbeshtetet kryesisht tek ish te persekutuarit, qe jane me pak te
disiplinuar dhe nuk e kane organizimin "ne gjak", por merren
me politike vetem ne kohen e lire (ndryshe nga komunistet qe 
"e kane per detyre"). Megjithate e djathta ka treguar se eshte
e afte te mobilizoje ne momente te caktuara pjesen indiferente
te shqiptareve qe eshte jo e vogel.

E treta, drejtimi. Ndersa e majta nuk ka vuajtur kurre per kuadro
keto 10 vjet (sic thoshte Ramiz Alia "kemi kuadro per 7 Komitete
Qendrore"), per te djathten ky ka qene nje problem teper i madh.
Formimi i kuadrove ne kohen e diktatures komuniste behej ne
menyre shume te perzgjedhur dhe te rralla ishin rastet qe keto
kuadro te vinin nga familje nacionaliste. Kjo mungese kuadrosh
beri qe e djathta te pranonte si drejtues cfaredolloj elementi, mjaftonte
te deklarohej anti-komunist. Paradoksi qendron ne ate qe ne
ate periudhe e djathta mori kuadro hua edhe nga ish-PPSH-ja.
Keto 10 vjet edhe e djathta ka krijuar disa kuadro brenda dhe jashte
vendit, por deri tani ata nuk kane qene ne gjendje te imponohen
ne te djathten.

Tani te vijme tek problemi: a mund te krijohet me te vertete nje e
djathte e vetme dhe e bashkuar ne Shqiperi? Personalisht jam
shume pesimist. Ka patur disa tentativa qe kane filluar me LDSH (Lidhja e Djathte Shqiptare), DBSH (E djathta e bashkuar shqiptare), por qe te
gjitha kane deshtuar ne menyre skandaloze. Disa nga shkaqet jane
aresyet personale te drejtuesve te partive, bashkepunimi jo i 
sinqerte, mungesa e aftesise per te propozuar gjera te reja dhe 
per te fituar besimin e elektoratit. Kurse sot mendoj se nuk vlejne shume 
protestat kunder manipulimeve, parregullsive. Fundi i fundit ketu
behet fjale per politike dhe politika nuk eshte gje tjeter vec pune
force. Kush ka me shume njerez me vete fiton.

Megjitheketo qe shkrova mendoj se inciativa juaj eshte pozitive
dhe nese keni kurajo dhe energji te mjaftueshme, o burra. 
Jam gati te jap ndihmesen time me sa te mundem.


anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 432
(9/28/01 2:50:48 am)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Mbas nej vizite te shkurter ne Shqiperi mund te them se e Djathta nuk ekziston.

Anton!

Kush deshiron te beje dicka le te mendoje te organizohemi nga jashte.



pikpyetje
Anetar i ri
Posts: 40
(9/28/01 5:46:30 am)
Reply  re.Anton
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Une shikoj tek ato cfare shkruan ,preokupimin e nje patrioti te vertete, te cilit i dhimsen fatet e vendit.Sa per formimin enje te djathte une them se ne rradhe te pare duhet te percaktohet lloji u te djathtes.Ka shume lloje partish te djathta.Une mendoj se Shqiperise i nevojitet nje e djathte e qendres, e cila te jete "e terbuar" kunder kamunistave por ne te njejten kohe te jete moderne dhe bashkekohore.Do jepja si shembull te djathten amerikane.

----------


## Anton

Ilirjani
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 8
(9/28/01 7:37:08 am)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Anton, jam dakord me ty.

Por si?


anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 434
(9/29/01 3:21:56 am)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 U beme dy, duhet te pyesim dhe te tjeret.

Kush ka interes le te shprehet ketu.

Njekohesisht duhet te merremi vesh se cfare mundesishe kemi.

Rendesi ka renia dakort ne parim.

Une per vete jam i gatshem per shume kompromise nder ne.

E para qe duhet bere eshte analiza e te djathteve ne Shqiperi , mendoj.

Une nuk jam as nihilist i lindur as idealisit i pakorrigjushem, por nje realist logjik.

Gjithashtu mendoj nuk duhet te merremi me projekte te medha dhe me shume buje , me hapa te vegjel por te menduar mire besoj se mund te arrihet dicka.

Shnet Anton! 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 442
(10/1/01 3:32:39 am)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ju pershendes te djathte!

Anton! 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 443
(10/1/01 3:34:12 am)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Dhe do t´ju kujtoj cdo dite se eshte nje dite kur komunistet forcohen dhe na pine gjakun qe prej 1942.


Anton! 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 678
(11/8/01 2:54:53 pm)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Nuk kam harruar por te djathet paskan harruar.

Anton!

----------


## Anton

kosovar3003
Anetar i ri
Posts: 43
(11/9/01 4:29:55 pm)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 anton,
Lexova që nga fillimi i kësaj teme se çfarë është shkruar. Shumë mendime janë të qëlluara dhe më pëlqejnë. Konsatimi se e djathta në Shqipëri nuk ekziston, më duket i padrejtë. në të vërtetë e PD është ajo që akceptohet më së lehti nga kosovarët, por aktivistët e saj u treguan pak idealistë, pak josyhapur dhe humbën shumë energji nëpër mitingje në vend se t'i ndajnë punët në ekipe. Ekipe të posaçme të punojnë në vend me masën derisa t'ia heqin perden e komunizmit dhe jasht të dërgojnë ekipe të posaçme për të punuar me mërgimtarët. Vetëm një shembull. Rugova formoi LDK në vend, por nuk harroi asnjë shtet perëndimor, asnjë qytet të këtyre shteteve, bile mund të thuhet se nuk ka lagje dhe fasht që nuk ke anëtarë apo simpatizues të LDK-së. A nuk e shpëtoi kjo shtrirje pas luftës kur të gjithë iu hudhën në shpinë, por prap se gjunjëzuan. Shembulli tjetër. Socialistët pas humbjes dërguan në Evropë dhe SHBA do Koço Danaj, Bedri Islamash e ndonjë tjetër (të gjithë sigurimsa) të cilët me detyrë përcillnin dhe kontrollonin marksistë-leninistët kosovar sa ia arritën që me paratë e grumbulluara, jo vetëm të mbijetojnë dhe të hapin biznese, por edhe rrëxuan një qeveri demokratike siç ishte ajo e Salës. 
Dakort që mendon për fillimin e formimit të një të djathte në mërgim, por dije se trungu është atje poshtë: Shqipëri, Kosovë. Para se të fillosh hartimin e një platforme, programi apo statuti quaje si të duash, do të këshilloja ta shikosh programin e Lidhjes së Prizrenit. 
Besoj që pas zgedhjeve të 17 nëntorit në Kosovë do jetë më lehtë. Në Kosovë do të fitoj LDK dhe partitë e djathta: PSHDK, Balli, NDSH, PLK, atëherë edhe në Shqipëri do të fryejnë erëra tjera. Pse erëra të tjera? Për herë të parë nuk do ta ndiejmë peshën e sërbisë në kurriz dhe për herë të parë kemi filluar të mos ndihemi inerior nga vëlezërit tonë të Shqipërisë. Pse them kështu? Është e vërtetë se ne aq sa e ëndërronin lirinë e Kosovës po aq e donim edhe Shqipërinë. Nga kjo vlente një si rregull që kur takoheshim me shqiptarë të Shqipërisë (madje edhe me ndonje shofer 'e them pa nënçmimi të profesionit', e ndienim vetën inferior). Shumë herë më ka rënë rasti që për të lënë përshtypje sa më të mirë te vëllezërit, pranonim edhe gjëra që nuk na pëlqenin, por jo vetëm kaq, nuk deshironim ta prishim imazhin e krijuar për vëllaun më të madh e të gjithëdishëm. Besoj se më kupton drejtë.


anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 698
(11/10/01 5:24:52 am)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Me duket se jemi keqkuptuar se une nuk jam per krijimin e ndonje partije te re te djathte,
perkundrazi une jam per bashkimin e partive te djathta dmth shkrirjen e tyre ne nje parti te vetme.
Flas per RSH.
Ose te krijohet nje parti e vetme me djathtas se PD ose te shkrihen te gjitha me PD.

Per mua nuk ka rruge tjeter per ti shpetuar komunisteve.

Dhe une si te gjithe te djathtet mezi presin rezultatet e 17-es

"dhe për herë të parë kemi filluar të mos ndihemi inerior nga vëlezërit tonë të Shqipërisë. Pse them kështu? Është e vërtetë se ne aq sa e ëndërronin lirinë e Kosovës po aq e donim edhe Shqipërinë. Nga kjo vlente një si rregull që kur takoheshim me shqiptarë të Shqipërisë (madje edhe me ndonje shofer 'e them pa nënçmimi të profesionit', e ndienim vetën inferior). Shumë herë më ka rënë rasti që për të lënë përshtypje sa më të mirë te vëllezërit, pranonim edhe gjëra që nuk na pëlqenin, por jo vetëm kaq, nuk deshironim ta prishim imazhin e krijuar për vëllaun më të madh e të gjithëdishëm. Besoj se më kupton drejtë."

Te kuptoj shume mire bile me befason me sinqeritetin tand.
Dhe te falenderoj per ate sinqeritet dhe po te pergjigjem me te njejtin sinqeritet.

Nje shoku im ma i ngushte asht prej familjes Vokshi te Gjakoves me te kemi mbaruar bashke universitetin ne tirane.
(Ai ka linde ne internim ne Shqipni se keshtu i ka pas dashte enveri kosovaret, por kjo asht histori tjeter.)
Ne vitet 1985-91 kur ishim ne universitet kemi pas diskutuar shume dhe une gjithmone i beja kete pyetje vedit dhe atij:

Pse vllaznit tane kosovare nuk e kane kuptu kush ishte enver hoxha dhe komunizmi duke qene se ata ishin ma te lire se ne dhe udhetonin neper europe mund te lexonin libra e gazeta?

Sot e di pak a shume pergjigjen.

Dhe nje gja tjeter du me ta thane me sinqeritet.Per mendimin tim shumica e shqiptareve te RSH nen ndikimin e punes se madhe te komunisteve per te krijuar njeriun e ri jane te shkaterruar nga karakteri prandaj jo vetem qe nuk duhet me pase ndonje ndjenje inferiore por perkundrazi.

Serbet ju kane ba juve shume te keqija ,por te keqijat qe i ka ba enveri shqiptareve jane te pa krahasueshme.
Nuk flas per te keqijat materiale ,por per te keqijat shpirterore.

Nje shembull:

A ka pase ne Kosove raste ku djali te kete spiunu baben tek serbet? Jo, une per vedi akoma nuk kam degju nje rast te tille.

Ndersa ne RSH ka disa raste te tilla.

I jati i Fatos Klosit ka denuar me varje te vellain e vet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A mund ta marrish me mend!

Po te tregoj nje shkrim:
"Nga Haki Osmani, veteran i LANÇ-it 

Përgjigje kuçedrës së kuqe, Fatos Klosi 

Bilbil Klosi dhe Qemal Klosi, vampirë të drejtësisë shqiptare, që kanë lyer duart me gjak të pafajshëm shqiptari nga këmbët, deri tek koka 
Bilbil Klosi dhe Qemal Klosi, babai i Fatos Klosit, tërë jetën u ushqye me gjak dhe mish njeriu. Rreth shkrimit "Na nderove, duke sharë", gazeta "55", dt. 26 - 27 gusht 2000) 


1. Në biografinë e familjes Klosi, që ju e filloni 500 vjet më parë, asnjëherë nuk zini në gojë Sulo Klosin. Mos vallë, se e konsideroni tradhtar dhe bashkëpunëtor të fashizmit, apo sepse ju e dini, se atë e çoi në litar i vëllai, Qemal Klosi, me denoncimin e tij dhe Bilbil Klosi me deklaratat e tij! 


2. Ju nuk zini në gojë të ndjerin Ismail Klosi, djalin e Sulo Klosit, që e çoi në varr para kohe, kushëriri i parë, Fatos Klosi 
3. Shokë komunistë! Ju kërcënoni me Murat Klosin dhe gurët ciklofikë, që keni në themelet e shtëpive tuaja. Fjalë grash, se po të ishit burra, më parë do të merrnit kokën e Sulo Klosit, që ua vari në litar Josif Pashko, babai i Gramoz Pashkos, shokut të ngushtë të Fatosit dhe hakën e ...., po e lëmë për një herë tjetër. 
4. Konkluzionin e debatit me ju e bëri një komuniste e 1942-it, Selfixhe Ciu (Brtoja): "Ne, që kontribuam, për të sjellë këtë kolerë, komunizmin, s'na mbetet veçse një bidon vajguri në dorë, të drejtohemi në qendër të qytetit dhe, duke i kërkuar të falur popullit, t'i vëmë flakën vetes!". Kjo zonjë e nderuar arrin në këtë përfundim, se është: NJERI. 
Shokë komunistë! 
Letra, që na drejtuat na bën me gaz, pasi na kujtoi kohën e shkuar, kohën kur diktatorëve kanibalistë të Qemal Klosit e Kadri Hazbiut, të Bilal Klosit e Aranit Çelës, kur thërrisnin në ndihmë organizatorët e masave, për të demaskuar armiqtë e klasës. Në këtë pikëpamje, ne e quajmë të kotë të debatojmë me ju, pasi debati ka vlerë, kur bëhet me njerëz të të njëjtit nivel dhe jo me "kufoma e fosile" të nekriptizuara. Por, pavarësisht nga kjo publiku i gjerë e do një përgjigje, të vërtetën rreth disa kanibalëve, që sot po hiqen të larë me ujë floriri, për këtë publik po shkruajmë. Nuk po futemi thellë në historinë e kanibalëve, zakon i lënë herët nga njerëzimi, por që kuçedra e kuqe, Klosi, vazhdon zakonin e të parëve, deri në vitin 1990. Aty nga viti 1997, shfaqet sozia e Qemal Klosit, Fatos Klosi dhe fillon zakonin e të parëve, duke ngrënë mish njeriu. 
Ne po e fillojmë historinë tonë më 1920: Ju thoni: "Shahin Klosi, babai i Bilbil Klosit, ka qenë anëtar i komitetit "Mbrojtja Kombëtare", më 1920 për çlirimin e Vlorës. Kjo është një gënjeshtër me bisht. Nga shumë autorë që kanë shkruar për Luftën e Vlorës, ne po i drejtohemi një autori komunist Nuin Çani, që në librin e tij "Lufta çlirimtare...1918- 1920", Tiranë 1969, faqe 181, jep këtë përbërje të komitetit "Mbrojtja Kombëtare", që organizoi dhe udhëhoqi Luftën e Vlorës, Osman Haxhiu, Sali Bedini, Hamit Selmani, Duro Haska, Hazbi Cano, Beqir Sulo, Ali Beqiri, Alem Memeti, Hysni Shehu, Qazim Kokoshi, Murat Myftari, Myqerem Hamzaraj, gjithsej 12 vetë dhe të gjithë nga Vlora. Asnjë autor, asnjë burim arkivor nuk figuron, që të jetë drejtues i Luftës së Vlorës, një i huaj, për rrjedhim edhe Shahin Klosi, as ka qenë dhe as përmendet gjëkundi. Gënjeshtër është gjithashtu edhe shifra, që jepni 3000 burra, sepse më 1920, sipas statistikave, që jep Teki Selenica në librin "Shqipëria më 1923 dhe 1927", e gjithë Mallakastra e egër dhe e butë, s'ka qenë, veçse 7000 frymë me kuç e me maç. Ndërsa po, sipas Çamit "forcat shqiptare në Luftën e Vlorës arrinin 4000 vetë", libri i cituar, faqe 185. Në Luftën e Vlorës familja Klosi nuk ka asnjë meritë, por ajo ka merita të mëdha dhe të padiskutueshme në shfarosjen e udhëheqësve të saj. Ish-ministër Drejtësie, Bilbil Klosi, në bashkëpunim me Hysni Kapon e Kadri Hazbiun, janë interesuar personalisht me maskat e tyre Delo Balili, Egon Banushi, etj, të shpronësojnë, të burgosin, të vrasin dhe të internojnë familjet e heronjve, që hodhën Italinë në det, në 1920-ën. Ja, konkretisht, se çfarë ka bërë Bilbil Klosi: - 1. Kryetari i Komitetit "Mbrojtja Kombëtare", Osman Haxhiu, vdiq më 1937. Dy djemtë e tij, Muhedini dhe Galipi, u arratisën jashtë shtetit, për t'i shpëtuar kuçedrës komuniste. Zonja e nderuar e Osman Haxhiut punoi punëtore në ullishte, për të mos vdekur urie. Familjet e Muhedinit dhe Galipit u përndoqën egërsisht, pa asnjë të drejtë njerëzore. Djemtë e Osmanit, Muhameti dhe Brahimi u persekutuan egërsisht. 2. Ali Beqiri, djali i tij, Kujtim Beqiri, lauruar me medaljen e artë në Vjenë, Austri, u var më 1946 në Maliq të Korçës. Prokurori i çështjes ishte Bilbil Klosi, ose Bilua, siç e thërrisnin shokët komunistë gjatë luftës civile 1939 - 1944. Djali tjetër Mehmeti, për të shpëtuar kokën, u arratis jashtë shtetit. Të dy familjet e Kujtimit dhe Mehmetit deri në vitin 1991, ishin të internuara dhe kulakë. 3. Alem Memeti, vdiq më 1927. Djali i vetëm i tij, Memeti, dhe djali i motrës Thanasi, për të shpëtuar kokën, u arratisën jashtë shtetit. Të dy djemtë e Mehmetit, Alemi dhe Hajdini, u burgosën në moshë të re 16 - 20 vjeç. E tërë familja e Mehmetit deri në vitin 1991, ishte e internuar dhe kulake. 4. Qazim Kokoshi, heroi i indipendencës sonë kombëtare, firmosi Aktin e Pavarësisë, më 1912. Luftëtar i lirisë, që nga 1905. Më 1945, në moshë të pleqërisë, prokurori Bilbil Klosi, e dënoi me 3 vjet burg dhe vdiq nga torturat dhe dhuna psiqike më 1947 në burg. Djali i vetëm i tij, Fatosi, u dënua me 10 vjet burg dhe vdiq nga vuajtja, menjëherë pas daljes nga burgu. Avdyl Kokoshi dhe Meto Kokoshi, nipërit e Qazimit u pushkatuan, sipas pretencës, që dha prokuror Bilbil Klosi. Nipi tjetër, Engjëll Kokoshi, dënohet me pushkatim në moshën 21-vjeçare dhe i kthehet me burgim të përjetshëm. Nipërit e tjerë, Kudreti, Burimi u dënuan me burgim të rëndë. Astrit Kokoshin e pushkatojnë italianët, më 1943. Me urdhër dhe me kujdesjen direkt të Bilbil Klosit dhe Qemil Klosit, firma e Qazim Kokoshit në Aktin e Pavarësisë u fallsifikua. 5. Duro Shaska, vdiq në vitin 1924. Përjetësisht u quajt "agai reaksionar". Dy djemtë e tij, Sadiku dhe Hakimi dhe katër nipat Tajari, Enveri, Hekurani dhe Irfan Haska, për të shpëtuar kokën u arratis jashtë shtetit. Ata, që mbetën në Shqipëri Xhelali, Filua, Safeti dhe Fiqiri Shaska, u dënuan me burgime të rënda. Gjithë familjet e "Shaskajve" mbetën të internuar, deri në vitin 1991. Përmendim, se edhe dënimin e Xhelal Haskës e ka dhënë prokurori Bilbil Klosi nga Klosi i Mallakastrës. "


Pra i dashtun mik kosove komunistet qe nga 1941 e deri sot vrasin Atdhetaret Shqiptare.
Por nuk desha per me fole per kete vetem desha me tregu shkaterrimin shpirteror qe i ka bere enveri shqiptareve.


Nje tjeter shembull:

Po te pyesish neper RSH apo shqiptare kudo ku jane asnje nuk do te dije te thote qofte dhe nje fjale per keta heronj:

Lëvizja ilegale patriotike shqipëtare 
Në vijim të punës së palodhur dhe të pakursyer për lexuesin, po i referohemi librit "Lëvizja ilegale patriotike shqipëtare" në Kosovë 1945-1947, me autorë Sabije Keçmezi-Basha. Përgatitur për shtyp dhe botuar nën kujdesin e Ballit Kombëtar dega Shkodër. Nuk do të isha i gabuar në se i lejoj vetes të them: se një libër i bukur e i dobishë m, na kënaq shpirtin, na ushqen idetë dhe na zgjeron horizontin rreth atyre që kemi nevojë të dijmë. Aq më tepër kur është fjala për hartën tonë etnike, si dhe për hapat që janë ndërmarrë dhe përpjekjet që janë bërë e po bëhen në vazhdimësi e pa ndërprerje për bashkimin e ruajtjen e trojeve tona. Motive të rilla e kanë shtyrë autoren e këtij libri me vlera historike patriotike. Pra synimet e saja janë tepër humane, në drejtim të përjetësimit të veprës patriotike të bijve të Kosovës martire. Të quash çështje të mbyllur, shqetësimin historik të Kosovës e kosovarëve, siç ndodhi në rezolucionin e Kuvendit Federativ të 23 korrikut 1945 dhe nga ai serb më 1 shtator 1945! Do të thotë t'i bijsh mohit luftrave dhe përpjekjeve të pareshtura, të ngjashme me ujët e një lumi që rrjedh e nuk di të ndalet, të Kosovës martire. Aneksimi i Kosovës në Serbinë Federale shënon manovrimin sllavo-nacionalist dhe fillimin e një tragjedie të re për shqiptarët e Kosovës. Është pikërisht ky libër i zonjës Sabrie Keçmezi-Basha, që na kujton se kur populli i kësaj pjese të Shqipërisë Etnike, heton tradhëtinë, filloj reagimet e veta të inicuara nga pakënaqësitë në rritje, të imponuara nga shovinistët serbo-sllav. Patriotët që kishin luftuar për një Shqipëri Eetnike, pas kësaj që ndohi ilegalisht por të organizuar vendosën të luftojnë e veprojnë për bashkimin e mbrojtjen e tokave shqiptare. Pas aneksimit të Kosovës filloi një etapë e errët. Filloi likuidimi i patriotëve dhe intelektualëve të pakët. Viti 1945 do të kujtohet si viti më i përgjakshëm në historinë e popullit shqipëtar të Kosovës. U vranë dhe u zhdukën pa lënë gjurmë me mijëra vetë, 30000 vetë u burgosën e u futën në kampe, pa harruar qindra e mijëra të tjerë që morën rrugën e mërgimit, në Turqi e gjetkë. Shumë të tjerë vriteshin jashtë Kosovës! Në këto rrethana u krijuen "Rrjeti organizativ, organiz.Nac.dem. Shqipëtare, si organizatë patriotike udhëhiqej kryesisht nga intelektualë e patriotë të shquar të kohës. Edhe komitetet e grave të krijuara në këto rreethana, luajtën një rol të rëndësishëm në realizimin e shumë detyrave në terren. Edhe pse OZN-a, dhe UDB-ja zbulonin grupe dhe individ, asnjëherë nuk arritën të zhduknin tërësisht rrjetin. Ndonëse në kushte jo të favorshme u krijuan komitete lokale dhe rajonale të cilat propogandonin edhe më afishe, të vërtetën për ONDSH-në, propogandonin domosdoshmërinë e bashkimit kombëtar. Krahas përfshirjes dhe aktivizimit të rinisë, rëndësi të veçantë i jepej formimit të komitetit të grave, në radhët e NDSH-së. rezultat i kësaj ishtee krijimi i komiteteve të grave në Prishtinë, në Gjilan, dhe në qytete të tjera. Në komitetin e rrethit në Prizren, komitetin e grave e udhëhiqte Nasive Zhuri ndërsa sekretare ishte MAura Shmori, gruaja e kapitenit Ali Riza. Fillimisht këto dy komitete vepruan të pavarura nga njëri tjetri. Më vonë kryesuesit ranë dakort që të formonin Komitetin Qendror të NDSH-së, me seli të përhershme në Prizren. E të tjera aktivitete të rëndësishme e mbresëlënëse. Bukuria e këtij libri, në se mund të shprehemi kështu, konsiston në faktin se është një histori sa e besueshme aq edhe e argumentuar. Eshtë mbresëlënëse se autoria me vërtetësi ndërlidhte ngjarjet me figurat dhe rolin e veçantë që këto figura kanë luajtur në këto ngjarje. Emrat e të cilëve tashmë kanë vendet e tyre në historinë e popullit shqiptar të Kosovës martire. Si prof.Ymer Berisha, ideolog i lëvizjes për ruajtjen e tërësisë etnike shqipëtare dhe iniciues në formimin e organizatave ilegale në Kosovë e Maqedoni, pastaj profesorët e gjimnazit "Sami Frashëri" në Prishtinë: Luan Gashi, Hajdar Maloku-Planeja, Gjon Serreqi, Adem Gllavica, gjykatësi Limon Staneci e shumë e shumë të tjera. Pa harruar gjyqin famëkeq të Prizrenit më 29 qershor deri më 11 korrik 1945 në mesin e shumë të dënuarve meshkuj ndodhej dhe vajza shkodrane Marije Shllaku, Gita Mjeda dhe luçije Reka. Marija ishte studente nga Shkodra, bashkëpunëtore e ngushtë e Ymer Berishës. Në luftën e Siveces ishte plagosur dhe u zu nga bashkëpunëtorët e UDB-së. gjatë hetuesisë ishte e paepur, gjatë torturave që iu bënë qëndroi si burrëreshë. Gjykata e qarkut të Prizrenit e dënoi me vdekje, me pushkatim së bashku me tre bashkëluftëtarët e saj: At Berndar Llupi, Kol Parubi dhe Gjergj Martini. "





Te pershendes,

Anton!





leshai
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 69
(11/11/01 12:39:08 pm)
Reply  e djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "E djathta ende nuk ekziston institucionalisht ne Shqiperi, eshte per te ardhur shume keq."
........
A nuk mendoni se eshte koha per te ndihmuar ne krijimin e saj?"

ka nji shumice shqiptaresh qe deshirojne fundin e socialisteve, por prape-se-prape ata votojne per ta se nuk dine rruge tjeter. E ve re se ti je serioz rreth ndihmes per krijimin e te djathtes shqiptare (re-organizimin ose organizimin e saj) por nuk shof asgja konkrete rreth menyres s'e kontributit.

Jam i sigurte se shume njerez jane dakort, por ne duam nji dicka Konkrete - si do te kontribojme?

Po shkuraj ma poshte disa alternative:

1. Nji Web-Page
2. Kontribut Monetar
3. Artikuj ne gazetat shqiptare
4. Thirrje te gjitha organizatave e partive qe perkrahin te djathten - thirrje konkrete me poste, thrrje ne web, 
5. Reklame ne Televizion - nepermjet kontributit (i'd love to shoot that)
6. Reklame ne Radio - nepermjet kontributit 
7. e-mail "flood" organizatave e institucioneve te djathta
8. Memorandum i te djathtes i cili do te ishte nji fillim i ETIKES SE DJATHTE dhe jo rregulore, simbas te ciles njerezit do te sillen, kontribojne, etj.


anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 709
(11/11/01 5:54:11 pm)
Reply  Re: e djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Sigurisht qe jam dakort per te bere dicka konkrete dhe e kam thene dhe me lart.

U beme tre apo iliriani asht shkepute?

Puna e pare qe them se duhet bere e kam thene dhe diku tjeter eshte analiza e te djathtes shqiptare sot sepse nuk kam lexuar akoma diku nje analize te tille.
E kam fjalen per nje analize profesionale politike personale.

2. Duhet te mbajne lidhje te gjithe ata qe jane te nje ideje:
Bashkimi i te djathtes.

Une per vete jam i sigurte qe po u beme rreth 100 qe kane nje inteligjence normale dhe jane me gjith shpirt te djathte mund te arrijme shume.

Shnet Anton!

PS Ndersa nje ide konkrete tjeter eshte shkrimi dhe botimi i nje artikulli ne ndonje gazete shqiptare me teme:
Bashkimi i te djathtes domosdoshmeri per Kombin Shqiptar. 

shkodra13
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 52
(11/11/01 6:29:39 pm)
Reply  Re: e djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 u beme kater!

----------


## Anton

vajze ne usa
Anetar i ri
Posts: 34
(11/11/01 7:06:28 pm)
Reply  Re: e djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Edhe une shume dakort jam. Behem dhe une pese. Me thene te drejten nese e Djathta do te ekzistonte ne nuk do te ishim ne kete dite halli sot. Se pari nuk ka si te kete te Djathte Shqiperia duke patur ne poste ata qe kane votuar per Enverin me dekada. Madje dhe e kane mjekuar. Nese do te kishim te Djathte, te kishte dale qe me pare ne vitet e Enverit dhe jo ne vitet '90 duke shkaterruar, kur plaget e '90 akoma jane te hapura ne vitet 2000. E Djathta ne Shqiperi do te rinj te cilet jane te zhvilluar nga trute dhe nuk kane nevoje per zhvillimin e qosheve te trurit sic ka e Djathta jone Shqiptare. Kur degjon fjalimet e tyre te ze turpi e te qeshurat ne te njejten kohe me budallalleqet qe thone, sepse akoma me pikepamje komuniste jane. E mos te rrine te dalin ne shesh te Tiranes duke ngritur dy gishtat lart se u bene gazi i botes dhe qeshin te tere me ta. 

Flasim me vone,
Bye 

Ilirjani
Anetar i ri
Posts: 16
(11/13/01 12:50:29 pm)
Reply  Re: e djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ketu jam anton.
Mendoj se do te duheshin bere shume gjera konkretisht ne Shqiperi, si
p.sh nje organizim, zyra etj. Pra ana financiare ka nje rendesi te madhe
per kete pune.
Por ajo qe eshte kryesore jane njerezit. Njerez ne Shqiperi nuk krijohen 
dot te tjere, jane ata qe jane, pra per mendimin tim duhet punuar me ta.
Prandaj une do ta shikoja kete te Djathte si nje organizim te forcave te
djathta ekzistuese ne Shqiperi dhe diaspore qe jane te percara, te
ndara e te hedhura ne ta kater anet dhe si rrjedhim te dobesuara.
Meqenese forcat politike te djathta nuk arrijne dot te marrin iniciativen
per te ndertuar nje te djathte te besueshme, dinamike dhe te 
fuqishme, mendoj se nese ky forum arrin ta beje kete do te ishte nje
gje shume e mire. Se sa mund te arrihet kjo nuk e di sepse eshte shume
e veshtire. Por mund te provohet.
Konkretisht nese jeni dakord une mund te merrem me websajtin, meqe
punoj ne kete fushe. Ideja ime eshte te bejme nje gazete on-line ku 
secili nga ne te kete mundesi te shkruaje artikuj on-line mbi problemet
shqiptare, te te djathtes, etj. te trajtuara ne menyre konstruktive. Mendoj
se eshte dicka qe mungon. Ndoshta do te mund te terheqim te djathte te
tjere ne kete menyre me kollaj se ne kete forum. 
Nese kemi sukses ne kete gazete, mund ta bejme si qendren e atyre qe
ndodhin ne te djathten shqiptare, mund t'i bejme publicitet ne Internet, ne
mediat shqiptare etj. dhe mendoj se ka per te qene me kollaj per te
botuar. 

U zgjata pak, por kjo ide me pelqen.
Pershendetje.


anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 711
(11/13/01 1:37:14 pm)
Reply  Re: e djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Jam shume i gezuar qe je akoma ketu dhe je duke lexuar.

Per fat te keq une jam ne mungese kohe, por gjithsesi deshiroj qe te hedh idene se se pari duhet pare sesa njerez mund te behemi qe deshirojne te punojne se bashku jo per parti te reja te djathta por per bashkimin e te djathtes.
Pastaj mendoj se eshte e domosdoshme te dalim nga anonimiteti qe une e urrej.

Pastaj mendoj se perpara se te ndermerren hapa konkrete duhet bere analiza e te djathtes.

Pastaj mund te diskutohet permbi format e organizimit tone per tia arritur qellimit qe eshte :bashkimi i te djathtes.

Ju pershendes,

Anton!



pikpyetje
Deputet
Posts: 113
(11/14/01 6:12:28 am)
Reply  re
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 E djathta shqiptare eshte forca me e fuqishme momentalisht ne Shqiperi.Te majtet edhe pse kishin mbeshtetjen e perendimit duket se nuk jane ne gjendje te udheheqin.Kriza qe i ka perfshire ,eshte nje krize shume domethenese ,dhe tregon te verteten mbi kete parti.Partia socialiste i ka ditet e numeruara ne pushtet.Cfare mund te shpresoj une si shqiptar i thjeshte eshte qe kjo krize te mos shoqerohet me gjakderdhje dhe populli te mos vuaje.E djathta duhet vetem te kete durim dhe te shtrengoje rradhet e saj ,sespe eshte e vetmja force politike qe mund ta nxjerre vendin nga kriza. 

tirana  
Ekonomist
Posts: 849
(11/14/01 6:42:56 am)
Reply  Re: re
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Do te mjaftonte marrja pjese aktive ne PD apo ne nje parti tjeter te djathte,pa pasur nevoje te ngresh nje te re.Eshte qesharake numri i partiverelativisht i madh duke konsideruar numrin e popullsise.

Nje hap i pare do te ishte nje bashkepunim me PD-ne,vendosja e ketij forumi ne Gazeten e internetit,antaresimi yne ne parti,parteçipimi aktiv ne te.

Nga ana tjeter,duhet pare dhe sa disponibel eshte PD.ja per kete.Ky fakt,asaj do ti sillte nje revizionim pozitiv struktural.Siç shihet,forumi frekuentohet nga persona te afte dhe me njefare instruksioni dhe kulture.Kjo do te ishte vetem ne te mire te PD-se dhe atdheut.



Ilirjani
Anetar i ri
Posts: 17
(11/14/01 12:01:32 pm)
Reply  Re: re
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

tirana,
jo te gjithe te djathtet e gjejne veten ne PD. Une p.sh nuk e imagjinoj
kurre te jem antar i PD-se, maksimumi te jem ne nje aleance ku eshte
edhe PD. 
Ideja ishte iniciativa e nje riorganizmi te se djathtes; por te jete per te
hyre ne ndonje nga partite ekzistuese, hajde vazhdojme te bejme
muhabet, se kemi kohe...



tirana  
Ekonomist
Posts: 858
(11/14/01 4:52:36 pm)
Reply  Re: re
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Gjithashtu dhe une Ilirian.Une jam monarkist por megjithate,duke u antaresuar ne PLL,bej pjese ne te njejtin koalicion me ty dhe te djathtet e tjere.Edhe me PD-ne e sotme

shendet 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 728
(11/16/01 3:08:23 am)
Reply  Re: re
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Lajmin qe dy nga te legalitetin kishin vendosur per te hyre ne parlament e kam lexuar qe dje por nuk desha ta diskutoj por keto qe po lexoj sot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cila karrige është bosh? 

Mero BAZE 

Dy deputetë të Bashkimit për Fitore vendosën të hyjnë dje në parlament duke shkaktuar një valë gëzimi fals në fytyrat e qeveritarëve dhe një indiferencë fyese në kampin e opozitës. Komentet e parapërgatitura të qeverisë kishin të bënin siç pritej me përçarjen në gjirin e opozitës. Komentet spontane të opozitës në përgjithësi përqendroheshin tek fakti se si e kanë emrin këta dy deputetët. Por pavarësisht emocioneve të komanduara fenomeni meriton një vëmendje. Meriton vëmendje sidomos fakti që këta dy njerëz, krejt anonimë dhe pa asnjë prodhimtari politike, u bënë shpërdorues të së drejtës parlamentare të opozitës.

Unë nuk e njoh Kollçakun edhe për faktin se nuk jam një tifoz i mirë futbolli, por njoh pak zotin Fezollari dhe në një takim të paradokohëve me të, më ka folur me shumë dyshime rreth politikës së Berishës për të hyrë në parlament. Në fund të fundit ideja e tij ishte që nuk duhet të shkelet kurrë në atë parlament! Mu krijua ideja se ky njeri i pasur me fabrikë cigaresh, me djem në Australi, me begraundin e një të arratisuri nga komunizmi familjarisht, e ka vërtet bindje qëndrimin radikal kundër parlamentit. Dje njoftimi për hyrjen e tij në parlament më erdhi bashkë me një faks nga zyra e tatimeve që shpallte fabrikën e cigareve të tij si debitore në TVSH dhe urdhëronte, ose shlyrjen, ose sekuestron. Sado dashamirës të tregohem unë me të njohurin tim të pardokohëve, më krijohet ideja se mes sekuestros së fabrikës së cigareve dhe TVSH-së ai ka zgjedhur një rrugë të tretë, sekuestron e mandatit të tij politik në favor të kryeministrit. Kështu mbyllen shumë plagë. Dhe TVSH-ja mund të ndryshojë, dhe fabrika mund të mos sekuestrohet, por edhe Ilir Meta ndonjë fitim të madh nuk ka pasi nuk ka fituar asgjë më shumë se sa një ditë fashitje zhurmash brenda partisë së tij. Në këtë ngjarje nuk ka asgjë të re. Ilir Meta përsëri ka blerë por tashmë mall pa ndonjë cilësi të lartë. Dhe më shumë se sa ka blerë dy lojtarë të Sali Berishës, është përpjekur të gjejë dy sulmues kundër akuzave të Fatos Nanos. Dy deputetët që hynë në parlament nuk i bëjnë asnjë dëm politik Sali Berishës, pasi nuk është çudi që ai një ditë të hyjë vetë në parlament për ti dhënë një rrugëzgjidhje krizës. Ilir Meta ka kryer gjithë këtë kombinim që ti tregojë Fatos Nanos se po mobilizon energji opozitare dhe po rrezikon kështu pushtetin e socialistëve. Në një farë mënyre fenomeni i djeshëm është një përsëritje e zbehtë e skemës Pollo. Edhe ai u financua, u stimulua politikisht, iu dha sigla e PD-së dhe, në mes të Tiranës, mori 400 vota. Dhe dy deputetët e djeshëm pas TVSH-së së cigareve fituan siglën e opozitës parlamentare, por më tej nuk kanë se çfarë të fitojë asnjë palë. Opozita do të vazhdojë punën e saj për ti dhënë rrugëzgjidhje krizës ndërsa Ilir Meta do të vazhdojë të bëjë kombinime të vockla për ti thënë Fatos Nanos se është duke rrezikuar pushtetin socialist. Në krah të tij ka tani dhe Fezollarin me Kollçakun, për deklaratat e të cilëve, tre herë na ka telefonuar Thoma Gëllçi dhe asnjëherë dy të interesuarit. Parlamenti është një tribunë që opozita po e përdor dhe kështu me mosshkeljen e saj atje, por opozita e shkelur nga kryeministri nuk mund të përdorë dot asgjë përveç rrogës dhe privilegjeve të parlamentit. Karriget bosh të opozitës u flasin shqiptarëve më shumë se deklaratat e opozitarëve parlamentarë që veprojnë në një boshllëk politik. Bosh nuk janë karriget e opozitës në parlament, bosh është karrigia e kryeministrit shqiptar dhe politika e tij për ti mbushur karriget e opozitës me luftëtarë të sajuar antinano, të cilët as dëmtojnë Berishën, as ndihmojnë Metën, as sulmojnë Nanon dhe as bëhen dot vërtet deputetë.



Artikull shume interesant qe mendoj se eshte i vertete dhe qe tregon dhe nje here poshtersine e atyre qe i thone vetes te djathte.
Ne rast se komunistet nuk i fal te djathtit e tille i percmoj me shume se enver hoxhen.

Per fat te keq nuk kam kohe te shkruaj me gjate.

Une kam hedhur nje ide te thjeshte :

Bashkimi i te djathteve , kjo do te thote ne menyre te thjeshte dhe te qarte shkrirje e partive ekzistuese.

Dhe mendoj se ka dy variante ose shkrirje ne nje parti me djathas se PD(varianti qe preferoj me shume )
Ose shkrirje e te gjitha partive me PD

Ruge tjeter per tia marre pushtetin komunisteve nuk shof.

Shnet Anton! 

tirana  
Ekonomist
Posts: 863
(11/16/01 7:29:38 am)
Reply  Re: re
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 PLL ne vetvehte duhet reformuar dhe kontrolluar direkt nga Naltmedhnia E Tij.Une nuk e di nese ky kontroll dhe direktivizim ekziston.ç'do mase dhe levizje duhet aprovuar nga Naltmadhnia.

Une nuk di se cilet jane keta dy elemente por ne rast se partia vendos hyrjen ne parlament,atehere si.Nuk di qe PLL te kete vendosur kete.E ne rast se keta dy individe kane hyre pa pelqimin e partise,kjo eshte ilegale dhe nuk vlen pjesemarrja e tyre.Vete parlamenti nuk duhet ta lejoje epartia,nga ana e saj duhet ti perzere pasi kane thyer statutin.

N.q.se hyrja autorizohet nga partia,problemi ndryshon.

Perseris.Ne rast se kjo pjesemarrje eshte bere me miratim te Naltmadhnise,atehere po.Por specjalistet e larguan kastile Ate nga Shqiperia.Ai i eshte drejtuar Strasburgut sikunderse ka bere dhe Viktor Emanueli,i cili ka akuzuar qeverine italiane dhe Prodin per diskriminim dhe persekutim personal.



burimuji
Deputet
Posts: 188
(11/16/01 8:33:58 am)
Reply  > E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Pengesa per hyrjen e Zogut ne Shqiperi e ka zanafillen heret, por ajo u shfaq dukshem kur atij iu kerkua
"pasaporta" ne aeroport, dhe ai u largua me shpejtesi nga Shqiperia, pas nje qendrimi pak ditor, ne hotel Dajti, nen survejim te rrepte policor. Kush ishte ahere ne pushtet ? A mund te fajesohen vetem socialistet per mbajtjen e Mbretit jashte Shqiperise? Nuk e shihni se ka nje konsensus komod opozite-pozite per ceshtjen e Mbretit ?

Behet fjale per presidentin e ardhshem. Per ta perjashtuar Kadarene nga kandidat, pozite-opozite rane dakord qe postin tia ofroje opozita; Kadare, si pehlivan oportunist i zgjuar, refuzoi. Perse te mos ftohet Mbreti te zere ate post? Mos jane me te fisem se ai, me te paster se ai, me te zot se ai, me te ditur se ai, me te paanshem se ai ? 

Sigurisht, te kuqte dhe blute do ti referohen ne prapaskene veprave te babait dhe do ta fshikullojne ate me trafikantlleqet e akuzave te diktatorit. 

Shkurt: Nuk don Berisha, nuk don Nano, te kene nje kandidat tjeter vec tyre per president. Arbnor, Godo, e kushdo qofte tjeter nga e "djathta" do te rrezohen; efekti domino nderkohe ka filluar.

----------


## Anton

tirana  
Ekonomist
Posts: 867
(11/16/01 1:44:43 pm)
Reply  Re: > E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ardhja e Naltmadhnise Se Tij ne fron,do te sillte legalizimin dhe aplikimin e Kushtetutes se Mbretnise Shqiptare,e njohur nga opinioni boteror(dhe e injoruar nga ai shqiptar) si nje nga kushtetutat me strikte,te rrepta e njekohesisht demokratike.Siç dihet,eshte pikerisht ajo kushtetute e cila solli per te paren dhe te fundit here ne Shqiperi shtetin Ligjor.Si pasoje,ligji do te vepronte dhe godiste mafjen e pushtetareve,krimin e korrupsionit e do te varferonte e denonte te gjithe ata qeveritare e jo te cilat gjate ketyre 60 vjeteve jane pasuruar me gjakun e arken e kombit.

E kete,mafia ne pushtet nuk e do.

Per sa i perket Godos,ai nuk do te luante me rolin e dhelpres siç ka bere gjithmone e do te ishte jashte kesaj loje te kendshme te quajtur "Politike".

Sa per Berishen,nuk di ç'te them.Ai duhet te kuptoje sidoqofte qe Naltmadhnia nuk do te eklipsoje figuren e tij si kundershtari dhe varrmihesi i komunizmit por njekohesisht do te eklipsoje figuren e tij si kryetar shteti ndoshta. 

ReEdD  
Moderator
Posts: 620
(11/16/01 10:27:19 pm)
Reply  Re: > E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Nuk e di nese Berisha mund te zgjidhet perseri president, pasi Kushtetua lejon vetem nje zgjedhje dhe nje here rizgjedhje, pra vetem dy mandate. Berisha i ka djegur te dyja. Te pakten kjo eshte ajo qe e thone dhe e pranojne te gjithe, por megjithate nuk eshte shprehur qarte ne Kushtetute nese kjo gje vlen vetem per ata persona qe marrin mandatin pas hyrjes se Kushtetutes ne fuqi, apo per cdo person ne teresi, pra para dhe pas 29 Nentorit 98. Ne kohen e Berishes me sa di dispozitat kushtetuese thonin te njejten gje ne lidhje me kete ceshtje. Nejse sido qe te jete puna, Berisha nga ata qe permenden eshte ai qe ka shance me te vogla per tu zgjedhur president.
Gjithashtu eshte e vertete qe dy deputete te PLL, kane vendosur per tu futur ne Parlament. Partia e tyre nuk mund ti pengoje per nje gje te tille, pasi ata e kane marre mandatin nga KQZ-ja dhe askush nuk mund ti detyroje qe te bejne te kunderten. Partia mund te marre masa karshi tyre, si perjashtimin nga partia etj, pasi nuk ju binden vendimit te kryesise se saj.
Por ky xhest tregon mjaft qarte se sa e percare dhe e shperndare qe eshte e djathta shqiptare. Pervec nje numri shume te madh partish, ka edhe individe te vecante qe nuk i binden vendimeve te partise se tyre dhe marrin inisiativa vetjake. 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 732
(11/17/01 3:17:47 am)
Reply  Re: > E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ore miq per cfare diskutojme ju lutem?

Ne nuk jemi te zot me marre nje deputet ne jug apo ndonje bashki dhe po na i vrasin njerezit per dite dhe po na i blejne dhe deputet tane ju diskutoni kush do te jete president!

Nuk mendoj se mund te zgjidhet gje keshtu.

Problemi madhor eshte a mund te bashkohen te djathtet apo jo?

Ne rast se te djathtet nuk bashkohen eshte e kote te enderrojme se kush mund e kush duhet te behet president.


Dy pyetje kam:

A u bashkune dy Ballat apo dy legalitetat?

Sa parti te djathta ka ne RSH?

Shnet Anton!






anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 733
(11/17/01 3:41:13 am)
Reply  Re: > E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Kuvendi i Republikes se Shqiperise 29 Qershor dhe 6 Korrik 1997



Emri i partise % Pjesetare ne parlament 
Partia Socialiste e Shqiperise (PSSH) 52.8 99 
Partia Demokratike e Shqiperise (PDSH) 25.7 29 
Partia Aleanca Demokratike (PAD) 2.8 2 
Partia per Mbrojtjen e te Drejtave te Njeriut (PBDNJ) 2.8 4 
Partia Social Demokratike (PSD) 2.5 8 
Partia Republikane (PRSH) 2.3 1 
Partia Balli Kombetar (BK) 2.3 3 
Partia Lëvizja e Legalitetit (PLL) --- 2 
Partia e Unitetit Kombëtare (PUK) --- 1 
Partia Agrare (PAS) --- 1 

Keto jane rezultatet e zgjedhjeve 1997

Ftoj te gjithe qe te sjellin rezultatet e zgjedhjeve te tjera qe nuk po i gjej.

Anton!




leshai
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 72
(11/17/01 7:41:51 pm)
Reply  e djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 S'parit due me vu ne dukje se kjo teme po me pelqen jashtzakonisht, jo vetem sepse anderroj per nji te djathte ne shqipni, por kryesisht sepse vete tema po debatohet me logjike dhe me ndershmeni - asht dicka qe e ndjej kur lexoj postimet

anyway

Ashtu sic tha dikush ma siper, une mendoj se e djathta asht ma e madhe se e majta ne shqipni. Kjo per aresye sepse e majta asht ne fakt jo e majte nga pikpamja perendimore, por e majte-e-larget.

Deshta me vue ne dukje dy gjana kryesore:
1. Mbratnia nuk asht dicka qe e nxjerre shqipnine nga situata. Megjithese mendoj se eksperienca dhe arritjet e mbretnise shqiptare duhen rishikue sepse kane merite, une nuk jam per monarki
2. E djathta shqiptare egziston, por ka nji program jashtzakonisht te dobet. Per mendimin tim, gabimi ma i madh qe ata bajne asht se "cirren" kunder socialisteve ne vend qe me u perqendrue ne programet e veta. E kam fjalen se do te ishte ma me vlere me i tregue popullit se cfare munden me ba ata sesa me i tregue popullit se socialistet nuk kane as aftesi as deshire me e rregullue shqipnina - kete shqiptaret e dine tashma

Keshtuqe une mendoj se e djathta duhet me u rindertue nga themelet. Kjo do te sillte disa ndryshime themelore:
a) megjithe respektin qe kam per berishen dhe me deshiren qe kam me e pa president, une mendoj se ai duhet largue nga arena politike perkohesisht sebashku me Genc Pollone, etj.
b) E djathta duhet me krijue NJI IMAZH TE RI. E kam fjalen me krijue dicka si Brand-Name
c) Lufte kunder "Klanizmit" shqiptar. Kjo dmth se 
Veriu Nuk Asht Demokrat, as
Jugu Nuk Asht Socialist, por
disa shqiptare jane demokrate dhe disa socialiste. Pavaresisht se cfare kane ba baballaret e njanit apo tjetrit, e djathta duhet me u bazue vetem-e-vetem ne nji gja - MERITOKRACI

Duke i trajtue te gjithe shqiptaret njisoj, si jugun si veriun, si femijet e komunisteve si femijet e te persekutuemeve, e djathta duhet me i ba thirrje te gjithe shqiptareve te ndershem me marre pjese ne 
"Ndalimin e Rokullisjes Drejt Humneres", gja e cila dominon jeten dhe atmosferen shqiptare tash-per-tash

Deshtimet e socialisteve i kane dhane shanset ma te medhaja te djathtes (fatkeqesisht) me marre drejtimin e pushtetit -. Ne vend qe me u perqendrue ne karakterin personal te socialisteve ose te baballareve te socialisteve, e djathta duhet me u perqendrue ne prostitucinin, papunesine, hakmarrjen, drogat, analfabetizmin qe po rritet e shpejt do t'i afrohet shifrave te paraluftes. Keto jane ato qe e shqetesojne shqiptarin dhe jo se a pin Fatos Nano uzo apo raki, a flen ai me dashnore e re, apo gruan e tij? Kush don me dite per nanon - 
Nuk ka familje ne shqipni qe nuk asht preke nga qeverisja e gabueme e socialisteve.

Dikush e marton vajzen me nji njeri 20 vjet ma te vjeter vetem e vetem sepse ai punon si pjata-lares ne greqi

Dikush ka femijet ne droga

Dikush ka te gjithe familjen te ngujueme

Dikush ka nji te aferm qe ka vra dike

Dikush ke nji te aferm te vrame nga dikush

dikush ka nji femi qe shet droga

Dikush ka nji femi qe shetite rruget e europes si prostitute ose lypes

dikush detyrohet me e heqe femine 12 vjec nga shkolla e me e fute ne pune me fitue buken e gojes

dikush punon me vjet ne europe e nuk mundet me fitue pare mjaft me u kthye ne shqipni

dikush nuk goxon me u kthye ne shqipni nga frika


keto e te tjera jane probleme qe shqetesojne votuesin dhe jo Ideale Super-Humane ose Hakmarrje ndaj Komunisteve 

Keto jane ato probleme qe duhet me mbulue agenden e te djathtes dhe jo ngaterresat personale me socialistet

NJI SHQIPNI INKLUSIVE do te ishte motoja ime sikur te me pyeste kush

----------


## Anton

tirana  
Ekonomist
Posts: 871
(11/18/01 6:03:05 am)
Reply  Re: e djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 I nderuar Leshaj

E keqja jone si shqiptare eshte qe,kur zgjedhim dhe vleresojme ate apo kete forme qeverisjeje apo rryme,i referohemi individit.

Une nuk jam monarkist se me pelqen Leka Zogu pasi eshte i bukur apo pasi eshte i gjate2metra e 4 cm por me pelqen kushtetuta e Tij.

Edhe kur i Jati i tij ndertoi shtetin e pare dhe te fundit shqiptar,kombi ishte ne gjendje te mjerueshme,pre e kryengritjeve,e anarkise.Por Ai,me ane te kesaj kushtetute ia arriti qellimit.

Persa i perket largimit te Berishes nga qeveria,kjo eshte llogjike qe do te ndodhe.Por jo me pare ama qe te ekzistoje pasardhesi i tij.Nje largim i Berishes ne kete kohe,do te sillte nje kaos e anarki ne te djathten shqiptare.E socialistet,si specialiste qe jane,do te ishin ne gjendje te krijonin nje opozite te rreme(pseudo)me militante komuniste duke hedhur hi syve popullit e duke e strumentalizuar ate per ta mbajtur kombin ne roberi edhe nje gjysem shekulli tjeter siç beri baba i tyre Enver. 

leshai
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 78
(11/18/01 10:35:47 pm)
Reply  Monarkia
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Nuk e kisha fjalen per ty personalisht, por deshta me ba nji dallim ne mess te djathtes pluraliste, dhe te djathtes se monarkise - Une nuk kam asgja kunder Monarkise as Aristokracise - ne fakt i admiroj, por rruga ma e shkurte dhe ma pragmatikja (ndoshta jo ma perfektja), mendoj une, asht pluralizmi me tendenca te se djathtes


ReEdD  
Moderator
Posts: 622
(11/19/01 12:19:40 am)
Reply  Re: e djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Leshai ka thene shume te verteta, por une desha te thoja disa gjera te tjera.
Eshte e vertete qe e majta shqiptare eshte ne fakt jo e majte perendimore, por edhe e djathta shqiptare nuk mund te thuhet se eshte e tille. Me kete gje nuk dua te hedh poshte liderin e opozites, por dua te them qe ai eshte I vetem dhe te tjeret si ai jane te pakte. Pra e kam fjalen qe ai eshte me profesion mjek dhe ne fusha te tjera atij i duhen specialistet respektive. 
Te jesh I Djathte nuk do me thene vetem qe te urresh Komunizmin, por eshte nje kompleks tejet I madh, ku futen shume fusha te jetes. Une kam hasur shume te ashtuquajtur "te djathte", pra qe kujtojne qe jane te tille, por nga mendimet qe shpehin dhe idete qe japin nuk jane absolutisht te djathte, duke e pare kete nocion ne baze te ideve dhe praktikave perendimore. Dhe ne shume tema te ketij forumi e kam vene re nje gje te tille, prandaj edhe nuk kam dashur qe te marr pjese ne diskutime, pra sepse jane futur edhe shume te tjere qe nuk jane te Djathte, megjithese u pelqen te vetequhen te tille. 
Nuk ka rendesi nese Shqiperine e nxjerr nga balta Mbreteria apo Republika, por rendesi ka qe te gjithe mbeshtetesit e ketyre rrymave dhe ideve te bashkoheshin. Modeli pak a shume eshte I njejte per mendimin tim. Pra nese nuk duam Monarki le te vendosim nje Republike Presidenciale ku pushteti ekzekutiv te varej nga nje person I cili te kete kompetenca te shumta si ne ushtri, ashtu edhe ne polici. Plus edhe gjera te tjera, por qe nuk dua te zgjatem.
Kjo gje mund te quhej prishje e balancave te pushteteve, autokraci apo diktature, por une mund te them qe perpara anarkise, ku nuk perfillet asnje pushtet, ne kete rast te pakten perfillet njeri, pra ekzekutivi, pra zbatuesi I Ligjit. Nje gje te tille, vetem nje politike e djathte disi ekstreme mund ta perdore.
Berisha mund te largohet nga skena politike, por problemi qendron qe kush mund ta zevendesoje dhe per me teper kush do te jete ai grup, pasi nje I vetem nuk mundet te beje asgje. Pra problemi ne kete rast qendron se kush I qendron me afer Berishes, pra per te formuar nje grup te djathtesh qe te jene ne gjendje qe ta mbeshtisin ate ne cdo drejtim dhe qe me kalimin e kohes dikush nga ai grup mund ta zevendesoje dhe te krijoje nje model te se djathtes njelloj si ajo perendimore.
Por ketu lind problemi tjeter, pra se sa mund ti kuptojne shqiptaret konceptet e nje te Djathte te vertete perendimore. Pra sa simpatik mund te behesh tek nje shqiptar kur I flet per te drejtat e individit, biznesit, tregtise, pasurise, perpara se ti flasesh per te drejtat e te varferve, pensionisteve, te paafteve etj.
E djathta detyrimisht te con drejt individualizmit, pra ne nje shoqeri kapitaliste duhet te jesh I afte per veten, pastaj per shoqerine. Nese nuk ke mundur te arrish sukses personal ne jete, te pasurohesh etj, si mund te kesh sukses ne drejtimin e nje shteti? 
E djathta thote: Individi I forte e ben Shtetin e forte.
Kjo gje shihet edhe ne perendim, ku shumica e liderve te djathte jane edhe biznesmene apo afariste te fuqishem, pra mbrojne interesat e klases se pasur ku direkt apo indirekt perfiton edhe ajo e mesme apo e varfer. Nejse keto jane gjera shume me komplekse.
Po ne Shqiperi sa vete jane te gatshem ta mbeshtesin nje alternative te tille? Kuptohet qe shume jane ata qe u pasuruan ne kohen e Berishes, por shume jane edhe ata qe nuk I kuptojne keto koncepte, pra nuk dine se cfare kerkojne. Te tille individe hasen perdite ne jete.

Para disa vitesh, ne kohen e Berishes, duke degjuar dhe marre pjese ne nje diskutim midis shume veteve e kuptova se sa larg qendron mentaliteti shqiptar nga ai perendimor ne lidhje me kuptimin e nocionit te Djathte.
Shumica e tyre thonin qe nuk ishin socialiste, madje I urrenin ata. Gjithashtu gati te gjithe flitnin kundra Berishes dhe thonin lloj lloj muhabetesh qe degjonin verdalle, thashethemeve, pra me nje fjale qe ndikoheshin nga opinioni I rruges pa intelekt qe ne Shqiperi eshte I shumte. 
Pasi degjova ne fund bera nje pyetje. 
Cili nga ju eshte pa shkolle ose pa pune?
Nje pyetje teper , teper e thjeshte. Dhe e verteta ishte qe asnje prej atij grupi prej mbi 15 vetesh rrinte kot. Pra te gjithe ishin ose ne pune ose ne Universitet, madje kishte shume nga ata qe I benin te dyja. 
Por shumica e tyre u hodhen perpjete duke thene qe ne Shqiperi ka te varfer, ka njerez qe flene rrugeve etj etj. 
Dihet qe gjithmone te tille njerez ekzistojne ne cdo lloj shteti me tipare kapitaliste, por a ja vlen te merremi me tille njerez qe jeta dhe fati I ka braktisur? Pra a eshte e drejte qe PSh 100 vete qe kane perfituar nga nje politike e djathte te qahen sepse ekziston dikushi qe nuk perfiton?

Pra sa vlere do te kishte nje politike e djathte ne Shqiperi ku populli nuk e di se cdo me thene te jesh I tille? Kur keta 100 vete qe kane perfituar jane gati te ngrihen sepse ekziston dikushi qe eshte akoma I varfer.

Kjo gje qe po them eshte Absolute dhe vetem ndonje idiot nuk e kupton. Krahasoni gjendjen e shqiptareve ne 92-in dhe ne 96-et, madje edhe ne 97-en pasi ata humben parate neper firma. Sado para te kene humbur neper firma, pergjithesisht shqiptaret kane qene shume me te pasur ne 97-en se ne 92-in, por kjo gje nuk pengoi shume nga ata qe te marrin armet per te rrezuar nje qeveri te djathte, nuk pengoi gjithashtu edhe nje mase te madhe te popullit qe te solidarizohej me Banditet e kuq qe I vune zjarrin Atdheut. Dhe pse??????????? Sepse njerit nga Tirana qe nuk humbi asnje Lek i vinte keq per nje vlonjat qe humbi 100$, megjithese ky tiransi kishte vene miliona gjate kohes se Berishes.
Keto te fundit jane shembuj teper te thjeshte, por qe une i kam dhene per te shpjeguar sa me qarte qe te jete e mundur idete e mia, me qellim qe askush te mos keqkuptohet dhe te ndergjegjesohet. 
Duhet pare ne thellesi, tek botkuptimi i njerezve.


shkodra13
Moderator
Posts: 93
(11/19/01 3:02:13 am)
Reply  Re: e djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Shembujt qe dhe tregojne se e djathta mund te organizohet vertet ne nje zgjedhje liberaldemokratike vetem mbi nje identitet te forte.Po s'u mbeshtet mbi kete identitet e po s'pat nje sfond te fuqishem kulturor,nje sistem vlerash, ajo s'mund te jete as mish as peshk. 

shkodra13
Moderator
Posts: 95
(11/19/01 3:40:19 am)
Reply  Re: e djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Antikomunizmi nuk i mjafton te djathtes,por nje program i qarte mbi nje identitet.
Nje shembull nga politika italiane:Ne zgjedhjet e parafundit e djathta italiane,me Berlusconin ne krye,u perqendrua vetem ne demonizimin e se majtes.Gjithe fushata elektorale u perqendrua mbi rrezikun e kuq.Perfundimi:humbje.Ne zgjedhjet e fundit kete gabim e beri e majta,ku s'u fol per gje tjeter vecse per rrezikun qe i kanosej vendit po te fitonte Berlusconi e per konfliktin mes interesave te tij personale me funksionet shteterore.Ndersa e djathta u perqendrua ne programe e propozime konkrete,ne afirmimin e nje shoqerie te ndertuar mbi nje sistem te caktuar vlerash.Perfundimi:fitore.
Mendoj qe dhe per shqiptaret,nuk mjafton vetem antikomunizmi per ta bere te djathten "te djathte",por identiteti i vet.Liberaldemokracia ka nje baze te veten kulturale. 

tirana  
Ekonomist
Posts: 876
(11/19/01 5:13:21 am)
Reply  Re: e djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Berlusconi nuk fitoi pasi demonizoi komunistet italiane.Ai solli shifra e fakte konkrete per ti treguar kombit se ç'fare abuzimesh kishin bere komunistet gjithe keta vjet.Solli shembuj konkrete si Komunistet italiane kishin strumentalizuar drejtesine e gjykatat per te eleminuar kundershtaret.Tregoi dhe demonstroi borxhin publik te krijuar nga komunistet,grabitjet e tenderave,grabitjet dhe tarafet e tipit mafjoz ne historite e "tangentopoli" Hajdutllekun dhe krimet qe u bene nga pushtetaret komuniste ne afarin Enimont"

Berlusconi fitoi zgjedhjet dhe ne 1994 dhe pas ribaltimit te bossit,komunistet italiane udhehoqen vendin per 7 vjet ilegalisht,pa qene te zgjedhur nga populli dhe shmangen zgjedhjet e parakohshme per tu pregatitur 

Botkuptimi i nje shoqerie kapitaliste,eshte i ndryshem nga ai i nje shoqerie te demaguar si ajo shqiptare ku per 60 vjet eshte propaganduar antikapitalizmi pra antiprogresi.Eshte e lehte per komunistat per te thene qe do te luftojne varferine por populli yne,eshte aq injorant sa nuk denjon ti kerkoje PS se si do te efektivohet kjo lufte.

Varferia nuk zhduket duke share kapitalizmin e me dokrra,nuk zhduket duke pire raki neper bare,duke u zgjuar ne oren 12.00 e duke mos punuar,Varferia luftohet me pune e mundime. 

shkodra13
Moderator
Posts: 97
(11/19/01 6:10:09 am)
Reply  tirana
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Per humbjen ne votimet e parafundit e kisha fjalen per zgjedhjet lokale.Ne ato zgjedhje perqendrimi vetem ne demaskimin e kundershtarit tregoi se nuk eshte rezultativ.
Ne zgjedhjet parlamentare u fitua bindshem se demaskimi i kundershtarit ishte ekzistues,por jo ne plan te pare,por programet konkrete,afirmimi i vlerave te se djathtes e propozimet ne emer te konkreteses (kujto kontraten).E majta qe u perqendrua vetem ne njollosjen e figures se Berlusconit pa programe konkrete pesoi humbje e akoma s'e ka marre veten.
Pra desha te thoja se ky mesim eshte qe e djathta duhet te jete konkrete,me bazament kulturor e identitet te dallueshem.Ishte pergjigje e shkrimit te ReEdD,duke qene dakort me te qe s'mjafton te jesh kunder komunizmit per te qene i djathte.Vetem sharja e komunizmin s'do mjaftoje (ashtu si nuk i mjaftoi Berlusconit ne rastin e pare).
Kisha frike se u keqkuptuam,prandaj e bera kete sqarim. 


anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 738
(11/19/01 12:11:11 pm)
Reply  Re: tirana
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Po e shtroj ndryshe problemin!


Kush mendon se pse e djathta ne RSH duhet te bashkohet dhe pse?

Shnet Anton!

PS Ceshtja shtrohet ne parim per menyrat mundesite pasojat mund te diskutohet pasi ti jepet pergjigje pyetjes themelore!

----------


## Anton

tirana  
Ekonomist
Posts: 889
(11/20/01 7:26:11 am)
Reply  Re: tirana
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 E thjeshte Anton.Duke u bashkuar e djathta,bashkohet dhe elektorati.Ka funksionuar ne vendet e tjera,do te funksionoje dhe ne Shqiperi 

burimuji
Deputet
Posts: 204
(11/20/01 8:04:47 am)
Reply  > E djathta ... dhe Mark Twain
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Duke pase vetem qellimin e mire per kete teme te forumit, desha te kujtoj nje shprehje te Mark Twain-it, se te gjithe flasin per motin, e kerkush nuk ben gje per ate.

Everybody talks about the weather, but nobody does anything about it. 

leshai
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 79
(11/21/01 11:18:05 am)
Reply  Bashkimi i te djathtes
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Bashkimi i te djathtes nuk bahet ne menyre mgjike. Qeveerisja ne shume vende te botes si Amerika e Shqipnia nuk asht nji Demokraci por nji Demokraci Perfaqesuese. Pra populli i thjeshte zgjedhe perfaqesuesit e tij, te cilet duhet me vu ligje, me udheheqe ne rruge te mbare, etj. 
Por para s'gjithash detyra e politikaneve (te djathteve shqiptare ne kete rast) asht me pase nji program i cili zgjeron elektoratin dhe keshtu fiton te drjeten me udheheqe vendin. Nji program qe zgjeron elektoratin do te sillte Bashkimin e Te Djathtes persa i Perket Elektoratit. Nqs. e ke fjalen per bashkimin e partive dhe institucioneve te djathta, atehere
Bashkimi i te djathtes mundet me u pa ne dy menyra koalicion ne mes partive (tipike ne europe) ose
shkrimje ne nji parti te madhe (tipike ne USA)
per cilin bashkim e ke fjalen, Anton

P.S. 
Aresyeja pse duhet me u bashkue e djathta shqiptare asht e qarte - me fitue 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 744
(11/21/01 12:57:51 pm)
Reply  Re: Bashkimi i te djathtes
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Une e kam fjalen per bashkim ne kete kuptim:

Ose shkrirjen e te gjitha partive qe jane me djathtas se PD e krijimin e nje partije te djathte ne krah te PD

Ose shkrirja e te gjitha partive me PD

Shnet Anton! 

tirana  
Ekonomist
Posts: 892
(11/21/01 4:52:00 pm)
Reply  Re: Bashkimi i te djathtes
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ligjerimi i pluralismit ne nje vend te ndrydhur per gjysem shekulli,solli si pasoje nje ekzaxherim euforik te ketij pluralizmi.Ne shqiperi ka me shume parti sesa shkolla,me shume politikane apo deputete sesa police.

Por me kohe,ç'do gje do te reduktohet. 

ReEdD  
Moderator
Posts: 633
(11/22/01 2:25:58 am)
Reply  Re: Bashkimi i te djathtes
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Bashkimi i partive te djathta ne nje te vetme nuk mund mund te behet ne Shqiperi te pakten tani per tani. Kjo gje ndodh per shkak te legjislacionit ne fuqi i cili thote qe mund te futet ne parlament nje parti qe merr me teper se 2.5% te votave proporcionale.
Pra ne Shqiperi eshte adaptuar modeli europian sidomos ai Italian. Kjo gje sjell qe nje parti, kushdo qofte ajo mund te mos e quaje te nevojshme qe te bashkohet me nje tjeter, pasi nuk eshte shume e veshtire te arrish 2.5% te proporcionalit. Ne Itali minimumi i kerkuar, qe eshte edhe me i ulti ne Europe eshte 4%.
Nje ligj i tille u vendos ne 97 ku kerkohej qe te dilte nje parlament sa me pluralist ku te merrnin pjese sa me teper parti qe te ishte e mundur.
Socialistet ate ligj e konsakruan nje vit me vone duke e futur ne Kushtetute me qellim qe te mos ndryshohej me, te pakten per nje te ardhme te afert.
Bashkimi i partive te nje spektri politik ne nje te vetem mund te ndodhe vetem atehere kur minimumi i kerkuar per pjesmarrje ne Parlament te rritet, psh ne 6% ose me teper. Ne kete rast partite e vogla do te shkriheshin per tu bashkuar ne koalicione me te gjera.
Pra tani per tani sa eshte ne fuqi ky legjislacion bashkimi i te djathtes ne nje parti te vetme eshte i pamundur. E vetmja rruge eshte koalicioni nder partiak megjithese une nuk e preferoj por qe nuk shoh rruge tjeter derisa te nderrohet Kushtetuta. 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 746
(11/22/01 2:53:03 am)
Reply  Re: Bashkimi i te djathtes
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Une nuk e shtroj problemin ligjerisht por parimisht.

Ne rast se partite e djathta me 2.5% e te ndara si i dune sigurimsat nuk e kuptojne domosdoshmerine e bashkimit atehere eshte kot qe ekzistojne.

Nuk duhet ti detyroje ligji qe te bashkohen por vullneti per te shpetuar Shqiperine.

Shnet Anton!

----------


## Anton

tirana  
Ekonomist
Posts: 894
(11/22/01 8:20:11 am)
Reply  Re: Bashkimi i te djathtes
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Nuk eshte pune vullneti por ligji.Ligji i komunisteve qe permendet me siper(edhe ne Itali komunistet e aprovuan)le shteg spekullatoreve e maskarenjve qe nuk ngrene peshe ne jeten politike te sigurojne financimet e Partise se tyre te vogel duke grabitur keshtu shtetin.Ne rast se 205%nuk do te ekzistonte,nuk do te kishim kaq pseudoparti,deputetet e te cilave nuk do te ekzistonin e si pasoje shteti nuk do te grabitej ne kete fare feje.

Fillimi i mire per Shqiperine eshte hedhja poshte e kushtetutes se degjeneruar komuniste. 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 751
(11/22/01 11:39:57 am)
Reply  Re: Bashkimi i te djathtes
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ate e di une mire, por pse na duhet ligj nuk e kuptoj .

Maskarenjte si me ligj si pa ligj po maskarenj jane dhe po u bashkune se ia do ligji me shume pune do te prishin ne te djathten.

Maskarenjte e te djathtes duhet ti shtypim vete me sa kemi fuqi se jane shume me te ndyre se komunistat.


Pra dhe nje here :

Mendimi im eshte ky:

Prandaj desha te mbledh rezultatet e te gjitha zgjedhjeve deri tani ne RSh por qe nuk i gjeta.
Por nuk eshte thelbesore per ate qe dua te argumentoj.
Nje gje dihet partite e djathta me djathta PD ne te gjitha keto zgjedhje nuk kane marre vec e vec me shume se 4% bile shume me pak gjithmone. 
Ne partite e djathta une do te futja:
Balli, Legaliteti, PR, Demokristiane 
E djathta beri nje eksperiment bashkimi ne Shkoder dhe te gjithe e dime sesi perfundoi.

Me kohe u ndane dhe legaliteti dhe balli gje qe eshte sa absurde aq dhe e ndyre kur mendoj sesa vuajte e sa sakrifica kane qene te lidhura me keto dy parti. Mendoni te gjithe ata te vrare e te burgosur ne emer te ketyre dy partive.
Dhe demokristiane ka dy tani.

Per mua nuk ka shpjegim te shendoshe pse duhet te ndahen keto parti.

Ndersa komunistet, mjafton qe te permendim dy fakte :

1.Arriten te bejne nje revolucion gjakderdhes ne mes te europes dhe jo me perkrahjen por me lejen e saj, bile dhe te amerikes vendit me antikomunist.(kjo eshte poshtersi e tmerrshme por dhe zotesi shume e madhe e tyre dhe kush deshiron te thellohet e kupton fuqine e tyre; 
Si do te mund ti kundervihesh kesaj fuqije?)

2. Forca e tyre ekonomike, kush ka dy pare mend ne koke dhe ka qene ne RSH e di kete dhe nuk kam nevoje ta argumentoj.

Pra komunistet jane ne nje gjendje qe une e quaj me mire se ne 1945 duke lene pushkatimet pa gjygj.

Po qe se ne te djathtet me dy pare mend ne koke jemi te sinqerte me vetveten dhe po te shofim realitetin ashtu sic eshte dhe jo te fluturojme atehere duhet te dalim ne perfundimin se e djathta sot eshte me e dobet se kurre dhe se nuk ka asnje mundesi per te marre ndikim jo me per te marre pushtetin. 

Cfare strategjije ka Legaliteti me 2% te votave per te pru monarkine ne RSH?

Me falni miq po kjo i kalon kufinjte e durimit dhe te nje psikologu.
Apo mendon kush se sa te jene komunistet do te bejne prape refendume.
Apo ka pase ndonje budallallik me te madh se referendumi ne 1997? Komunistet pine gjak e do tia jepnin me vota pushtetin Mbretit?
O cfare naiviteti i nje femije kopshti, por ja keta jemi ne te djathtet!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Apo Balli qe nuk jane te zot te bashkojne vetveten e do te bashkojne Shqypnine!!!!!!!!!!!!

Apo PR me 3% te votave kur dhe kryetari i partise nuk ka nje zone ku mund te behet deputet?

Apo partija demokristiane apo me mire partite demokristiane qe eshte idiotisia me e madhe e te djathtes ne RSH.(kush deshiron qe parimet kristiane te ndiqen ne shoqerine shqiptare eshte me mire te punoje per caritasin shqiptar e jo te merret me politike, kete e thote me sinqeritet nje katolik)

Pra te nderuar miq sot dhe prespektivat e nje jete njerezore nga e cila ne kemi vetem nje e djathta ne shqiperi eshte ne nje gjendje te mjerueshme.

Kete jam i bindur e kane kuptuar shume te djathte te bazes te djathtet votues jo kryetaret e partive jo ata.

Dhe mendoj se shume shqiptare jashte atdheut qofte ata te Vatres qofshin keta te arratisur para 1990 e qofshin ata te ikur mbas 1997 ,por mbi te githa kam besimin se kete e kuptojne te me te rinjte te djathte qe studiojne apo qe kane studiuar ne liri.

E para gje qe deshiroj te di une eshte se a ka njerez qe e kane kuptuar kete dhe deshirojne te bejne dicka per ta realizuar.

A mund te realizohet dhe sesi eshte teme tjeter!

Une e kam shume te qarte qe te bashkosh shqiptaret cfaredo lloji te jene eshte me e veshtire se te marrish cmimin Nobel ne psikologji per kete nuk ka dyshim, por mendoj se ia kemi borxh te gjithe atyre te reneve ne lufte kunder komunisteve( mos harroni se kryengritja e postribes ishte e para kunderkomunisteve mbas luftes ne europe) te pushkatumeve qofshin keta myslimane ortodokse e katolike ,qofshin keta intelektuale a njerez te thjeshte por te gjithe atdhetare e jo komuniste, te burgosurve qe jane me mijera te internuarve dhe jane me mijera, ia kemi borxh te githe shqiptareve qe deshirojne mbas 3000 vjeteve histori shqiptare nje shtet shqptar ku shqiptaret te jene zot e jo perverset e greket.

E keshtu te nderuar miq ne rast se te djathtet keta te vuajtur nuk dine te bashkohen mos enderroni se Shqiperia do te dale ajo humnere ku e futen komunistat.

Shnet Anton!




tirana  
Ekonomist
Posts: 897
(11/22/01 2:09:25 pm)
Reply  Re: Bashkimi i te djathtes
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ne 1945-en,Shqiperia mbeti nen Rusine dhe me vone hyri dhe ne Traktatin e Varshaves.Bota u nda ne dy kampe dhe ne.per fat te keq beme pjese ne kampin e terrorit stalinist,ku sunduesi,nuk kish nevoje per ligje per te sunduar e vrare.

Pas 1990-es,njeri kamp u zhduk duke i lene vendin atij perendimor e demokratik,ne te cilin,nje vend,nje shtet apo sundimtar,nuk mund te sundoje apo te ushtroje pushtetin e tij qofte dhe te dhunes si ai komunist pa ligje.E kete Internacionalia Komuniste e kuptoi dhe u dha mjaft direktive sundimtareve te asaj kohe(tek ne Ramiz Alise)Kush ka kujtese te forte,mund te sjelle ndermend mjaft mire famekeqshmerine e ligjeve qe dolen ne ate kohe.

Edhe gjate vellavrasjes komuniste te 1997-es,komunistet e dinin qe,per te sunduar,tashme nuk e benin dot me metodat e hoxhes pasi faktoret objektive(kampi stalinist)nuk ekzistonin me.Si pasoje,keta hartuan nje sere ligjesh e nje kushtetute makabre per te ligjeruar sundimin e tyre gjakatar.

Nje nga keto ligje eshte dhe ai legjislativ i 2.5 %shit 

leshai
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 83
(11/23/01 9:01:38 pm)
Reply  e djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 komunistet/socialistet do ta kene perkrahjen e perendimit sa te egzistonje ceshtja e kosoves/maqedonise. Internacionalizmi i tyne proletar, asht bash ajo qe i bjen per-shtat perendimit i cili ka dy interesa ne Balkan
1. Me ju mbylle shqiptareve gojen kur vjen puna per bashkim ethnik
2. Me kenaqe nacionalistet greko-serb

E djathta shqiptare per mendimin tim duhet me marre shembull nga bota kapitaliste - ekonomikisht. Po e spjegoj ma poshte:
Kur vendet perendimore jane ne krize ekonomike, kompanite e medhaja bashkohen per dy gjana - me mbulue sa ma shume customer, dhe me kursye ne manaxhimin e kompanise
Sot per sot e djathta shqiptare asht e vorfen ekonomikisht dhe e shperndame ne shume parti. Bashkimin ne nji parti te vetme do te krijonte mundesi ma te medhaja buxhetore - reklama, etj. dhe do te krijonte nji fare ndjenjet se e djathta asht e madhe dhe e shtrime ne gjithe shqipnine. Ky per mendimin tim asht hapi i pare dhe besoj se afersisht kete kishte ne mendje dhe antoni kur e filloi kete teme
pra - Konsolidim i Te Djathtes, jo vetem per lehtesi financiare por edhe me krijue nji atmosfere pozitive nga ana psikologjike - unitet

P.S.
Jam dakort me verejtjen rreth partise Demoksristiane. Ata duhet me u shkri nj nji parti ma te madhe dhe e vetmja alternative asht PD

----------


## Anton

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 756
(11/25/01 4:02:52 am)
Reply  Re: e djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Miq ju lutem me lexoni dhe nje here dhe me jepni pergjigje per ato qe shkruaj:

A jeni dakort se e vetmja rruge eshte bashkimi i te djathtes ne nje parti me djathtas PD ose me PD?

Shnet Anton! 

burimuji
Deputet
Posts: 218
(11/25/01 6:42:35 pm)
Reply  > E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 E djathta do ridimensionuar, e per mendimin tim, ajo duhet ri-organizuar e bashkuar institucionalisht ne nje platforme, jashte PD-se.

PD eshte bijeze puniste, ashtu si PS. Ne PS po shfaqet ajo qe ndodh thuajse normal tjeterkund (kujtoni LaFontain me Schroeder): partia elektorale e ka hapin deri ne fitoren ne zgjedhje; mirepo kjo nuk kaperdihet fort nga Nano, sado te forta t'i kete arsyet. Po keshtu, Berisha, me ane te kontrollit partiak ushtron pushtet institucional deri edhe shteteror (mosbindja civile eshte ushtrim [dhunim] pushteti, ndonese ne sensin e kundert);
sapo te fitoje ne zgjedhje, Berisha do te kaloje kryeminister a president, e sapo te perfundoje mandatin, (ne e mbarofte) menjehere do te rimarre frenat e partise.
Per PS e PD mentaliteti "Partia mbi te gjitha" eshte me tone te forta moniste.

Ne spektrin e djathte, partite jane te vogla, te fragmentarizuara, dhe nuk shihet ndonje shenje kohezioni.
Ato, per hir te karrikeve, u bashkuan ne BF, dhe tani po futen ne parlament te parat, ata qe nuk kane marre voten e popullit, por nga proporcionali.

Anton ! Shqetesimi yt eshte i drejte, rruga qe mendon eshte me logjike per te fituar mbi kampin e qelbur roze, qe po i jep ere gjithe Shqiperise. Por a thua ti se do te bashkohet, fjala vjen, Legaliteti me Ballin, kur te dyja ato jane te ndara ? Po keshtu demokristiania, pa permendur republikanen, e cila e ka treguar se cfare eshte.

Bashkimi i se djathtes eshte me se i nevojshem, ndryshe punistet roze do te mbeten ne fuqi, edhe sikur te ndahen me (gjithese ata do ta gjejne formulen e perbashket te pajtimit, domethene te pazarit).

Bashkimi i se djathtes kerkon nje platforme te qarte, terheqese, bashkuese. Nga ana tjeter, kerkon qe kryetaret e partive te jene iniciues te saj, duke bere edhe sakrifica vehtiake, dhe te mos cahen sapo te filloje ceshtja e karrikeve. Fjala eshte qe te gjendet nje formule bashkimi, e cila mund te mos jete as parti, por as nje aleance pa princip. Ajo duhet te perfaqesoje dukshem interesat kombetare, respektimin rigoroz te prones, prirjet e aspiratat bashkekohore te shoqerise shqiptare, emancipimin e burokracise nga kthetrat e mentalitetit komunisto-feudalist, kthimin e shpreses per Shqiptaret, begatine, shpetim te vertet, etj. Ndryshe, e djathta do te mbetet ne vend, do te jete e fishkur, e ngathet, do ti beje fresk e makiazh aliazhit elektoral ish punist.

Ne radhe te pare duhen njerez me ide te medha, te qarta, te kuptueshme, te thjeshta, te besueshme, te cilet te jene te afirmuar ne spektrin e djathte, te ndermarrin kete nisme te guximshme, si nje e rivendikim te se drejtes elektorale shqiptare, si nje afirmim i se djathtes tradicionale shqiptare, si nje opcion e vertete e tundues electoral.



Shqiptar
Nder i kombit
Posts: 2337
(11/25/01 10:55:26 pm)
Reply  Re: > E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Nga shkrimi i burimuji do te citoja:

Ne radhe te pare duhen njerez me ide te medha, te qarta, te kuptueshme, te thjeshta, te besueshme, te cilet te jene te afirmuar ne spektrin e djathte, te ndermarrin kete nisme te guximshme, si nje e rivendikim te se drejtes elektorale shqiptare, si nje afirmim i se djathtes tradicionale shqiptare, si nje opcion e vertete e tundues electoral.


Pra, si dhe me lart, e djathta ka nevoje per lidera qe e kane konfirmuar anti-komunizmin, ndershmerine dhe perkushtimin ndaj shqiptareve dhe kombit. Keta lidera jane ata qe bejne te mundur afrimin e njerezve politike te se djathtes dhe uljen e tyre ne nje tryeze. Keta lidera jane edhe ata tek te cilet une si shqiptar kam besim se dicka per mire do te behet ne ate vend. Liderat vene interesat kombetare mbi interesat personale qofshin keto politike, ekonomike apo shoqerore.

Nje e djathte me PD apo jashte PD-se?

Ata qe ngrejne kete pyetje kane probleme "histerie politike" ne menyren se si i shohin zhvillimet politike ne vend. E them kete pasi koalicionet nuk ndertohen rreth partish, dhe koalicioni "Bashkimi per Fitore" nuk eshte i PD-se dhe as i Berishes, eshte i se djathtes. Por si gjithmone shqiptaret pelqejne te flasin per politike me emra te pervecem dhe ti konfuzojne dhe vene dyshim edhe inisiativat e vullnetit te mire politik. Per te kthjelltezuar mendjet e shqetesuara te se djathes dua tu bej te qarte se koalicionet i udheheq partia e spektrit te djathte qe fiton me shume vota ne zgjedhjet vendore. Sipas llogaritjeve i bie qe PD te jete partia qe udheheq kete koalicion pasi ajo ka edhe mirebesimin me te madh te elektoratit te djathte ne Shqiperi. Sigurisht qe preferencat personale nuk kane fund, por mos harroni qe ne demokraci udheheq shumica, dhe pakica i bindet vullnetit te shumices. Ata qe thone "te djathte pa PD" apo " nje e djathte ideale" jane plangprishes ne rradhet e se djathtes, dhe me vetedije apo pa vetedije ata jane sobotatore te bashkimit te se djathtes.

PD, dhe koalicioni "Bashkimi per fitore"

Menyra se si kryetari i PD-se Berisha beri te mundur bashkimin e se djathtes, eshte spektakolare, per tu pergezuar edhe pse u be me vonese. Berisha kete inisiative duhej ta kish ndermarre me kohe, pasi vullneti i elektoratit shqiptar per te pare nje te djathte te bashkuar nuk ka munguar. Nje nder faktoret kryesore te mos krijimit te se djathtes se bashkuar me pare eshte pikerisht "fragmentizimi i saj" i urdheruar nga ish kupola e PPSH-se. Besoj se nuk e keni harruar grupimin "E djathta e Bashkuar", besoj se nuk e keni harruar "politikanin Godo", qe eshte "gjyshi i republikaneve dhe dajua i socialisteve." E kuptoj plotesisht se perse Berisha ka hezituar per te ndermarre nje hap te tille me perpara, dhe arsyeja per kete nuk ka qene autoritarizmi i tij, por gjendja e mjeruar drejtuese e njerezve qe udhehiqnin partite e djathte ne nje Shqiperi post-komuniste. Ata qe quhen politikane ne Shqiperi, pervec Berishes qe ben dallim, u mungon aspekti i formimit intelektual dhe morali shoqeror per te udhehequr nje parti apo nje komb.

Berisha zgjodhi momentin parazgjedhor per te krijuar koalicionin e pare te suksesshem te se djathtes shqiptare, per ta gershetuar ate me platformen e tij te "Fillimit te Ri". Fillimi i Ri si pikenisje ka fundin e atij rregjimi qe eshte aktualisht ne pushtet, dhe ishte pikerisht ku pushtet qe i shtyu forcat e djathta ne Shqiperi per te shtrenguar rradhet. PD, ajo parti qe disa diskutante me lart nuk e shohin si te djathte, eshte ajo qe sakrifikoi votat e elektoratit te saj per tu dhene pak peshe ne jeten e vendit partive si PR apo PBK-se qe ne zgjedhjet e fundit pane nje rritje mandatesh ne masen 100%. Qellimi i PD-se dhe Berishes eshte ruajtja dhe konsolidimi i koalicionit te djathte dhe kete PD e tregoi ne zgjedhjet e fundit dhe ne fushaten pas-zgjedhore. Une do te thosha qe ata qe duhet te atakojne Berishen dhe PD nuk duhet te jene "te djathtet e vertete" por vete antaret e PD-se pasi ishin votat e ketyre te fundit qe perfunduan per llogari te partive te tjera te djathta.

Institucionalizimi i se djathtes

Sic e kam thene edhe heret ne forum, cdo koalicion politik e institucionalizon pushteti legjitim qe vjen nga verdikti i zgjedhjeve te lira dhe demokratike. Kur te djathtet te shohin pushtetin, atehere ata kane nje shans ta institucionalizojne te djathten ose ta shkaterrojne ate. Megjithate, per aq kohe sa njerez si Berisha do te jene ne krye te ketij koaliconi dhe do te kalkulojne me maturi levizjet e tij, jam i sigurt qe e djathta do te jete ne pushtet ne Shqiperi per nje kohe te gjate. Institucionalizimi i se djathtes, do te thote konsolidim pushteti dhe dobesim i se majtes. Arsyeja kryesore qe PS eshte sot ne krize eshte pikerisht se ne Shqiperi egziston nje e djathte e bashkuar qe flet me nje ze te perbashket. Kush nuk e di kete faktk, le ta mesoje.



kosovar3003
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 95
(11/25/01 11:00:40 pm)
Reply  E djathta jasht PD
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 anton

Mendoj se burimuji ka shumë të drejtë kur propozon që PD suhet të veproj vetëm. Ka shumë arsye këtu, që sigurisht edhe jane përmendur, por në pamundësi t'i lexoj të gjitha faqet, unë po i cek vetëm disa, e nëse janë thënë më parë kërkoj falje. 

Filluar nga gjeneza e lindjes së pluralizmit në Shqipëri dhe themelimi i PD, Berisha me të tjerët dinin se parti të djathta tipike kanë ekzistuar në atë vend, por e panë të arsyeshme të themelojnë diçka të re. Sigurisht janë friguar nga hipotekat e ndeyshme lidhur me Ballin dhe Legalitetin. Populli ende i kishte të freskëta koritjen që këtyre partive ua bënë komunistat e Enverit gjatë 50 viteve.

Ata që iu bashkuan në fillim Berishës, po edhe Azem Hjadarit, u kuptua më vonë se kishin ardhur në PD, jo se ndiheshin të djathë, por për karriga. Sa u siguruan se nuk do t'i mbulojë pluhuri i harresës, ikën, ose në PS ose formuan parti tjera. 

PD duhet të ketë parti partnere në rast të nevojes së hyrjes në kualicione. Ajo nuk duhet tu sherbej personave të partive tjera për të hyrë në parlament, e në fund të braktiset nga të njejtit, që burimuji e ka theksuar mirë.

Në të shumtën e rasteve koalicionet bëhen nëse është e nevojshme për formimin e qeverisë, sikur që kemi rastin e LDk, në Kosovë, që ka fituar shumicën, por jo mjaft për të qeverisur vetë. 

Në dund, PD duhet të organizohet në atë mënyrë që kur t'i fitojë zgjedhjet, opozitë në parlament t'i ketë partitë e djathta, por të djathta të mirëfillta, në kuptimin e replikave në parlament për të avenasuar gjërat, e jo për t'ia bërë qefin DP-së. 

Unë mendoj kështu, nga përvoja e shteteve tjera. Do ta cekja edhe një gjë. Një grup prej disa vetash, para zgjedhjeve të 17 nëntorit, i sygjeruam disa lide¨rve të LDK-së, që t'i ndihmojnë Ballit dhe NDHS, ata nuk pranuan duke menduar se dëmtohej LDK dhe duke qenë të bindur se PSHDK e Mark Krasniqit iu mjaftonte si aleate. Tash kanë kutuar se ishte gabim një konkludim i tillë, sepse LDK ndodhet në situatë paradoksale, ka fituar shumicën, por aleatët nuk e pletësjnë për shumicën e nevojshme. Bëra një digresion duke kaluar në Kosvë, por situata është e ngjajshme.

Unë kështu mendoj anton edhe qenka sahi, se më erdhi një e teshme...
Shnet paç anton!



anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 760
(11/26/01 3:26:27 am)
Reply  Re: E djathta jasht PD
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ineteresant duhet ta filloj prape nga e para.


Qe PD nuk e ka qene e djathte e mirefillte kjo dihet por meqe ka akoma paqartesi po e theksoj dhe nje here:

Merr shif ligjin e tokes dhe mbyllet ky kapitull.

Por nuk dua ti hyj diskutimit se cfare ka qene dhe cfare ka bere PD e Berisha.

As te mirat e zotesite e Berishes qe krijoi bashkimin per fitore qe humbi.

Berisha eshte sot per sot me i miri dhe i lumte une e kritikoj ,por nuk e urrej as ia dua te keqen.

Por mendimi im eshte qe te djathtit e mirefillte ose ata qe quajne veten te tille me 5 a 6 parti me nga 2 % me mire te varin veten se komunisteve vetem nder i bejne.

Ketu e kam fjalen per dy ballet, per dy legalitete per dy demokristianet e per republikanen etj se me siguri do te kete naj parti te djathte qe nuk e njof.

Une nuk e kam fjalen per bashkim koalicioni partish, por shkrirje te te gjitha ketyre partive.

Une keshtu e kuptoj bashkimin.

Ju do te thoni u cmend ky te shkrihen partite ne shqiperi dhe te bashkohen shqiptaret nje absurditet.
E di shume mire dhe vete dhe me lart kam thene se eshte me lehte te marrish cmimin Nobel ne psikologji ,por ceshtja nuk shtrohet a mund te behet e si.

Por a duhet te behet a do te ishte nje rruge e drejte?


Kete bahskim une nuk e pres nga kryetaret e partive se po te kishin dy pare mend do ta kishin bere vete por nga baza e se djathtes qe jemi NE.

Pra duhet te merremi vesh Ne a duam nje bashkim te tille pastaj te shofim mundesite sesi mund te realizohet ky bashkim.

Duhet diskutuar pyetja themelore pastaj pyetjet e tjera.

Psh "shqiptari" eshte i kenaqur me gjendjen sot dhe mendon se Berisha e PD se shpjeti merr pushtetin per te nuk shtrohet kjo pyetje e bashkimit sepse eshte "absurde",por ajo tjetra qe ne duhet te mbeshtesim Berishen ne rrugen qe ka filluar.

Ok

Ky eshte mendimi i tij qe i perkthyer ne pergjigje per pyetjen tim do te thote:

Jo bashkimi sipas antonit nuk duhet te behet dhe nuk mund te behet bile eshte i pa neveojshem sepse e djathta dmth ne thelb PD do te fitoje se shpejti mbi komunistat.


Mendimi im eshte qe jo vetem qe PD nuk ka per te fituar se shpjeti por as qe ka ndonje mundesi qe PD te fitoje pavaresisht nga lufta ne lloj te komunisteve. Argumentoje do te thoni:

Vetem nje argument po permend:

Forca e tyre ekonomike dhe lidhje e tyre me krimin e organizuar.(shembull: blerja dhe e dy deputeteve te legalitetit familje te arratisurish)

Por dhe sikur te jete keshtu do te ishte dhe per PD dhe per Shqiperine shume me mire nje e djathte pra NJE parti e djathte me nja 10-15% te elektoratit qe do ti merrte shume energji komunisteve per ta luftuar dhe do te mund ti bente nje oponence nga e djathta politikes PD-s.

Ky eshte nje variant:

Varianti tjeter eshte ai i bashkimit me PD dmth i shkrirjes te te gjithe te djathteve me PD.
Do te thoni hajde kungull hajde nje here i thote PD jo e djathte nje here e djathte.

Ne nje fare menyre keni te drejte ,por duke ditur se cfare armiku e zgjedh me bindje te plote kete fjale per ti karakterizuar komunistat dhe gjendjen e Shqiperise sot mendoj se nder te djathtet eshte e domosdoshme kompromisi.
Bashkim nuk do te thote perulje, bashkepunim nuk do te thote poshterim i parimeve te tuaja, perkundrazi ne rast se te djathtet do te mund te tregonin aftesi bashkimi dhe bashkepunimi do te vertetonin se jane ata shqiptaret e zot qe i takon te udheheqin vendin. 

Ky variant ka dhe nje te mire per te ardhmen sepse une jam i bindur se sistemi me i mire politik per Shqiperine eshte ai anglosakson qe sjell stabilitet ne jeten politike te nje vendi.

Une per vete akoma nuk e kam te qarte se kush do te ishte varianti me i mire,por gjendja e sotme nuk me kenaq aspak.

Shnet Anton!

----------


## Anton

ReEdD  
Moderator
Posts: 649
(11/26/01 10:56:16 pm)
Reply  Re: E djathta jasht PD
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Jo me kot ne nje shkrim timin me siper kam shpjeguar ligjin elektoral dhe kam theksuar faktin qe per te marre pjese si force politike ne parlamentin e R.SH. duhet minimumi 2.5%.
Ne cdo vend te botes po te ekzistoje ky limit do te kishim nje numer teper te madh partish dhe shkrirja e tyre ne nje te vetem do te ishte dicka utopike, prandaj edhe bashkimi i partive te djathta ne nje te vetem derisa te ekzistoje ky legjislacion do te jete e pamundur.

Mbetet alternativa tjeter, ajo e koalicionit midis partive te te njejtit spekter, por edhe kjo gje eshte teper problematike pasi ne baze te kuotave proporcionale partite e vogla diktojne ato te medha.
Klikoni ketu www.balkanweb.com/gazeta/...itike2.htm .

Problemi i te djathtes ne Shqiperi eshte qe nuk ekziston nje force politike puro e djathte dhe kjo gje nuk vjen si pasoje e politikes se ndjekur nga PD (qe deri tani ka qene dhe eshte partia me e djathte), por nga mentaliteti i shqiptarit dhe botkuptimi i tij. 
Eshte dicka qe i ka rrenjet shume thelle dhe vetem per ti analizuar do te na duheshin dite te tera, lere pastaj per te nxjerre konkluzione apo per te dhene rruget e zgjidhjes ne menyren perfekte qe duhet te ekzistojne.
Prandaj perpara se te kercejme nga 1-shi tek 10-ta duhet te kalojme tek 2-shi.
Cila eshte?
PD-ja para pak diteve e beri te qarte qe kerkon ndryshimin e ligjit elektoral si nje domosdoshmeri per te vazhduar ne rrugen e demokracise pa eksese dhe probleme te tilla. 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 769
(11/27/01 2:43:58 am)
Reply  Re: E djathta jasht PD
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ore miq ne rast se te djathtet presin qe te ndryshojne ligjet nga komunistet!!!!!!!!!!!!

Le te presin se mire ti behet.

Ne rast se bashkohen se ia kerkon ligji dhe nuk e kuptojne se duhet te bashkohen sepse ia kane borxh vuajtjeve dhe Shqiperise atehere...

me vjen shume keq por ia them ne fytyre qe nuk kane kuptuar asgje dhe te gjitha vuajtjet paskan shkuar kot.

Me te djathte te tille une nuk dua te kem te bej.

Nuk eshte pune ligji qe nuk bashkohet te djathtet por eshte pune sigurimi dhe poshtersije se mbas 60 vjetesh vuajtje nuk ka arsye tjeter qe te kete dy parti balli.


Shnet Anton!

Cudi si nuk po me kupton kush!

Nje pyetje te thjeshte po bej: duhet bashkuar e djathta apo jo?
E jo bashkim koalicionesh por bashkim duke u shkrire partite e formimi i nje partije te re, ta quajme partia e djathte shqiptare.

Po ose jo dhe pse?

Kaq. 

Edited by: anton1as at: 11/27/01 2:53:22 am

----------


## Anton

shkodra13
Moderator
Posts: 133
(11/27/01 5:26:51 pm)
Reply  rezultatet e zgjedhjeve '91-'92-'96-'97
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Anton ke kerkuar rezultatet e zgjedhjeve.Qe nga viti 1991 deri 1997 i ke te kjo faqe:

www.geocities.com/frances...ry/alb.htm

Pershendetje
shkodra 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 783
(11/28/01 4:43:22 am)
Reply  Sot eshte 28 nentori
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Por une nuk mund te festoj kur mendoj se kush eshte president e kryeminister i Shqiperise.

Rasti e solli qe dje te lexoja dhe nje here historite e 1997.

Do te ishte mire qe te gjithe te djathtet sot te ishin tek shpija e Leke Qokut.

Shnet Anton! 

Shkupi 70
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 3
(11/28/01 5:08:39 am)
Reply  Re: re.Anton
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Po ju pershendes nga Shkupi

Tema dhe bashkebisedimi i juaj me ka shtyre te medohem thelle valle pse shqiptaret gjithnje zgjedhin alternativa te deshtuara politike apo thene ndryshe pse shqiptaret nuk mund te gjejne politiken e tyre autoktone e cila do te reflektonte interesat e tyre.Prej kohes se Rilindasve e deri tani pervec ne disa caste epizodike shqiptaret jane drejtuar nga politika ne radhe te pare antishqiptare nga vet shqiptaret.Fqinjet ne bashkepunim me disa qendra te vendosjes gjithnje kane promovuar dhe kane finansuar individ e grupe njerezish te cilet kane udhehequr me fatin e Shqiptarise.Une jam nga Shkupi dhe si shqiptar i fundit qe ka perjetuar lufte me duhet te them se jam shume i zhgenjyer nga zhvillimet e fundit ne keto troje shqiptare.Nodhi lufta clirimtare dhe kur ajo ishte ne zenit u desh te kthehemi prapa edhe ate me insistimin e vet politikaneve shqiptare.Tani kemi nje situate ku shqiptaret ne leter fituan pak te drejta ndersa ne realitet aty ne teren jo vetem qe gjerat nuk kane ndryshuar por perditshmeria eshte bere edhe me e rende.Me duket se shqiptaret ne kete pjese te trungut te ndare shqiptar perseri kane hyre ne pazarleqe me slavet ne sponzorim nga disa evropian. 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 785
(11/28/01 5:26:42 am)
Reply  Re: re.Anton
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ju pershendes nga zemra o mik Shkupit, je prej vendit ku gjyshja ime ka jetuar me gjithe familje.

Ka pase disa familje shkodrane ne Shkup ,por keto jane histori te vjetra.

Ketu jemi me kete tematike krejt jashte teme prandaj do te lutesha qe kete mesazhin tend ta postoje me nje teme te re tek forumi "ceshtja kombetare"

Shnet Anton!

Ps 

mos ma merr per te keq por disa rregulla duhen zbatuar

e vazhdojme dikutimin atje 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 800
(11/30/01 3:18:44 am)
Reply  Re: re.Anton
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Deputeti Lesi zgjidhet kryetar i PDK-sw sw Lezhws
Marrin pjesw nw mbledhjen e Lezhws, zv/kryetarja e PDK-sw Mimoza Vreto, sekretari i Pwrgjithshwm Leonard Kiri, anwtarwt e kryesisw sw kwsaj partie Vladimir Bejo dhe Fran Dashi

Dje, pas gjashtw orw debati, PDK-ja e Lezhws pas dorwheqjes sw kryetarit aktual zotit Gjon Gjoka, nw prani tw zv/kryetares sw PDK-sw zonjws Mimoza Vreto, sekretarit tw pwrgjithshwm , zotit Leonard Kiri dhe anwtarwve tw kryesisw sw kwsaj partie, Vladimir Bejo dhe Fran Dashi zgjodhi me votim kryetar tw degws sw Lezhws deputetin Nikollw Lesi, i cili do tw organizojw konferencwn e jashtwzakonshme tw partisw gjatw muajit dhjetor. Pas kwsaj zgjedhje Lesi kalon deputet i PDK-sw dhe anwtar i Kwshillit Kombwtar tw kwsaj partie. Mwsohet se edhe degwt e Shkodrws, Malwsisw sw Madhe, tw Lacit, Rubikut, Mirditws, Krujws, Pukws, Fushw Arrwzit, Pogradecit, Korcws, Fierit dhe Kavajws do tw kwrkojnw mbledhjen e Kongresit tw Jashtwzakonshwm tw PDK-sw pwr tw analizuar gjendjen katastrofike ku ndodhet kjo parti.




Une deshiroj dhe pres bashkimin e te djathteve!

Kurse ne RSH...

Te shkretet ne!

Me vjen me vjelle


Anton!


anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 843
(12/5/01 4:43:11 am)
Reply  te djathte a dini se cfare beni
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Tryezë e Polit Konservator

Poli Konservator do të realizojë sot një tryezë të rrumbullakët në orën 11.00, në hotel "Dajti", ku do të diskutojë mbi zhvillimet politike në vend, si edhe në lidhje me pronat. Në këtë takim do të marrin pjesë përfaqësues të DBSH-së, Partia Konservatore, organizata e studentëve të "Dhjetorit '90", si edhe deputeti legalist, Kollçaku.

Marre nga gsh

Bobo dhe ca te djathte te shperndame.

Jemi te pa shprese me duket.

Shnet Anton!


tirana  
Ekonomist
Posts: 923
(12/5/01 10:02:55 am)
Reply  Re: te djathte a dini se cfare beni
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ku konsiston shperndarja ketu?

do te diskutojne mbi evenimentet e fundit.

Programi mbi pronat eshte unanim ne te gjithe partite e BF. 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 847
(12/5/01 12:01:13 pm)
Reply  Re: te djathte a dini se cfare beni
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Si ku qendron?

Dhe tre grupime te tjera te djatha.

U bone 9 pa PD.

Po pse sa parti e grupime i duhen shqiperise?

Shnet Anton! 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 851
(12/6/01 8:01:34 am)
Reply  Re: te djathte a dini se cfare beni
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Me se fundi nje lajm i mire qe shpresoj qe te jete i vertete


Roqi e Selfo: Gati bashkimi

Balli Kombëtar më në fund do të ribashkohet. Këtë gjë e kanë bërë të ditur drejtues të lartë të dy partive, të cilat janë ndarë tre vjet më parë. Kështu Roqi e Selfo do të ribashkohen së shpejti në një parti të vetme e cila do të mbajë emrin Partia e Ballit Kombëtar. Ende nuk është rënë dakort përfundimisht për disa modalitete, në lidhje me numrin e anëtarëve të kryesisë, por bëhet e ditur se po vazhdojnë bisedimet.




Shnet Anton!

----------


## Anton

tirana  
Ekonomist
Posts: 926
(12/6/01 10:49:47 am)
Reply  Re: te djathte a dini se cfare beni
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Edhe paria e Ballit Kombetar,si gjithe te tjerat,vuajti nga depertimi i elementeve marksiste.Shpresoj qe te jete pastruar tashme. 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 878
(12/12/01 4:26:16 am)
Reply  Re: te djathte a dini se cfare beni
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 KUr te djathtet te kuptojne vertetesine e ketyre fjaleve atehere kane fillu me mendu.

"Sistemi yne ka kapitulluare perballe atij kapitalist,ndaj jemi te detyruare te ndryshojme strategji",- u tha Ramiz Alija byroisteve ne vitin 1989.

Byroistet u rrenqethen te gjithe nga keto fjale sepse ato depertuane si copa akulli ne trupat e tyre te djersitur.Mendjet e tyre te nxehta nuk mund ta "bluanin" dot kete gje qe u thuej.Me mire do ta ndjenin vehten para nje pushkatimi qe nuk zgjat shume se sa para ketyre fjaleve kaq te egra plot ankth qe i ngjanin skenes se nje pushkatimi qe zgjat pa fund...Te gjithe pa perjashtim ishin gati ta shqyenin kete njeri qe u fliste kaq pa turp se "...sistemi yne ka kapitulluare perballe atij kapitalist...", fjalet e tjera se: "...ne jemi te detyruare te ndrojme strategji...", as qe munden te hyne fare ne trute e komunisteve me te devotshem te kombit shqiptar. 
Ramiz Alija si nje dhelper dinake qe ishte dhe qe kishte kaluare furtuna edhe me te rrezikshme se kjo ne vitin 1974 kur u ndodh i vetem perballe "ortekut" Enver Hoxha,ne nje mal te zveshur pa asnje lloj mbrojtje dhe sulmet e tij i kaloi njerin pas tjetrit sikur te kishte qene mjeshter i "orteqeve' dhe jo viktime e tyre.Vete "orteku" Hoxha do te habitej me kete apollogji sugjestionuese dhe do ta linte rehat edhe per ca kohe sa te krijonte "orteqe" te tjera me te fuqishme...per te tjere armiq.
-Mos harroni dy gjera,- do tu drejtohej Ramiz Alija anetareve te Byrose Politike,-E para: Letren e Gorbacovit qe ma drejtonte mua para dy vjetesh dhe qe une jua kam lexuare juve...Ju e dini se sa kane ecur ruset keto kohe.E dyta :e mira/e keqja: os harroni Causheskun dhe gruan e tij qe i vrane si qene rrugesh nga qe nuk hapen rruge...
Byroistet ishin vene ne siklet te madh.Neper mjegull u silleshin ne mendje fjalet e Gorbacovit se :"Ne doni te jetoni ndryshoheni pllaken!" Po ashtu edhe skena e vrasjes se udheheqesit bollshevik rumun Nikolae Caushesku.Heshtje.Mermerimat e etheve te ftohta sikur u shuane dhe te 11 kokat e kombit shqiptar prisnin me pa dyrim se c'mendonte udheheqesi i tyre per shpetimin e ketyre kokave.Aliaj e pa qe ata u tremben,filloi te flase me nje ton teper te sigurte per te ardhmen e tyre dhe te Shqiperise.
- Strategjija qe do te perpilojme eshte e thjeshte.Ne do te synojme te ngelemi ne pushtet te pakten edhe per 50 vjet te tjera.Taktikat qe do te ndjekim jane pak te komplikuara por kur vjen puna ne komunstet shqiptare nuk kemi lene kala pa marre.
Nese me lejoni,une do tua jap idene time teper te shkurter dhe shume te qarte per te gjithe.Nese bieme dakort,dhe,nuk ka asnje aresye qe te mos bieme dakort,une po jua jap qysh tani?
Mermerime dhe kruarje qe nuk u moren vesh nese ishin kundershtime apo miratime,megjitheate Aliaj vazhdoi i sigurte ne fjalen e tij:

- Strategjia qe synojme ka dy drejtime te rendesishme:
1- Ne respektimin e te drejtave te njeriut
2- Ne krijimin e pluralizmit politik.
Te drejtat e njeriut jane dicka brenda nesh dhe mund te abuzohet deri diku,pluralizmi do te behet se s'ben.Do te nxisim te krijohen parti sa me shume dhe sa te duane,te djathta,te majta dhe te qendres,por gjithesesi keto parti do te kontrollohen dhe drejtohen nga ne,programet e themelimit te tyre do ti formulojme ne.
Ne krye te tyre do te nxirren njerez qe te perkrahin strategjine tone,partia qe do te marre pushtetin,do ta shaje komunizmin ne themel e ne cati,ne kete menyre do te fitojme simpatine e perendimit dhe te disidences antikomunsite.
Ata qe jane neper burgje,te denuarit dhe te persekutuarit politik do te thone per ne:"edhe keta e urrejne komunizmin". Ata do te na afrohen e do te na perkrahin.Ne na intereson karta morale e tyre do ti afrojme e do tu japim pune te parendesishme,po kurre nuk do ti leme te marrin Pushtetin sepse ata sapo te marin fuqine do te fillojne hakmarrjen dhe ne behemi hyzmeqaret e tyre.
Ne zbatimin e te drejtave te njeriut,duhet qe tu japim edhe kompesim ne para te burgosurve e ti kompletojme me komoditete banimi.
Te sekuestruareve dhe c'pronsuerve,do tu japim nga nje leter ne dore,qe tu njihet prona,por asnjehere nuk do tu japim pronen.Ne forma te ndryshne do tu ngarkojme njeri me tjetrin te kalojne ne Gjykate ku do te zbatohet rrotacioni,nga gjykata e shkalles se pare ne te dyten dhe per difekte teknike,kthim per rigjykim ne shkallen e pare me parrullen "rifillojme se shpejti" Ju kujtohen difektet e TV Shqiptar ne hapat e para?E pra.Ata jane te moshuare dhe fuqi nuk kane te presin gjate.Duhet te kemi kujdes nga femijet e tyre,te cileve duke u dhene nga nje pashaporte per jashte,i nxjerrim neper bote.Ata qe do te na bejne presion dhe do te kembengulin,do tu kurdisim nga nje konflikt tokash dhe trojesh ku ata do te hane kokat..
A e dini se sa kuadro kemi neve per te udhehequr kete gje?Kemi sa per shtate Komitete Qendrore.Mos kini frike.Ne kemi studimin dhe platformen gati per zbatim.Do te kete shume intelektuale qe do te kundershtojne,atyre nuk do tu japim pune ne kete zbatim..Nje shqetesim do te mund te na krijojne intelektualet pleq.Atyre do tu krijome Shoqaten e Veterane te Luftes dhe te Punes,te cilet do te jen te ndare,ballistet e zogistet me njane dhe partizanet me njeane qe te zihen mes tyre dhe te mos kene kohe te na drejtohen neve.Do tu japim edhe nje pension minimal qe tu zeme fytin dhe do tu mbajme ison duke i lavderuare.
Kosova eshte ne prag te shpalljes se kushtetutes.Le te bejne si te duane,ne skemi pune fare me ta.Beni kujdes se po e fituane lirine ata do te jen te rrezikshem per neve.
Cdo gje eshte programuare kaq mire sa ska.Strategjine e dime,rruget per tja dale mbane i dime,sna ngelet gje tjeter vecse tja hyme punes sa me pare.Nen nje propogande anti komuniste dhe me ca ndeshkime qesharake ndaj nomenklatures se kuqe ne do te mbijetojme.E fundit eshte qe te ngulitni mire ne mendje ju se gjithecka qe ne kemi krijuare eshte e jona dhe e jo e kundershtareve tane.Nese neve do te kemi ekonomine ne duart tona,edhe politika do te jete po ne duarte tona.
Komunsitet reformatore do te bejne qe Kapitalistet dhe pronaret e ardhshem te ish Shqiperise Socialiste do te jemi perseri ne dhe me kete strategji,brenda dy a tre legjislaturave do te kemi "ish kalsen komunsite " ne "kalse kapitaliste"

- Po parimet? - u degjua nje ze i mbytur nga turma njembedhjeteshe.
- Parimet askush nuk na i merr dot sepse ato i kemi ja ketu...-Dhe Ramiz Alija e qelloi ne koken e zbathur, Hekuran Isane.

MehmetAliDaci


Shnet Anton!

----------


## Anton

burimuji
Deputet
Posts: 244
(12/12/01 2:13:49 pm)
Reply  > E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Me shkrive, Anton, ta pasha hajrin! 

tirana  
Ekonomist
Posts: 941
(12/12/01 4:10:29 pm)
Reply  Re: > E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Kjo eshte e vertete.

doja te shtoja qe kjo strategji nuk u perpilua nga Alia por nga Internacionalja komuniste,te cilen Alia e kish frekuentuar nje jave me pare,pikerisht nje muaj pas vrasjes se Causeskut.Aty,iu dhane direktivat mbi kete strategji,jo vetem Alise por te gjithave qeverive te majta te vendjeve te lindjes.(bente pjese dhe Milosevici)

Duhet thene qe komunistet e zbatuan perpikmerisht dhe per fat te keq,paten sukses.Por nuk paten parasysh qe kapitalizmi i derrmoi me ekonomi e jo me arme.E planet ne fushen ekonomike te tyre jane teper skarse.E pikerisht per kete aresye do te bien shpejt.

Po mua me lind pyetja:Po mbas 50 vjetesh te tjera?ç'do behet me Shqiperine? 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 882
(12/13/01 3:19:17 am)
Reply  Re: > E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Se ca do behet mbas 50 vjeteve?

Nuk e di.

UNe di qe sot ne te djathtit jemi me keq se burgosurit e spacit se dhe shpresa po na venitet.

Shnet Anton! 

tirana  
Ekonomist
Posts: 944
(12/13/01 4:00:13 am)
Reply  Re: > E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Edhe kjo eshte e drejte 

leshai
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 89
(12/16/01 6:08:48 pm)
Reply  e djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Une propozoj krijimin e nji forumi te vecante per te djathten. Ne kete forum do te perfshihen vetem njerez serioz dhe do te diskutohen vetem ceshtje serioze. 


Propozimi im direkt asht ky:

1) Anetaret duhet me paraqite shembuj shkrimit ne te cilat tregohet pjekunia e integriteti i tyne i kahut te djathte. 

2) Ata mund te pranohen perkohesisht si anetare te ri vetem me voten e te gjithe anetareve te forumit

3) Anetaret e posapranuem do te jene ne probation per nji kohe te gjate deri sa te fitojne statusin e vertete me pjekunine e tyne intelektuale dhe me integritetin e tyne

(duket si nji organizate ilegale, por une besoj seriozisht ne kete ide sepse vetem trajtimi i thelle dhe serioz gjen rrugezgjidhje te qendrueshme) 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 930
(12/21/01 8:24:07 am)
Reply  Re: e djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Sigurisht qe do te ishte interesante te hapej nje forum i vecante per te djathten.

Por mendoj se i gjithe ky forum eshte pak a shume i te djathtes.

Kam disa dite qe po mendohem per propozimin tend, mesa kam pa ne kete diskutimin tone deri tani jemi shume pak qe deshirojne ta trajtojne kete teme me seriozitet dhe me qellim per te bere dicka konkrete pervec diskutimit.

Gjithsesi kush eshte dakort ne parim apo kundra le te shprehet.

Megjithate une akoma nuk e kam te qarte sesi mendon ta realizosh konkretisht kete ide.

Te bejme nje faqe te re interneti?

Ti kerkojme perkrahjen organizatoreve te ketij forumi per te hapur ketu nje teme te vecante per te djathten?

Une jam i hapur per cdo propozim dhe diskutim.

Shnet Anton!



reflektim10
Anetar i ri
Posts: 28
(12/21/01 10:23:26 am)
Reply  Re: e djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ne pergjigje te propozimit per krijimin e nje organizate te djathte.

Une pak a shume kam idene e Antonit per hapjen e nje faqeje ne Internet, mundesisht ne formen e nje publikimi periodik (mujor, tre mujor ???) ku te kete artikuj qe te trajtojne temen nga te gjithe aspektet

Ky publikim te bazohet mbi pervojen dhe materialet e deritanishme te ketij forumi, por te jete shume i perzgjedhur dhe strikt ne perzgjedhjen e shkrimeve duke respektuar disa standarte qe t'i japin besueshmeri dhe vlera shkrimeve (Nuk eshte veshtire te formulohen disa kritere)

Veshtire mendoj une do te jete se do te duhet nje fare "komisioni i vogel" per zgjedhjen dhe seleksionimin e shkrimeve gje qe e parafytyroj te veshtire pasi seicili prej nesh mund te mendoje se idete e tij jane me te mirat

Administratoret e forumit mund ta kryenin kete rol por problemi eshte se ne nuk i njohim kualifikimet dhe fushen qe ata jane te specializuar per te pasur nje fare sigurie ne objektivitetin e zgjedhjes se shkrimeve

Ideja ime eshte qe ky komision te sherbeje si filter per te zgjedhur nje sasi te caktuar shkrimesh dhe me pas keto shkrime te vihen nen voten e anetareve te forumit per te publikuar me ne fund ato shkrime qe i bejne jehone shumices se pjesmarresve te forumit

Kjo mendoj eshte me e realizueshme se sa krijimi i nje organizate e cila nuk mund te egzistoje pa kontaktin fizik, njerezor 

leshai
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 93
(12/21/01 11:17:09 am)
Reply  E Djathta Virtuale
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Mendoj se meqe Interneti na ofron mundesine e diskutimeve dhe shkembimit te mendimeve edhe pse nuk kemi fonde ose edhe pse nuk mundemi me u takue. 

Ndoshta hapi i pare do te ishte hapja e nji seksioni te vecante ne kete forum, ku te drejten e publikimit do ta kishin vetem anetaret e "Te Djathtes Virtuale". Ne mund te shkembejme mesazhe me njani tjetrin ne lidhje me anetaret e rij perpara se me u dhane atyne te drejten e publikimit

Dy sugjerime do te kisha:

1. Gjatesia e mesazheve do te ishte mire me qene e shkurte - nji ose dy paragrafe

2. Postimi i shkrimeve te marruna neper libra, gazeta, studime, etj. do ti ishte i shkurte gjithashtu - pra vetem ato pjese qe ilustrojne mendimin e postuesit te mesazhit 

Besoj se mesazhet e shkurta e bajne debatin ma dinamik dhe ma te lehte sepse asht e veshtire me lexue artikuj te tane. 
Por duke qene se artikujt e plote munden me qene te nevojshem per lexuesin, atehere autori mundet me dhane referenca ose me postue artikullin e plote mbas kerkeses se nji anetari.

Per mendimin tim ne mundemi me fillue me nji teme konkrete, p.sh.

Cfare asht e djathta?

Cdo anetar mundet me pru mendimet e tij rreth te djathtes. Do te ishte mire me ba pak kerkim ne librat politike dhe me e klasifikue te djathten me drejtesi - pra afersisht me nocionet e te djathtes ne boten perendimore

Tema e dyte mund te ishte,
Ku qendron e Djathta Shqiptare ne lidhje me te djathten perendimore? 
(Nji nga problemet qe kam vu re asht se disa e konsiderojne Monarkine te Djathte. Une nuk pajtohem me kete nocion sepse monarkia asht kunder pluralizmit. )

Nejse, Pra a asht e Djathta Shqiptare e djathte apo e majte. Republikanet amerikane duket se mendojne se e djathta ne shqipni asht Partia Republikane, e cila asht ne anen e djathte te PD

Gjithashtu mendoj se do te ishte e aresyeshme per anetaret e "Te Djathtes Virtuale" me aplikue disa rregulla. Njifaresoj Betimit si "Mafia Wise-Guys". 

E kam fjalen per heqjen dore te debateve ne lidhje me preferencat Krahinore, Fetare dhe me preferencat ne lidhje me partite e ndryshme ne kualiconin e djathte. Kjo jo vetem ne seksionin e te djathtes por ne pergjithesi neper formumet shqiptare. Pra me e ba Identitetin e te Djathtes dicka sa ma Gjithe-Shqiptare

Kjo, mendoj une, do te sillte diskutime qe ndihmojne ne marrjen e fuqise se se djathtes. Ky duhet te jete qellimi yne (simbas meje) - Marrja ne dore e Fuqise nga e djathta. Kjo realizohet vetem me bashkim dhe unitet ne lidhje me qellimin. Kjo nuk dmth. se anetaret duhet me mendue te gjithe njisoj, ajo do te ishte shkatarruese, por duhet me pase nji qelim - rrezimin e socialisteve

P.S.
Une jam shume serioz rreth kesaj ide! 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 931
(12/21/01 1:59:22 pm)
Reply  Re: E Djathta Virtuale
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Dhe une jam shume serioz ne kete ide.

Kjo nuk diskutohet.

Per fat te keq ne kete moment nuk kam shume kohe por do te mendohem.

Por nje gje dua ta heq se une e urrej anonimitetin se me duket vetja si spiun.

Une quhem Anton Ashta dhe jam linde e rrite ne Tirane, por me prinder shkodran dhe jam i lidhur shume shpirterisht me ate qytet( pa asnje krenari te rreme).
Cilido prej jush qe deshiron te dije dicka me shume per mua jam i gatshem ti jap pergjigje ne e-mail privat(anton1as@yahoo.de)

Ju pershendes

Anton!

----------


## Anton

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 951
(1/7/02 3:42:20 am)
Reply  Me duket se te djathtet u cmenden perfundimisht
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Kryetari i PDK-së, Bushati: Të krijohet poli i tretë i politikës
Partia Demokristiane, Partia e Legalitetit dhe Partia Balli Kombëtar me kryetar Selfon do
të krijojnë një grupim parlamentar me emrin Grupi "Bashkimi për Demokraci".

Lëvizja e dy gjigandëve të politikës, Nanos dhe Berishës, të cilët kanë rënë në një ujdi
për të ndarë "tortën" e sofrës së pas 24 qershori, ka zgjuar idenë e krijimit të një
grupimi të tretë politik brenda parlamentit. Kryetari i PDK-së zoti Zef Bushati ka hedhur
idenë e krijimit të një grupi parlamentar me emrin "Bashkimi për Demokraci" dhe ku do të
futen në seancën me të parë parlamentare të këtij viti, katër deputetët e Partisë Lëvizja
e Legalitetit me kryetar zotin Spahia si dhe deputeti i PDK-së Nikollë Lesi, pasi rregullorja
e parlamentit e ka si kusht që duhet të jenë minimumi pesë deputetë për të formuar një
grup parlamentar. Pas ikjes së deputetit Sali Shehu nga rradhët e legalistëve dhe
zgjedhjes së tij anëtar i Këshillit Kombëtar të PD-së, grupi prej katër deputetësh i zotit
Spahia nuk mund të formojë grup parlamentar, prandaj zoti Bushati me zhdërvjelltësi
hodhi në tregun politik idenë e formimit të këtij grupi të ri, duke dhënë votën e deputetit
demokristian Lesi.

Siç mësohet Gjykata Kushtetuese pas dy ditësh do të jap një vendim në lidhje me
kerkesën e Presidentit Meidani për mosmiratimin e katër dekretëve, porse ka mundësi të
bëjë edhe një interpretim për mundësinë e rikandidimit për President të zotit Berisha
(natyrisht pa e përmendur me emër), pasi Kushtetuta ka hyrë në fuqi, pas zgjedhjes dy
herë të Berishës. Sipas neneve të Dispozitave Kushtetuese që ishin në fuqi deri me
miratimin e Kushtetutës, nuk lejohej që një njeri të zgjidhej më shumë se dy herë
President i Republikës. Kësisoj, meqë kryetari Nano po kërkon që Presidenti të miratohet
nga populli, atëhere i ka lënë një derë të hapur edhe Berishës për të rikandiduar. Porse
edhe grupi parlamentar "Bashkimi për Demokraci", nisur nga rezultatet e 29 qershorit
1997 për formën e regjimit, ka vendosur që të shpallë kandidaturën e Leka Zogut për
President të Republikës. Pra deri tani, sipas informacioneve nga partitë politike,
kandidatë për Presidentë mund të jenë Fatos Nano, Rexhep Meidani, Sali Berisha dhe
Leka Zogu.

Në lidhje me incidentin e ndodhur në Lezhë të shtunën, ku në restorantin e qytetarit
Selman Sula, sipas policisë, është qëlluar gjashtë herë me pistoletë nga kryebashkiaku
Gjok Jaku, bashkia sqaron 

Kryebashkiaku: Kjo është lojë e drejtorit të policisë Zaçe

Ditën e shtunë në qytetin e Lezhës, në restorantin e qytetarit Selman Sula, gjatë një
dreke familjare, ku ishte prezent edhe kryetari i Bashkisë së qytetit të Lezhës, zoti Gjok
Jaku është qëlluar gjashtë herë me pistoletë në mes të restorantit. Policia e Lezhës
sqaroi për median se autori i incidentit është kryebashkiaku i Lezhës për të cilin kanë
filluar hetimet nga prokuroria si dhe i është marrë pistoleta në polici për të bërë hetimet
e domosdoshme, sipas ligjit. Ky është pak a shumë sqarimi i Ministrisë së Rendit Publik,
kurse versioni i kryetarit të bashkisë së Lezhës është tjetër. Ai sqaron se kjo është një
lojë e drejtorit të Policisë së Lezhës, Ilir Zace, i cili është një kryepolic i degjeneruar dhe
shkelës i ligjit. Ai këtë incident e ka transmetuar për median me qëllimin e vetëm për të
diskretituar rolin e kryebashkiakut-shprehet Jaku, porse e verteta mbetet se unë nuk
kam qëlluar me pistoletë.Pistoletën e kam në brez dhe nuk ma ka marrë asnjëri, prandaj
drejtori i policisë Zaçe të mos gënjejë publikun.Kolonel Zaçe mbetet një sharlatan
,prandaj i kemi kërkuar disa herë kryeministrit shkarkimin e tij nga detyra. Unë këtë
akuzë të skraparlliut Zaçe do ta ndjek në rrugë ligjore. I.Z. 




© Koha Jone 2001 All Rights reserved 


Per fat te keq nuk kam kohe ta komentoj me gjate kete lajm

shnet Anton! 

rycki2001
Moderator
Posts: 354
(1/7/02 2:56:12 pm)
Reply  E DJATHTA ??? JO VETEM KAQ....
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Është ndoshta tema më rrahur në këtë forum. Sepse ndoshta është thembra e Akilit e Shqiperise së sotme. Nuk dua të perseris ato që janë stërthënë. Në ringjalljen e së djathtes shqiptare jemi dhe duhet te jemi te gjithë të interesuar. Bile pak me larte diskutantë të ndryshëm janë shprehur edhe ide shume te mira dhe reale. Ne nuk jemi as Bushati dhe as Selfo. Dhe e djathta është nje nocion shumë me i thellë se dy apo tre emra. Ne fund te fundit e djathta per shqiptaret do te thotë ajo shtresë e nacionalizmes shqiptare e privuar nga mendim apo vendim marrja.

Po çfarë do i ofronte nje e djethtë e vertet popullit shqiptar ?


·        Dinjitetin e humbur
·        Qetësinë
·        Nje ekonomi të fortë
·        Një diplomaci që të siguroj veç aleatë
·        Një vend të nderuar në familjen evropiane e atë te Kombeve
·        Punë dhe arsim për të gjithë....
Fantazi? Kurrsesi. Kush e njeh sadopak historinë e Shqiperisë e di që e djathta në Shqipëri ka bërë gjera që nuk mund të harrohen lehtë.

Hapa konkretë

Nuk është vështirë të hapësh një faqe interneti si pikë takimi të intelektualëve që me të vërtet mund të shkëmbejnë mendimet e tyre për mbarëvajtjen e Shqipërisë.(Mendim i shprehur edhe nga Reflektim10, Leshaj etj)Ky si fillim. Por mund te konkretizohen perpjekjet nepermjet organizimit te nje shoqate apo diçka te tillë. Asgje nuk perjashtohet per nje qëllim të mirë....Veçse duhet kurajo, kurajo dhe prap kurajo.

Nëse e ndjeni nder te jeni shqiptar, sot vendi ynë ka nevoj për ndihmë....Nëse nuk mundeni të bëni shumë atherë bëni pak....Veç mos e harroni për fare....
Ju përshendes dhe ju uroj të gjithëve
Rycki



burimuji
Deputet
Posts: 316
(1/7/02 7:41:36 pm)
Reply  > E djathta DUHET RI-BERE !
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 TIRANE (7 janar) - Kryetari i Partisë Lëvizja e Legalitetit, Ekrem Spahia proteston ndaj Partisë Demokratike, në lidhje me Sali Shehun që është bërë anëtar i Këshillit Kombëtar, të kësaj partie. Ndërkohë që sipas Spahisë ai është një nga përfaqësuesit e kryesisë legaliste. "Partia Demokratike ka bërë veprim të gabuar dhe nuk ka treguar të vërtetën mbi këtë problem" u shpreh Spahia. Sipas tij drejtuesve të PD-së i është kërkuar të marrin masat për Sali Shehun i cili është dhe deputet t' i rikthehet legalistëve. "Unë jam anëtar i Këshillit Kombëtar të PD-së dhe jo i legalistëve. Jam deputet i kësaj partie dhe jam caktuar në këtë drejtim po nga kjo parti", u shpreh vetë Sali Shehu në lidhje me këto akuza që janë ngritur mbi të. dxh/ko (BalkanWeb) 

burimuji
Deputet
Posts: 321
(1/8/02 9:13:58 pm)
Reply  Hajde gjeje te Verteten !
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
www.zeripopullit.com/arki.../poli3.htm

Berisha kundër PLL: Nuk dua mbretin. Dua vetë të jem i parë.

TIRANE -Konflikti mes PD dhe PLL, apo më saktë mes Berishës dhe Ekrem Spahisë nuk e ka zanafillën në debatin e zhvilluar për shkak të përfshirjes nga ana e Berishës në Këshillin Kombëtar të PD, të deputetit, anëtarit të Këshillit Kombëtar të PLL, Sali Shehu. Konflikti mes Berishës dhe PLL ka filluar që herët. Berisha e ka të vështirë të konceptojë bashkëjetesën me një parti mbretërore, e cila si qëllim të saj final nuk ka republikën parlamentare, apo edhe presidenciale, por ka mbretërinë.

Pra Berisha nuk e përtyp dot faktin që të ketë aleancë me një parti që kërkon rikthimin e mbretit, nuk e përtyp dot faktin që të ketë një mbret në krye, sado i dobët të jetë ai, në rastin e pamundur të një monarkie kushtetonjëse. Për këtë arësye Berisha ka vendosur të hedhë vicka, ka vendosur të tensionojë situatën brenda Bashkimit për Fitore, duke kërkuar me ngulm detyrimin e PLL që të largohet nga koalicioni. Dhe presioni i parë është vjedhja e një deputeti të PLL të zgjedhur në mënyrë të drejtëpërdrejtë. Ndërkohë që pritet të ndërmerren hapa të tjera. Por edhe PLL dhe më konkretisht lideri i saj Spahija, parti kjo më e madhja e këtij koalicioni pas PD së Berishës, ka vendosur që të operojë edhe ajo në linjën e saj. Hapi i parë ka qënë denoncimi i kësaj përçarjeje që po nxit Berisha brenda koalicionit Bashkimi për Fitore. Ndërkohë që si hap të dytë PLL ka përcaktuar mospjesmarrjen në asnjë prej takimeve të liderëve të këtij koalicioni në lidhje me strategjinë që do të ndiqet në takimin e Brukselit dhe qëndrimit që do të mbahet në këtë takim në parlamentin Europian.

PLL ka vendosur të hartojë një platformë të sajën për këtë takim dhe do të paraqitet jo në kuadrin e koalicionit Bashkimi për Fitore, por si një parti parlamentare më vete. Pikërisht në këtë pikë kanë mbërritur marrëdhënjet PD- PLL, vetëm e vetëm për faktin se Berishës i është tiposur me sa duket si gjithnjë në ëndër rikthimi në pushtet, dhe se kthimi i mbretërisë, do ti zinte atij vendin e të parit. Prandaj Berisha e ka të vështirë të përtypë faktin që të ketë madje edhe një mbret në tentativë siç është rasti i Lekës së Zogut.

S.V 

tirana  
Ekonomist
Posts: 990
(1/9/02 9:15:26 am)
Reply  re
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ama po e shkruan Zeri i Popullit eshte e vertete :buzeqeshje:  

vlora67
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 6
(1/9/02 5:36:00 pm)
Reply  E djathta 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Une mendoj se eshte ide e shkelqyer per te organizuar nje grupim te djathte ne internet. Ndoshta mundesite tona jane te vogla per te ndikuar mbi politiken ne Shqiperi, por te pakten te bejme dicka per njeri-tjetrin kendej nga jemi. Ndryshe do te na mbysin komunistet e s'do te ngreme me koke. 

P.sh. mund te krijojme nje liste adresash dhe (ose forum) ku pjesemarresit te jene disi me serioze e te kontrolluar (sic u sygjerua me lart). Ndoshta disa nga ne munt te ndihmojne ne menyra te ndryshme (pune, bursa, letra rekomandimi etj).

Me kuptoni drejt, nuk kam si qellim te frenoj njeri nga te gjithat sa u thane me lart. Thjesht doja te sygjeroja edhe dicka tjeter. 

Pershendetje.



anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 963
(1/10/02 5:07:08 am)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 PD-PLL zgjidhet konflikti

Konflikti midis Partisë Demokratike dhe Partisë Lëvizja e Legalitet, në lidhje me
deputetin Sali Shehu, tanimë është mbyllur. Arsyeja e keqkuptimeve buronte
nga fakti se deputetët e PLL-së nuk e krijonin dot grupin parlamentar, në rast
se evidentohej mungesa e Shehut. Por, pas deklarimeve të Bodes, ky problem
tani u zgjidh dhe legalistët mund ta realizojnë grupin parlamentar.


marre nga gsh

Anton! 

morava
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 2
(1/10/02 11:11:49 pm)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 E djathta institucionale dhe aq me pak e djathta e baskuar ne Shqiperi fatkeqesisht nuk egziston.Kjo per dy arsye kryesore:
1.Lideret e Partive kryesore te djathta.
-E shkuara e dyshimte e tyre.
-Mungesa e transparences dhe kultures politike.
-Etja per pushtet dhe grindjet politike jo te bazuara mbi 
parime themelore te interesave kombetare.
2.Mungesa e nje programi te qarte mbi qeverisjen e ardhshme te vendit.
-Mungesa e nje kushtetute reale e unike per kushtet e vendit.
-Mungesa e nje zgjidhje te ceshtjes se pronave.
-Mungesa e nje programi te perbashket per nxjerjen e vendit nga kriza disa vjecare politike-ekonomike-shoqerore.


anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 967
(1/11/02 4:05:24 am)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Legaliteti refuzon kompromisin e PD për deputetin Sali Shehu

"Deputeti Sali Shehu nuk mund të jetë njëkohësisht në dy struktura partish, por ai ose duhet të jetë i legalistëve, ose i demokratëve". Kështu deklaroi dje, kreu i PLL-së Ekrem Spahia, i cili nënvizoi se "presim përgjigje nga zoti Berisha, në lidhje me këtë problem". Sipas Spahisë, "PLL nuk do të pranojë që Shehu të jetë njëkohësisht përfaqësues në dy parti, sepse ai është i yni". Megjithatë, Spahia tha se nuk dëshëronte në asnjë mënyrë të krijonte keqkuptime me aleatët, "por e vërteta duhet thënë në mënyrë të sinqertë dhe reale".



Dhe konfuzioni eshte i plote.

Anton!

----------


## Anton

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 979
(1/17/02 10:50:59 am)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 TIRANE (17 Janar) - Partia Republikane deklaroi sot se pesë deputetët e saj do të hyjnë në Parlament pas takimit të 24 janarit në Bruksel. Lajmi është dhënë nga lideri republikan, Fatmir Mediu në një konferencë për shtyp. Sipas tij, "Partia Republikane gjykon se hapja e negociatave me Bashkimin Europian është jetike për vendin dhe"detyron politikën shqiptare të plotësojë dhe zbatojë me rigorozitet të gjitha detyrimet dhe këshillat e BE". Mediu së bashku me deputetët Neritan Alibali, Maksim Begeja, Robert Çeku dhe Aleksandër Garuli, formojnë grupin parlamentar të Partisë Republikane. ad/an (BalkanWeb) 

shpresoj qe ky lajm te mos jet ei vertete,

anton! 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 995
(1/18/02 3:55:03 pm)
Reply  Drejtuar te djathteve 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ilirian, Leshai, Shqiptar, ReEdD, shkodra13, Reflektim,Vajze ne USA, Tirana, Kosovar,Brari harrova njeri?

Shpresoj se jo.

Si thoni a nuk eshte fillim i mire qe te njohim njeri-tjetrin personalisht perpara se tia fillojme punes?

Adresen time e kam dhene me siper ju lutem me shkruani,

Anton!

Ps 
se mos po dukem si komandant ; as qe e kam ndermend ,por dikush duhet ta marri inisiativen 

rycki2001
Moderator
Posts: 366
(1/20/02 5:03:30 pm)
Reply  Re: Drejtuar te djathteve 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anton mos me lere mua jashte liste...
Rycki 

Edited by: rycki2001 at: 1/21/02 1:01:30 am

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 1015
(1/22/02 5:11:20 pm)
Reply  Re: Drejtuar te djathteve 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Te djathte dhe nje dite kaloi ku shtangsti eshte kryminister.

E torturuesit u bene me te pasur

Anton! 

rycki2001
Moderator
Posts: 368
(1/23/02 10:41:43 pm)
Reply  E djathta ne Bruksel...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Lideret e BF-së Mediu Berisha e Spahia
TIRANE (23 janar) - Drejtuesit e opozitës shqiptare mbërritën sot në Bruksel dhe pritet që në orën 20.00 ata të takohen me europarlamentaren Doris Pack, të cilës do t' i bëjnë të ditur kërkesat e tyre. Përfaqësuesit e opozitës, Fatmir Mediu, Teodor Laço, Ekrem Spahija, Shpëtim Rroqi janë duke diskutuar për problemet kryesore, që do të shtrojnë në mbledhjen e nesërme. Kështu do të shtrohet problemi i zgjedhjeve të 24 qershorit, ai i zgjedhjes së Presidentit dhe qeverisje me bazë të gjërë. Pritet që këto probleme t'i shtrohen paraprakisht sonte në një takim Doris Pack. dxh/ko (BalkanWeb) 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 1110
(1/26/02 7:48:18 am)
Reply  Te kalojme prape ne diskutim
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si mendoni per zhvillimet e reja ?

Une mendoj se partite e djathta me djathtas PD duhet te merren me organizimin e demostratave popullore.

Si mendoni?

Anton! 

Edited by: anton1as at: 1/26/02 7:51:18 am

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 1115
(1/27/02 3:47:47 am)
Reply  Re: Te kalojme prape ne diskutim
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Lesi zgjidhet sekretar i përgjithshëm i PDK 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

il.bu 

Deputeti Nikollë Lesi merr në dorë drejtimin e Partisë Demokristiane. Në zgjedhjet e djeshme të kësaj partie ai u konfirmua si sekretar i Përgjithshëm i Partisë Demokristiane me 72 vota pro dhe 3 kundër. Dje në orët e paradites, ka zhvilluar punimet Këshilli kombëtar i Partisë Demokristiane, disa ditë para largimit të Bushatit në detyrën e re të ambasadorit në Vatikan. Kështu pas votimeve të këtij këshilli u përcaktua kryesia e re e Partisë Demokristiane, ku postin më të rëndësishëm e mori Nikollë Lesi, i cili u caktua sekretar i Përgjithshëm duke marrë më shumë vota. Gjithashtu, një numër të madh votash (68 pro dhe 7 kundër) ka marrë edhe intelektuali i spikatur, Kujtim Gjuzi, i cili u zgjodh nënkryetar i PDK-së, për Marrëdhëniet me Publikun. Ndërsa në postin e nënkryetarit për ekonominë u zgjodh Sokol Frroku. Duket se zgjedhja e Lesit në postin kryesor, do t'i japë zhvillimeve brenda partisë një shtytje të re. Vetë Lesi ka deklaruar se do të synojë renditjen e PDK-së në majat e politikës shqiptare, midis 3-4 forcave kryesore në vend. Ndërsa nënkryetari Gjuzi ka fituar postin e Genc Ramës i cili është tërhequr me kërkesën e tij.

Dikur kam thene se komunistet e ndershmem duhet te vrasin veten me duket se sot duhet ta perseris per ne te djathtet.

Turp e faqja e zeze!

Nuk e di mire se sherbetor i kujt eshte ai lesi se besoj i shitet atij qe paguan me shume , por eshte nje armik finok i te djathtes e Atdheut.

Deri kur do te duroni e do te duroj ?

Anton!

----------


## Anton

Enip  
Moderator
Posts: 748
(1/28/02 3:43:42 am)
Reply  Re: Te kalojme prape ne diskutim
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Anton te mbeshtes per demostratat popullore qe PD duhet te organizoje.Madje mendoj se eshte çasti i volitshme qe te shfrytezohen pakenaqesite e medha te popullit,si mungesa e dritave,ujit, plus ketu te theksohet vjedhja e votave dhe kerkesa per ndryshime ne Shqiperi.
Keto mendoj se duhet te jene ne thelb te demostratave.

sa per Nikolle Lesin,ai ka ndermend te behet nje "Berluskon" shqiptar,por harron se nuk ka background-in e Berluskonit,por nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje medioker. 

Edited by: Enip   at: 1/28/02 3:45:01 am

i thjeshti
Deputet
Posts: 106
(1/28/02 5:28:38 am)
Reply  Re: Te kalojme prape ne diskutim
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Gazeta e tij para 12 vjetesh ishte 2 faqe,ndersa tani eshte nje nga gazetat autoritative te shqiperise.
Lesit i kane djegur gazeten,e kane keqtrajtuar, e kane penguar por perseri eshte aty.
Mediokerit,era i hedh tej.Mund te jete finok.
Dr.Berlusconi fillimisht tregonte barcaleta neper anijet kroçiera.Nese ky eshte backgroundi i mjaftueshem atehere mund t'a kemi te gjithe.
Nese diçka nuk shkon duhet te luftohet me mjetet qe demokracia jep,dhe jo me dhune. 

Enip  
Moderator
Posts: 756
(1/28/02 8:24:56 am)
Reply  Re: Te kalojme prape ne diskutim
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 edhe mund te jete finok derisa arriti te behet me partine e vete PDK...
do jete kjo parti valle qe do konkuroje me sukses mes PD e PS...

te shohim. 

shkodra13
Moderator
Posts: 223
(1/28/02 12:45:25 pm)
Reply  PDK
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Mendoj se dergimi i Z.Bushatit ambasador ne Vatikan behet per ti liruar vendin e kryetarit te PDK Nikoll Lesit.

Ky i fundit,hyn ne parlament me nje vendim te gjykates,pasi e kishte pranuar vete humbjen!!!

Me pjesmarrjen e tij ne parlament PDK behet nje "parti parlamentare"!!!
Parlamentit i shtohet dhe nje parti "opozitare".
Mendoj se eshte nje tjeter tentative per te mbajtur ne kembe nje parlament te dale nga vjedhja e votes,nepermjet trukeve te tille,qe synojne te japin idene e nje parlamenti pluralist. 

Jerina1
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 7
(2/1/02 2:15:11 pm)
Reply  Nji pyetje.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 C'mendim keni per Partine Demokratike te Reformuar ku marrin pjese Petrit Kalakulla, Dashamir Shehu, Albert Brojka, 
Genc Pollo etj... Me kujtohet te kem lexue nji interviste te Kalakulles (per vitin e ri 2001) si dhe disa artikuj te ndryshem nga ai. Me ka lane pershtypje te mire. 

Emigranti
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 10
(2/1/02 7:38:29 pm)
Reply  Per te djathten
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Të nderuar miq të forumit,

Kam përshtypjen se debati duhet mbështetur me shumë në realitetin konkret se sa në dëshirat apo pozicionimet me partis pris që më shpesh I referohen disa koncepteve të ngurtësuara, ose të idealizuara se sa kontekstit politik aktual. Historikisht dihet që figurativisht e majta dhe e djathta në politikë u lidh me faktin se në parlamentin francez aristokracia ulej djathtas dhe populli (në fakt përfaqesuesit e borgjezisë së re) ulej majtas speakeri-it. Qysh atëhere majtas-djathtas ka ruajtur të njëjtin sens politik, por përbërësit kanë ndryshuar. Disa përbërës janë zhdukur pothuaj krejt nga arena politike (aristokracia), disa përbërës kanë ndruar krah (borgjezia, nga forcë e majtë u zhvendos drejt qendres, derisa pjesë të saj rezultojnë krejt djathtas) etj.etj. Sot rezulton se në vëndet e zhvilluara e majta me te djathten tendojnë të zhvendosen drejt qendrës duke iu afruar njëra-tjetrës. (SHBA, Kanada, etj) Nuk bëhet fjalë për ndryshime të theksuara ideologjike, më shumë se sa ndryshime në menaxhimin e pushtetit, fondeve publike, politikave fiskale dhe privatizimeve etj.etj. Mund të shtjellohen gjërë e gjatë çështje të ndryshme të dallimeve nga pikpamja historike, politike, morale etj, por po nxitoj ta zhvendos skenën në Shqipëri.
1.Cila është e djathta shqiptare sot dhe kush e përfaqëson atë. Realisht e djathta shqiptare sot përbëhet nga pasardhësit e shtresave të pasura të shoqërisë shqiptare të viteve 40 (sigurisht këtu hyjnë edhe ata individë të atij brezi që janë ende gjallë). Pasi kësaj shtrese iu sekuestrua pasuria, (nuk po flas për persekutimet, burgimet, internimet, vrasjet etj që pësoi ajo) dhe nuk duket asnjë shenjë apo vullnet politik i ndokujt që tua restaurojë atyre këtë pasuri, kjo shtrese egziston si kontigjent njerëzor, por krejt e zhveshur nga mjetet ekonomiko-politike për të ndikuar fuqishëm në politikën e sotme shqiptare. Çdo tentativeë e tyre, nëse ka qenë vërtet e tyre dhe jo e dikujt tjetër, për të formuar të paktën një parti që do të përfaqësonte interesat e tyre o ka dështuar plotësisht, o ka rezultuar në ndonjë partizë që po nuk bëri koalicion para-elektoral, nuk hyn dot në parlament. Nisur nga ky vacuum duket sikur PD është përfaqësuesi më i madh i së djathtës. Pyetja është: Sipas koncepteve të sotme a është PD një parti e djathte? Mendoj se jo dhe kjo për shumë arësye. Fakti që PD u krijua si një opozitë ndaj një partie ultra të majtë nuk e bën automatikisht atë forcë të djathtë. PD duket më shumë një parti populiste, që në programin e saj ka më shumë elemente të së majtës se sa të së djathtës. Vetë pesë vjetët e qëndrimit të saj në pushtet treguan se ajo qe e paaftë të ndërmerrte reforma, që ndonëse mund të ishin të dhimbshme dhe me kosto politike për atë vetë, do të ishin një hap i madh drejt rivendosjes së drejtësisë për çështjen e pronës dhe dinjitetit njerëzor në përgjithësi. Mendoj se një gjë e tillë do të kishte ngjallur pakënaqësi në shumë shqiptarë, por me siguri jo aq sa ngjalli rënia e firmave piramidale që tek e fundit i kushtoi pushtetin, pra pati një kosto shumë më të lartë se do të kishte pasur çdo lloj reforme tjetër për rivendosjen e të drejtave të humbura (pronë, dinjitet etj.etj). Vetë antarësia e PD kohët e fundit ka humbur shumë nga kontigjenti i djathtë i mirëfilltë që u deziluzionua prej saj, si me ligjin për pronën, qëndrimin ndaj të përndjekurve politikë etj. Përveç shumë ish-komunistëve, disa prej tyre me pozita të larta në PD, antarësia e sotme përbëhet edhe nga njerëz që ndonëse nuk ishin komunistë, nuk kanë ndonjë lidhje me të djathtën, prërveç të qënurit anti-komunistë. Të qënurit anti-komunist nuk domethene se je i djathtë. Antikomunistë kanë qenë të gjithë të majtët demokratikë, historikisht, por të majtë se të majtë kanë qenë. Që këtej pergjigja logjike e pyetjes: A mund të vijë në pushtet e djathta në Shqipëri është JO. Të paktën për 10  15 vjet. Sepse në Shqipëri në pushtet do të jetë o PD, o PS. Asnjëra prej tyre nuk është e djathtë. Nëse PD fiton zgjedhjet e rradhës, kurdo qofshin ato, dhe i jep ndonjë Ministri Ballit, apo Legalitetit, apo Republikanëve (po i quaj si të djathtë edhe këta) kjo nuk do të thotë se në pushtet ka erdhur e djathta. Që të mos keqkuptohemi, e gjitha kjo nuk është dëshira ime (e cila është shumë e ndryshme prej kësaj), këtu të çon shqyrtimi i realitetit shqiptar.
2. Ka gjasa që e djathta shqiptare të rigjallërohet prej pasanikëve të rinj. Por kjo do kohë. Për paradoks edhe ndonjë që ka hyrë në politikë si i majtë, pasi të verë para mirë, mund të kthehet i djathtë. Në mos vetë ai, të bijtë e tij do të zhvendosen djathtas, sepse është në logjikën e gjërave. Një faktor tjetër që e rigjallëron të djathtën është shtresa e mesme, që historikisht pothuaj nuk ka egzistuar në Shqipëri. Kur shtresa e mesme të mund të përcaktojë jetën politike në Shqipëri vetëm atëhere do të mund të flasim për të djathtë reale dhe të konsiderueshme në elektorat. Sot në Shqipëri ligjin e bëjnë një turmë çapaçulësh që kanë për moto: Aman vetëm pajtohuni juve, se ne skërkojmë as ujë as drita (Se çfarë lezeti mazokist ndjejnë kur e thonë këtë, skam arritur ndonjëhere ta marr vesh), ose një turmë të papunësh që ngrysen e gëdhihen nëpër mitingje të ashtuquajtura proteste kundër qeverisë (qeveria sdëgjon hiç nga ai vesh). Këto dy lloj turmash të ndryshme në dukje, por të njëjta në thelb, votojnë o për PS, o për PD dhe fatkeqësisht për sa kohë do të jenë çapaçulë, ose të papunë nuk mund të jenë kontigjent i së djathtës.

Më falni se u zgjata ca si shumë, por subjekti është i pafund. Për ta mbyllur do të thosha edhe njëherë Suksesi i të djathtës në Shqipëri nuk është çështje librash, artikujsh, apo idealistësh. E djathta në Shqipëri do ta thotë fjalën e vet vetëm kur të konsolidohet shtresa e mesme dhe ajo e pasur. Kjo do kohë, por asnjëherë nuk është vonë për të filluar diçka të mirë.


ReEdD  
Administrator
Posts: 802
(2/1/02 11:29:37 pm)
Reply  Re: Per te djathten
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Emigrant ne shume gjera jam komplet dakort me ty. Madje ne shume poste te mia jam munduar te shpjegoj bindjet e mia dhe realitetin shqiptar. Por per fat te keq jo gjithmone njerezit kuptojne se cilet jane ne te vertete dhe se cfare bindjesh kane. Gjithmone behet nje konfuzion midis te djathtes se vertete dhe asaj shqiptare, midis te djathtes teorike dhe asaj praktive, midis te djathtes antike (nese mund ta quaj keshtu) dhe asaj bashkekohore.
Ne Shqiperi nuk ekziston asnje force politike e djathte sipas parimeve bashkekohore perendimore, Arsya eshte teper e thjeshte. Mungon tabani mbeshtetes. Si mund te krijohet ai? Duke krijuar diferencimin shoqeror, pra klasen e mesme dhe te pasur. Por duhet kohe ashtu sic e ke thene edhe ti, pra gjerat nuk behen me susta apo levizje revolucionare.
PD-ja e mori pushtetin si pasoje e nje levizje populiste dhe per pasoje nuk mund te prisnim reforma drastike te cilat nuk do ti perkrahte nje shumice derrmuese ndofta mbi 80-90% e popullsise ne ate kohe. Nje qeveri e tille do ti kishte ditet e numeruara dhe per pasoje komunistet do te riktheheshin shume shpejt ne pushtet. Por kjo gje e pati sherrin me vone ashtu sic e the edhe ti. Te mos harrojme qe "Terapia shock" u kritikua nga te gjithe. Megjithate per hir te se vertetes duhet thene qe nga vendet e Europes Lindore vetem Polonia dhe Shqiperia ishin ato vende qe pranuan te benin liberalizimin e ekonomise dhe kalimin ne ekonomine e tregut ne menyre te menjehershme dhe jo graduale si pjesa tjeter e lindjes.
Prandaj si pasoje e kesaj llogjika ta thote qe nuk mund te prisje nje parti te mirefillte te djathte ne ate kohe.

Por te vime tek e tashmja. Perseri kerkohet qe te kalohet ne populizem me kerkesat per mitingje proteste per pune, uje e drita. Dmth, te shpjegohem me qarte. Nuk jam kunder ketyre protestave, por PD-ja dhe e djathta nuk ka pse te merret me organizimin e tyre. Punetoret kane organizatat e tyre sic jane sindikatat dhe ti organizojne ato. Nje parti e djathte nuk duhet te gjeje kurre mbeshtetje tek sindikatat pasi ato jane si mina me sahat. Pra nese individi nuk eshte i kenaqur me gjendjen aktuale le te dale ne rruge per hesap te tij dhe te protestoje. 
Nese PD-ja do te protestoje ka plot motive te tjera ku me e rendesishmja eshte dhunimi i votave te 24 qershorit. Drashkovici me qindra mijera beogradas protestoi per 8 muaj me rradhe per cdo dite dhe nate ne -20 celcius. Pollo nuk donte te bente gjimnastiken e mengjesit.

Por tani mbetet problemi tek klasa mbeshtetese e nje partie te djathte. Te pasurit e sotem ashtu sic e ke thene edhe ti Emigrant detyrimisht heret apo vone do te kalojne djathtas. PD-ja detyrimisht duhet te spostohet djathtas, por jo duke bertitur kundra komunisteve si ne 92-in, por duke shpallur nje program te qarte dhe te detajuar deri ne imtesi per te reformuar komplet sistemin ekonomik dhe financiar te shtetit. Ketu duhet te luajne nje rol te madh specialistet dhe intelektualet qe ka kjo parti. Pra duhet tja bejne te qarte tregtarit, afarisiti, biznesmenit etj se cfare favoresh i siguron e djathta ne rast se merr pushtetin. NJe trasparence e plote e ketij programi detyrimisht do te beje qe pjesa e pasur, dhe ata qe aspirojne qe te behen te tille ti afrohen ketij krahu. Madje ashtu sic e thate edhe Ju do te kete te majte qe do ti bashkangjiten te djathtes. A ka mundesi qe pronare kompanish, fabrikash, televizionesh apo internetesh qe sot mbeshtesin dhe financojne te majten ne nje te ardhme te vijne djathtas pasi atje do te shohin lehtesine ne expansionin e biznesit dhe te mbrojtjes se interesave te tyre? Ky duhet te jete qellimi kryesor i te djathtes dhe e ardhmja e saj, ideologjia dhe prakticiteti i saj.

Edhe nje here jam teper dakort me ty. 

uragani
Anetar i ri
Posts: 12
(2/2/02 1:00:19 am)
Reply  Re: Per te djathten
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 D.m.th. derisa "te behem me leke" duhet te mbeshtese dhe rrjedhimish te votoje per te majten ("ne rangun ne te cilin bej pjese") sepse ajo mbrone interesat e mia. Me falni per injorancen por jam ca i vonuar dhe i kuptoje gjerat me vonese.
Emigrant!
Je me i afte nga une per ti analizuar problemet dhe me binde per ato qe thua. Une nga natyra jam ca pensimist e pasi ju lexova u bera me teper.
Vete pseudonimi juaj flet per shpresat qe ka Shqiperia, shume larg po me duken.....
Fatkeqesisht jam dakort me ty................ 




tirana  
Ekonomist
Posts: 1077
(2/2/02 3:00:24 am)
Reply  Partia Demokratike e Reformuar
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Partia Demokratike e Reformuar eshte nje grup pacaçosh,te etur per pushtet,te cilet,perdhosin fjalen DEMOKRATIKE.

Qe nje parti apo program apo ndermarrje apo grupnjerezish te jete i reformuar,lypset te na beje te ditur keto reforma.

E reformat e PDR-se jane :mace e verdhe: radhti kundrejt PD-se e kryetarit te saj.
Genc Pollo nuk sfidoi Berishen se e hengri malli per Shqiperine por se vuan nga superbia e eshte njeri i ulet. 

shkodra13
Moderator
Posts: 232
(2/2/02 5:54:56 am)
Reply  e djathta-e majta...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Edhe une jam shprehur se te jesh antikomunist s'do te thote te jesh automatikisht i djathte.Mund te jesh p.sh.edhe socialist apo socialdemokrat.

Shpesh here degjoj "te djathte" te flasin kunder PS,por me pikepamje kryekeput te majta,apo "te majte" qe ne realitet preferojne "kapitalizmin e eger"(gjithashtu duhet bere pyetja:A eshte PS e majte?A eshte per ligje sociale?A eshte e majte e mirefillte apo thjesht nje grup njerezish qe zoterojne pushtetin dhe me te majten e lidh vetem e kaluara dhe parullat e sotme?)

Mendoj se e djathta dhe e majta,duke qene se sot ndryshimet ideologjike jane gati inekzistente,dallohen ne menyren si e konceptojne raportin shtet-shoqeri,sa duhet te kontrolloje shteti e sa duhet te kontrolloje shoqeria.E djathta udhehiqet nga :"me pak shtet,me shume shoqeri",ku shteti ze vend sa me pak ne jeten shoqerore e kontrollon vetem te domosdoshmen si mbrojtjen,politiken monetare,politiken e jashteme etj.Si rrjedhoje ne nje shoqeri udhehequr nga e djathta ka rendesi te madhe respektimi i prones private e iniciativa e individeve apo grupeve.

Shpesh here jeten politike shqiptare nuk e shoh si ndeshje mes se djathtes e se majtes. 

burimuji
Deputet
Posts: 397
(2/2/02 9:17:49 am)
Reply  > E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Me vjen jashtezakonisht mire qe po gjej ne forum opinione me taban, e jo vetem deshira e endrra me sy hapur. 

Edhe une jam i mendimit se e djathta e mirefillte nuk duket ende ne "horizont" - shihni iu lutem edhe te perndjekurit, te internuarit, te cpronesuarit, mosperfilljen ndaj tyre - ata kerkojne te drejtat elementare, te cilat e majta i ka per zemer - ky pra eshte nje nga paradokset dhe nje nga rjedhojat e vepres mizore antikombetare te sistemit komunist totalitar.

Nuk dua te ndalem ne "gabimet" e PD-se kur mori pushtetin, e pse e si e dorezoi ate; me ka bere pershtypje rruga qe u ndoq per mbajtjen e pushtetit me vegla diku "qorre" e diku "qorr me vese", deri edhe ne lumpen, duke anashkaluar njerezit specialiste e profesioniste, pra te zanatit. Eleminimi klasor e politik eshte nje nga tiparet thelbesore te nje force politike ekstremiste. PD beri ate qe Partia Komuniste beri pas luftes (kjo e fundit me faza e gradualisht sepse kishte mesimet e Leninit e Titos). Mungesa e rolit dhe ekompetences humbi besimin ne administrate, ndaj shtetit, i hoqi atij kuptimin "prinderor" etatist me te cilin shqiptaret ishin mesuar per nje gjysem shkeulli, sidomos kur zhvatja e pervetesimi po kryhej nga "demokratet". ... Nga demokratet kaloi te specialistet, e prej ketyre pritet te kaloje te demokratet, e keshtu me radhe. Dikush ne forum ka permendur topin: rendesi per PS-PD ka qe topi te jete midis tyre - that's the bloody question!

Shqiptaret (por jo Shqiptari), me zgjuarsine e tyre instinktive, e kane mare vesh lojen, e pane mjaft mire kush jane pushtetare e opozitare me rolet respektive, gje qe kulminoi me Brukselin. Nuk e kam fjalen as tek "deshtimi" i takimit e as tek "rrahja" e hotelit. Aty u pa qarte se koha e ketyre politikaneve kishte marre fund, dhe ky ishte mesazhi thelbesor i Brukselit. 

Ndaj u frikesuan tej mase si Nano ashtu dhe Berisha - roli i tyre ishte i ezauruar, ishin kthyer nga bezdisesh ne anakronike, qelbes te frymes politike shqiptare. Ndaj i dhane doren njeri-tjetrit, ndaj Berisha pranoi futjen ne kuvend, ndaj bene "debatin" televiziv, ndaj problemet i trajtuan ne plan individual, ndaj fokusohen fiktivisht ndaj problemit president, ndaj ... Ata jane si vellezerit siameze, nuk mund te rrojne duke eleminuar njeri-tjetrin, perkundrazi. 

Ata dhe sera e tyre mund ta zgjasin edhe pak jeten e tyre politike, mund ta shtyjne edhe disa kohe, por jane te destinuar te perendojne, sepse koha e tyre eshte e shkuar. Keta e mbajne peng politiken e shtetin shqiptar; nuk kane parime, nuk njohin integritet e dinjitet, vetem prapaskena te turpshme, me pasoja per Shqiptaret e Shqiperine. Zgjedhja qe ata po bejne eshte qe ta perfundojne jeten politike me turp e faqe te zeze.

E Ramizi - pis e puz i zi - nenqesh me qesendi ... 

ReEdD  
Administrator
Posts: 805
(2/2/02 9:51:13 pm)
Reply  Re: > E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Burimuji ne shume gjera keni te drejte dhe ju mbeshtes. Kemi shume pika te perbashketa, por edhe disa te tjera qe i shohim disi ndryshe. Nuk dua qe ta merrni si replike timen ndaj tuajen, megjithese cfaredo debati apo replike qe mund te kem me ju apo me persona si puna juaj me sjell kenaqesi, pasi mundohem te mendoj dhe te reflektoj me mire. Fatkeqesisht ne jeten reale veshtire se mund te gjesh ne te njejtin vend disa persona qe kane nje formim te duhur per te diskutuar dhe rrahur mendime.
Sic e kam thene edhe ne tema te tjera, nje problem per njerezit ne pergjithesi eshte qe nuk i kuptojne bindjet e tyre politike. Ka te majte qe thone jam i djathte dhe e anasjellta, por qe me ato qe thone pergenjeshtrojne veten e tyre.
E djathta eshte nje kompleks bindjesh ku duhet te besosh fort ne ato. Per mua kane qene te tjeret qe e vune re ate gje, teper heret ne moshe dhe une me vone u ndergjegjesova se ku besoja.

Pra sic e kam thene edhe ne tema te tjera duhen ndare disa koncepte. Mbi te gjitha koncepti "i djathte" sipas atij perendimor bashkekohor dhe "i djathte" sipas atij shqiptar. Flas nen kontekstin e realitetit dhe jo te ideve, pasi nen kete te fundit nuk duhet te kete ndryshime midis du "te djathtave" qe permenda pak me siper.

Ate, perendimor bashkekohor, une dhe shume te tjere e kemi permendur ne shume tema dhe kemi per ta permendur ne te ardhmen.
Gjithashtu e njejta gje ka ndodhur edhe me ate shqiptar. Mbi 90% te gjerave shumica jone ka qene dakort, por ka akoma disa divergjenca.
Ajo me e madhja eshte gjykimi qe i behet PD-se dhe Berishes. Une e kam thene shpesh here qe Berisha nuk i perket komplet bindjeve te mia, por une nuk kam alternative tjeter. Ne c'sens e them kete gje?

Dihet dhe e kemi thene shpesh here qe e djathta reale nuk ekziston ne Shqiperi, por ama nuk jemi koshiente qe ka edhe nje te djathte relative krahas asaj absolute. Dhe kjo eshte PD-ja, pra partia qe qendron me djathtas gjithe partive te tjera. Ky eshte realiteti dhe nese gjykojme ne baze te tij duhet ta pranojme kete fakt.
Berisha nga sa hyri ne politike dhe deri tani ka bere shume gabime, padyshim, por ama gabimi me i madh sipas meje ka qene marrja persiper e te gjitha gabimeve dhe deshtimeve qe ndodhen ne ate parti apo ne spektrin politik qe perfaqesonte. 

Ok Ai nuk eshte adapt dhe ka qene komunist dhe drejton me metoda komuniste, po e marrim per te vertete kete gje, por harrojme bashkepunetoret e tij me te afert, te cilet ai nuk i zgjodhi per iu bashkangjiten gjate precesit demokratik. Ata te gjithe kaluan majtas. Jane me qindra emra dhe ju besoj se i dini. Te gjithe cfare u shkeputen nga ai dhe revokonin rilindjen e se djathtes kaluan majtas. Madje edhe brezi i ri i politikaneve. Meta, Majko, Rama, Pollo, etj etj etj. Kjo gje natyrshem e beri PD-ne partine me te djathte te vendit, megjithese akoma qendron larg konceptit "i djathte"sipas asaj qe permenda me siper.

Ketu ndodh i gjithe konfuzioni. Perplasen idealistet me realistet. Te paret kerkojne te djathten ideale, ate konservatore, borgjeze, pasanike, industriale etj, ndersa te dytet kerkojne te djathten reale, pra PD-ne si e vetmja parti qe i afrohet te djathtes se vertete.

Percarja qe ndodh ne keto dy rryma e dobeson rezultanten, apo ate qe kerkohet nga te gjithe te djathtet, Bashkimin e se Djathtes dhe per pasoje perfiton krahu i kundert.

Shprehur me qarte, nese une nuk votoj per PD-ne, detyrimisht fiton PS-ja. Nje abstenim i imi eshte nje vote per PS-ne.

Cilat jane alternativat?

Dy per mendimin tim. Njera do te ishte krijimi i nje partie te djathte sipas koncepteve perendimore, bashkekohore, ndersa tjetra do te ishte perkrahja e PD-se dhe lidershipit te saj duke e detyruar dhe ndergjegjesuar ate qe te spostohet gradualisht drejt alternatives se mesiperme.

Pra te mos harrojme qe gabimet qe beri PD-ja u kryen me teper per shkak te keshilltareve te keqinj qe lidershipi kishte prane, ajo elite politikanesh te korruptuar, pa karakter qe me vone u shkeputen nga PD-ja. Une mendoj qe sot kjo parti eshte shume me e shendoshe se me pare, pasi nga gjiri i saj u shkeputen te gjithe ata spurthjake te pandergjegjshem qe enderronin vetem karriere dhe pasuri. Sikur vendin e ketyre ta zinin persona te tjere, intelektuale te zote me pikpamje te djathta (pasi ka edhe te zote me pikpamje te majta si te lartpermendurit), atehere PD-ja do te spostohej djathtas dhe atehere do te realizoheshin deshirat dhe ambicjet e klasave te shtypura nen komunizem apo majtizem.

Por ketu lind problemi tjeter. Ku do te mbeshtetet kjo e djathte, ose me sakte kush do ta mbeshtese? Mos harroni se jo te gjithe te persekutuarit politike ishin pronare, por nje pjese e madhe e tyre kane qene komuniste me bindje dhe qe u persekutuan si pasoje e luftes se berrylave.
Ish pronareve duhet tu shtohen edhe klasa e pronareve te rij, biznesmeneve, industrialisteve, afaristeve, tregatereve dhe atyre qe aspirojne te behen te tille. Pra kjo parti e djathte, PD-ja apo kushdo tjeter qofte , cfare alternativash i ofron? Vetem kur kjo shtese e popullsise te afrohet drejt se djathtes, atehere do te shohim nje fizionomi tjeter me te qarte te se djathtes qe do te filloje te marre konturet e asaj bashkekohore.

Por sic e ka thene Emigranti, per kete gje duhet kohe dhe duhet te kemi durim, ndryshe me revolta, manifestime e demostrata do te biem ne majtizem dhe anet do te konvertohen.

Pra le te mebeshtesim si fillim ate qe na ofron me teper dhe pastaj te shohim se cfare mund te behet dhe ke alternative dhe lider mund te mbeshtesim, nderrojme apo lindim ne te ardhmen.

Burimuji, keto jane mendimet e mia dhe jo replike me ty, megjithese sic ua thashe me siper edhe kenaqesi per mua te lexoj shkrimet e tua, pavaresisht nese jam dakort me gjithcka apo jo.

Te pershendes



anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 1138
(2/3/02 4:11:54 am)
Reply  Re: > E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Per fat te keq nuk kam kohe por vetem kaq po them:

Po i dhe votat psh Ballit ke votuar per socialistet?

Anton!

----------


## Anton

Emigranti
Anetar i ri
Posts: 11
(2/3/02 3:07:20 pm)
Reply  Per te djathten
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Eshte gje e mire qe te pakten per konstatimet ne nje mase te madhe opinionet konvergjojne me ndryshime te paperfillshme. Neqoftese mbi kete baze do te mund te konvergjojme edhe opinionet per veprimet e metejshme kjo do te ishte edhe me mire. Per kete duhet pune jo e vogel dhe mbase kohe disi e gjate. Nje dobesi qe duhet tejkaluar eshte fakti qe jemi te shperndare andej ketej neper bote. Siç dihet eshte e veshtire te ndikosh ne zhvillimet e nje vendi pa qene i pranishem. Eshte e vertete qe veprimtaria e shqiptareve jashte atdheut ne periudha te veçanta historike ka qene e rendesishme, por ne varesi nga kushtet brenda vendit, ka pasur edhe periudha kur veprimtaria e tyre, me gjithe deshirat ose mundin, ka rezultuar zero, psh çfaredo qe beri diaspora ne vitet e regjimit komunist, nuk mundi te reflektoje brenda Shqiperise, perveçse ndoshta nga fundi. Pra para se te kristalizohen disa ide kryesore per veprim, duhen gjetur rruget se si duhen perçuar keto ide duke mos mbetur vetem brenda ketij forumi. Po nuk mundem ta bejme kete do te jemi konsumatoret e vetem te prodhimeve tona, qe sado te drejta e te çmuara te jene nuk do te mund te ndryshojne gje. Le te mendohemi e te rrafim ide dhe me shprese te Zotit mbase gjejme edhe rruget. 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 1139
(2/3/02 5:05:10 pm)
Reply  Re: Per te djathten
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Mendoj se kushti i nevojshem , por jo i mjaftueshem eshte njohja e ndihma ndaj njeri-tjetrit.

Fale internetit ne mund te komunikojme lirisht dhe duke qene larg njeri-tjetrit.

Shnet Anton!

anton1as@yahoo.de

----------


## Anton

manus dexter
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 1
(2/3/02 6:05:20 pm)
Reply  Re: E djathta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Te dashur miq. Termat "i djathte" dhe i majte ne "politiken" shqiptare jane shenja konvencionale te adoptuara nga bashkesi (tarafe) individesh te etur per pushtet e pasuri.Keto jane ngjyrat e fanellave qe duhen veshur per te arritur deri aty, dhe kaq. Keshtu e kerkojne rregullat e lojes demokratike perendimore.
Me besoni, nuk do te hezitohet aspak (ne nje ndryshim konjuktural madhor) te nderrohen fanellat. Besoj se ju kujtohet se ne fillim te zhvillimeve demokratizuese te shoqerise shqiptare shume fanella te kuqe (deri atehere luhej vetem me nje ngjyre), ju ngjiten ekipit te porsaformuar blu.

Ky artefakt do te marre fund kur shoqeria shqiptare do te konfigurohet ne shtresezime sociale me interesa te caktuara te cilat kane nevoje edhe per politika respektive. Jam plotesisht dakord me disa nga analizat e ketij forumi. 

i thjeshti
Deputet
Posts: 116
(2/4/02 1:43:35 am)
Reply  *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Jo vetem kaq por si gjithçka ne shqiperi nje parti qe e quan veten te majte nxjerr gjithçka ne privatizim.
Njerezit ne ato parti jane rreshtuar pa asnje bindje apo platforme.
Ne fakt nuk ka se si te jete ndryshe kur tani nuk ekziston asnje lloj industrie ne te cilen te jene punetore te cilet kane nevoje proteksioni per te shtuar fuqine e tyre kontraktuale dhe per te mos lejuar qe te drejtat e tyre te neperkemben.
Si rrjedhim nuk ekziston as shtresa e industrialisteve qe edhe kjo ka nevoje per mbeshtetje politike per te realizuar planet e saj ne shtimin e profitit dhe te investimeve.
Shoqeria shqiptare eshte ne nje stanjacion te plote dhe akoma e infektuar nga e kaluara komuniste.
Sot partite shqiptare kane te njejtin program,ndjekin te njejtat strategji dhe synojne te njejtin qellim. 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 1156
(2/5/02 4:06:13 am)
Reply  PRA
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Konkluzioni per mendimin tim mund te jete vetem nje:

Te gjithe te djathtet kudo ku jane te bashkohen me nje qellim :

Zhdukjen e mbeturinave komuniste nga vendi yne!


Nje gje nuk kuptoj pse mendohet se ne Shqiperi nuk ka shtresa mbeshtetese te te djathtes?

Po te dikutojme objektivisht sipas standarteve politike e gjithe shtresa e fshatare eshte tradicionalisht e djathte psh.

Shoqeiria shqiptare sipas tradites se saj patriarkale nuk mund te jete kurrsesi ne shumice e majte ne kuptimin klasik.

Realiteti shqiptar per mendimin tim eshte shume i thjeshte:

Ish anetarete e komitetit qendror ishin e jane pak a shuem te gjithe kushrinj.
Klanet sundues te tyre jane i hoxha e kapo.
Pra pushtetin real ne Atdhe e kane ata qe e paten qe prej 1944.
Pra themelorja nuk eshte lufta ideologjike " e djathta" ndaj "te majtes"
Por te gjithe te ndershmit qe ne shumice absolute jane te djathte ne kuptimin ideologjik kunder klaneve mafioze e kriminele qe mbajne peng Atdheun tone qe nga 1944.
Lufta ndaj tyre nuk eshte vetem politike dhe nuk mund te jete vetem politike.
Une cuditem me faktin se dikush mendon se e djathta nuk ka baze ne Atdhe!
Po te gjithe pasardhesit e ish-shtreses te pasur dhe intelektuale e ku jane?
Po te gjitha ata te vuajtur e te persekutuar ku jane?

NE TE DJATHTIT NUK JEMI PAK 

por 

THJESHT JEMI TE PERCARE

por 

AKOMA NUK PO E KUPTOJME SE VETEM BAHSKIMI ESHTE SHPETIMI

Shnet Anton!

PS dikush do thote ti je i pari te percan sepse sulmon Berishen

pergjigjja eshte kjo:

Une e kritikoj Berishen e kjo nuk do te thote aspak qe te percash. Sikur Berisha te kishte mbledhur rreth vetes me shume kritikues te tij sesa ish... atehere punet do te ishin ndryshe.Politikisht e kam thene disa here se partite e djathta ose duhen te bahskohen midis tyre ose me PD qofte dhe me kryetar Berishen.
Nuk ka rendesi themelore se kush eshte kryetar partie rendesi ka bashkimi i te djathteve.
Personalisht jam i bindur se do te mund te punoja shume mire dhe me Berishen , por duke ja thene te verteten ne sy e jo duke iu lepire.
Por mendimi im ne thelb nuk eshte drejtuar politikes por bashkimit real te te djathteve ne te gjitha fushat e jetes.
Nga gazetat e deri tek firmat private e deri tek shkollat private.
Ne jemi te vuajturit te poshteruarit dhe nder ne jane heronjt pse te jemi kaq te dobet.

Shnet

----------

